# Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben



## Bondex (6. Dezember 2007)

So und hier ist er schon, der Threat, wo Ihr Eure Fangbilder mit den dazugehörigen selbstgebauten Kunstködern einstellen könnt. Vielleicht schreibt Ihr was zu dem Köder und dem Gewässer oder wie Ihr den Fisch gefangen habt. Ich bin darauf schon sehr gespannt auf Eure Fangberichte#6#h


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich mache mal den Anfang. Gestern war ich mal wieder auf Forellen aus. Ich habe festgestellt daß größere Wobbler jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit ebensogut fangen wie kleine. Der Vorteil ist einfach daß ich damit weiter werfen kann. Dieser Wobbler hatte etwa eine Körperlänge von 5-6cm. Ein Riese im Gegensatz zu den üblichen 3cm Teilen. Ich hätte wohl wieder einen meiner braunen Wobbler gefischt, aber die hatte ich zu Hause vergessen, genau wie die "Lila Kühe". Ich hatte auf den weißen einige Fehlbisse und muß ihn daher etwas schneller führen - nicht gut bei den momentan trägen Fischen. Aber letztlich hat es doch noch mit 3 Forellen (eine war untermaßig) und einem Saibling geklappt


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hübsche idee find ich das.

und ich als wobbelbau-anfänger kann auch gleich alle meine eigenbau-erfolge auflisten:

1 Döbel, 30cm, 6cm Wobbler schwimmend
5 Hechte, 35-72cm, Jerkbaits Topwater
1 Barsch, 20cm, 3cm Miniwobbler sinkend
1 Rebofo, 55cm, 8cm Wobbler sinkend.

Leider ist meine in-der-angelweste-rumflieg-kamera eine bescheidene.

Das wars bisher. 

Achja, auf selbstgebundene mücken und streamer käme etliches hinzu, aber die sind hier wohl nicht gemeint (?)


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

schöne Fische. In welchen Gewässern fischt Du?


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> schöne Fische. In welchen Gewässern fischt Du?



vor allem in der saar, da kommen die barsche und döbel her. 
mit der fliege in  der nied, prims, blies und nahe, allesamt gut bewatbare flüsschen.

ansonsten vereinsweiher sowie gelegentlich ein stausee.

die dicke refo ist natürlich ein satzfisch, keine aus dem fluss.


----------



## Bienzli (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> So und hier ist er schon, der Threat, wo Ihr Eure Fangbilder mit den dazugehörigen selbstgebauten Kunstködern einstellen könnt. Vielleicht schreibt Ihr was zu dem Köder und dem Gewässer oder wie Ihr den Fisch gefangen habt. Ich bin darauf schon sehr gespannt auf Eure Fangberichte#6#h


 

Hallo Bondex
Ich hab schon viel von dier über den Wobblerbau gelesen. Ich hab auch schon versucht Wobbler zu bauen, doch bei der Lackierung hab ich noch mühe, denn ich hab kein Epoxid verwendet. Also benutzte ich bei meinen Wobblern kein Epoxy und sprühte sie nur mit einer Acryl - Spraydose an. Beim ersten Versuch am Wasser spaltete die Farbe sofort. Meine Frage ist nun, wo man das Epoxid bekommt, oder welche Varianten gibt es sonst noch auch ohne Epoxid. viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz Adi


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

man kann die Wobbler auch ohne Epoxy bauen. Dann muß man aber Holz als Grundstoff verwenden. Auf Styrodur haftet die Farbe nur bedingt oder das Styrodur löst sich sogar durch die Lösungsmittel auf. Ich persönlich möchte daher nicht auf das Epoxy verzichten. Man bekommt es bei Conrad Elektronik (in Deutschland). In der Schweiz vielleicht im Baumarkt


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mordskerl
ja gut bewatbare Fliegengewässer sind in unseren Breiten leider Mangelwahre. Forellen gibt´s hier leider fast ausschließlich als Besatzfische, bis auf die Meerforellen


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@dramone und bienzli: ich will nicht den oberlehrer mimen, aber zum thema woblerbau gibts nen ganz tollen thread hier im AB... wer den nicht kennt kennt das Ab nicht.

hier sollen die ergebnisse der ergebnisse der baubemühungen rein


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Auf den mittleren Wobbler...





die beiden Hechte...


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

geile Fische! Wo hast Du die gefangen? Wie groß waren die?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> geile Fische! Wo hast Du die gefangen? Wie groß waren die?


 

In Holland...:m
11ocm und 90cm


----------



## Fangnix (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Tommi-Engel
Die Scharblonen für die Wobbler sind von Lurebuilding.nl, hab ich recht? Nach der unteren Form hab ich auch schon 3 oder 4 Wobbler gebaut, liefen alle super. Leider hängen nun mindestens 2 davon im Gebüsch...
Die Fische sind nicht schlecht, Petri Heil!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Fangnix schrieb:


> @Tommi-Engel
> Die Scharblonen für die Wobbler sind von Lurebuilding.nl, hab ich recht? !


 
Ja, hast Du...
Die beiden unteren sind Schablonen von Lurebuilding. Der obere ist einen Grandma Wobbler nachgezeichnet.


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich war am Samstag nochmal kurz am Vereinsteich und konnte mit diesem Wobbler in rosa wiedermal punkten. Ich habe ihn lange nicht mehr gefischt eil die Schaufel abgebrochen war. Jetzt habe ich ihn repariert und der Lauf ist leider nicht mehr so schön wie früher. Der Kopf steht quasi, dafür schlägt der Schwanz sehr weit aus. Ich finde das sieht etwas unnatürlich aus, aber diese Forelle hat es anscheinend nicht gestört. Sie war 36 cm und 427 Gr. Anschließend konnte ich noch eine gleichgroße Forelle und einen ganz dünnen Saibling fangen. Beide Fische bissen allerdings sehr weit draußen auf einen 2er Mepps in silber. Einen schön gefärbten großen Saibling von vielleicht 50cm verlor ich beim Keschern. Er nahm ebenfalls den Mepps.


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

So, ich war heute mal wieder Los. Diesmal konnte ich 2 Fische haken die vorher kurz auf Spinner nur angefaßt hatten. Die Bißausbeute scheint bei Wobbler einfach besser zu sein weil man ihn langsamer führen kann


----------



## Bienzli (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hi Bondex
sorry, dass ich mich schon lange nicht gemeldet hab. bin fleissig am wobbler bauen. ich baue sie aus Buchenholz, die Anleitung hab ich von: http://images.google.ch/imgres?imgu...M:&tbnh=84&tbnw=126&prev=/images?q=holzwobble
nun, was sagst du dazu? |bigeyes
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=72997&stc=1&d=1198350287


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

den 2. Link kann ich leider nicht öffnen. Versuche doch die bilder hier direkt einzustellen.


----------



## Bienzli (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> den 2. Link kann ich leider nicht öffnen. Versuche doch die bilder hier direkt einzustellen.


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hmmm, hat shon wieder nicht geklappt. Irgendwas machst Du da wohl falsch


----------



## Bienzli (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

wie muss ich denn die Bilder richtig einfügen? bin eben kein computerchenie#c


----------



## Bondex (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

wenn Du eine Nachricht schreibst gehst Du auf erweitert und dann etwas drunter auf Anhänge verwalten. Dann kommt ein Fenster und Du wählst aus wo Deine bilder auf dem PC liegen. Dann Hochladen und die Message senden


----------



## Bienzli (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

besuch doch einfach meine Hompage: www.bienzli.jimdo.com 
bin noch nicht fertig, doch über Wobblerbau hab ich schon was geschrieben und bilder sind auch vorhanden. |wavey:


----------



## Bienzli (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

da ich ein schlechtes Airbrush hab, und spraydosen viel zu teuer sind, möchte ich meine Wobbler mit dem Pinsel bemalen. Kennt jemand einige Tricks und Tipps? Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## Bienzli (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> @dramone und bienzli: ich will nicht den oberlehrer mimen, aber zum thema woblerbau gibts nen ganz tollen thread hier im AB... wer den nicht kennt kennt das Ab nicht.
> 
> hier sollen die ergebnisse der ergebnisse der baubemühungen rein


 
Morskerl, ich kenn das AB wirklich nicht!!!!was ist das?????#d


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bienzli schrieb:


> Morskerl, ich kenn das AB wirklich nicht!!!!was ist das?????#d


 
AB = *A*ngler *B*oard...
Vermutlich meint er diesen Treath...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511


----------



## holle (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

schöne bilders! 

hab die ganze zeit überlegt wie ich die bilderflut reinstelle. aber das würde irgendwie zuviel arbeit machen und schon fast an spam grenzen. drum setz ich nen link zu den eigenbau-fangfotos auf meinen seiten wo einige bilder der auf meine eigenbauten gefangenen fische zu sehen sind. hecht, döbel, barsch, rapfen, forelle, lachs, zander... von allem was dabei


----------



## Hechtchris (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Gibts auch sowas wo man mal als Testfischer agieren könnte ? Denn was ich bisher so von den Eigenbauten gesehen habe fasziniert mich wirklich ! #6

Ob nun vom Mini wobbler bis zum Jerk hab schon richtig geile teile hier im AB gesehen ! #h


----------



## Habakuk (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hey, leute aus was setzen sich eure Wobbler zusammen? Welches Holz und wie beschichtet ihr die, damit sie im Wasser nicht aufquillen? Wie befestigt ihr die Wirbelöse und die Öse für den Drilling? Welche Farbstoffe verwendet ihr dabei? Wo kann man die nötigen Werkstoffe gut und günstig erwerben?

Würde gerne mal Anfangen eigene Wobbler zu bauen. Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps. |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Da schaust Du einfach in den Threat Wobbler vom Besenstil, da findest Du viele wertvolle Tips


----------



## Bienzli (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Hey, leute aus was setzen sich eure Wobbler zusammen? Welches Holz und wie beschichtet ihr die, damit sie im Wasser nicht aufquillen? Wie befestigt ihr die Wirbelöse und die Öse für den Drilling? Welche Farbstoffe verwendet ihr dabei? Wo kann man die nötigen Werkstoffe gut und günstig erwerben?
> 
> Würde gerne mal Anfangen eigene Wobbler zu bauen. Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps. |wavey:


 

Ich habe meine Anleitung hier geholt. Die ist einfach zu verstehn. Zuerst bestreiche ich den Wobbler mit Leinöl, dann hab ich den Wobbler mit weisser Farbe aufgemalt. Für das Muster hab ich eine ganz einfache Methode verwendet. Mit einer gelben Spraydose, orange wäre noch besser, hab ich den Bauch besprüht. Danach hab ich mit einer schwarzen Spraydose den Rücken bis zum gelben bauch gesprayt. Für das finisch, habe ich noch eine silberne Spraydose genommen und mithilfe eines Landjägerwürstchensäckchen als Schaplone Schuppen aufgesprüht. Nun kommen noch die Augen drauf und eine Schicht Epoxy, fertig.


----------



## Bienzli (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



holle schrieb:


> schöne bilders!
> 
> hab die ganze zeit überlegt wie ich die bilderflut reinstelle. aber das würde irgendwie zuviel arbeit machen und schon fast an spam grenzen. drum setz ich nen link zu den eigenbau-fangfotos auf meinen seiten wo einige bilder der auf meine eigenbauten gefangenen fische zu sehen sind. hecht, döbel, barsch, rapfen, forelle, lachs, zander... von allem was dabei


 
was für eine Schablone verwendest du bei deinen Wobbler für die Schuppen???


----------



## holle (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

feinmaschiges fliegengitter :q


----------



## Bienzli (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke viel viel mals, darauf bin ich noch nie gekommen. Ich hab sogar schon bei alten Badehosen das Netzchen ausgeschnitten, doch dies war schlussendlich nicht das was ich wollte.


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Manche Netzstrumpfhosen sind auch geeignet, aber vorher die Frau fragen!!!


----------



## Bienzli (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

danke für den Tipp


----------



## Bondex (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

05.02.2008 neuer Versuch mit Wobbler 

In den letzten Wochen ging´s mit Wobbler nicht so berauschend gut. Aber jetzt habe ich eine schöne Regenbogenforelle in meinem Vereinssee mit einem schlichten weißen Wobbler von ca 5 cm fangen können. Die Forelle ist 65cm und hat ein Gewicht von exakt 3 Kg
Die kleinere Forelle biß allerdings auf einen 3er Mepps, und der Minihecht nahm einen 4er Vibrax Spinner


----------



## gismowolf (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zur 3kg Forelle!!Angle weiterhin mit dem schlichten weißen Wobbler!!!Und laß Dir das schöne Exemplar geräuchert gut schmecken. #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hier ist ein älterer Fang auf Selbstbauwobbler - nämlich mein erster Fisch auf Eigenbauköder, damals, als ich noch jung war (2006).


----------



## magic feeder (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

nicht schlecht was da einige schon auf ihre eigenbauten gefangen haben.....respekt


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

11.02.2008 Norderstedt: Mira Schweden gegen Mini made in Germany 
Gerade ist die Rendsburger Angelmesse gelaufen. Dort habe ich mir für kleines Geld einige Mira-Spinner zugelegt. Natürlich wollte ich die gleich mal austesten zusammen mit den neunen Wobblern, die ich mir ebenfalls von der Messe als Muster mitgenommen hatte. Die Wobbler waren allerdings nicht zu gebrauchen. Nicht einer davon lief vernünftig. Die Spinner dagegen lassen sich perfekt auf Weite bringen. Allerdings laufen sie extrem tief. Mit einem 15Gr-Riesen fing ich dann auch einen schönen Grund-Saibling von 39 cm und 660 Gr. Dann wechsele ich auf meinen altbewährten braunen, "häßlichen Vogel". Sicher die Reichweite  ist nicht so groß, dafür kann ich damit gaaanz unauffällig die Kante befischen. Ich mache einige Würfe ohne Erfolg und überlege gerade ob ich mal auf  Mepps3 wechseln solle. Just  in dem Moment kracht es ganz gewaltig in meiner Rute, die Rolle kreischt und knackt und die Schnur fetzt durch  die glatte Wasseroberfläche. Ein großer Fisch tobt am anderen  Ende. Durch das  moorbraune Wasser sehe ich eine Flanke aufblitzen. Zu hell für einen Hecht!  Ich nehme den Fisch hart ran und 30 Sekunden später liegt wieder eine schöne dicke Lachsforelle von  57cm und 2 Kg im Gras. Es ist wohl im Moment die Zeit der großen Salmoniden denke ich. 
Es dämmert schon und ich wechsele  vom braunen auf einen weißen Wobbler von etwa 5 cm. Ich rechne schon nicht mehr mit einem Biß. Doch  kurz bevor ich den Wobbler aus dem Wasser heben will, habe ich erneut Kontakt. Irgendetwas Schlankes schlängelt sich da und reißt das große Maul weit auf...Hecht? Nein ein 38er Saibling von  540 Gr.  3 Fische in 1,5 Stunden - kein schlechtes Ergebnis für einen mitlerweile überfischten Teich. Jetzt muß ich erst wieder eine Woche warten :vik:


----------



## Bondex (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Jetzt beißen die Forellen so gut wie schon lange nicht mehr auf tieflaufende natürlich gefärbte Wobbler. Hier einige Fotos


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

29.04.-01.05. 2008 Landpartie Niedersachsen
Es ist mitten in der Nacht als ich mich in Richtung Niedersachsen aufmache. Mit den ersten zwitschernden Vögeln will ich bereits am Wasser sein. Es ist noch nicht ganz hell, alls ich meine Ruten montiere. Überall klatscht es dicht am Ufer. Die Weißfische laichen mit einer Lautstärke, die fast nervt. Ansonsten lasse ich den herrlichen Tag auf mich einwirken. Beobachte den Nebel, wie er sich in nichts auflöst, freue mich über die ersten Sonnenstrahlen, welche das nasse, frisch duftende Gras zum Glänzen bringt. Die Vögel singen ihr Frühlingslied und man spürt förmlich wie es mit steigender Sonner sehr schnell immer wärmer wird. Vor 2 Wochen hatten wir noch Frost und jetzt sitze ich schon um 11.00 Uhr im T-Shirt. Die Natur scheint den Frühling vergessen zu haben. Die Bäume sind förmlich exlodiert, nur die Eichen sind noch nicht soweit. Jemand hat einen Schalter umgelegt um von Winter direkt auf Sommer zu zappen  Hier sind nun ein paar Bilder von meinen Impressionen #h


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

weitere Bilder


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hier eine sehr seltene Zuchtform die "Karoforelle" |bigeyes


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

weitere Bilder #6


----------



## Fliegenfisch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Servus

Ja ich hab gestern auch ein paar Hechte auf meine Eigenbauten gefangen ( 7 Stück ) leider war der Akku der Diggi nach dem ersten leer.#q#q#q

Gefangen auf einen Grandma Colne im Regenbogen-desing.


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

es ist immer wieder erstaunlich auf was für Riesenköder sich Barsche und Hechte stürzen!!! Wie groß war der Entenschnabel?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi

exakt 55 cm


----------



## gismowolf (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Servus Björni!
Petri zu Deinen Superfängen!!
Auf meine aufgemotzten Forellenzöpfe und Rehhaarjigs beißen in den letzten Tagen die Refos und Bafos ganz verrückt!


----------



## Bondex (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sauber Wolli
sieht ganz nach Hochwasser aus bei euch!!!


----------



## gismowolf (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Tja Björni,130cm sind Normalpegelstand........
http://www2.land-oberoesterreich.gv...ternethydro_Online_11_DEU_HTML.htm&station=11


----------



## gismowolf (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Trotz sehr kaltem Wasser(+7 - +8°C...Schneeschmelze)hab ich heute früh mit meinen Rehhaarjigs wieder zugeschlagen!!:vik:


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ist schon erstaunlich, alle Forellen gleichgroß aber ganz unterschiedliche Färbung, als wenn es verschiedene Forellenstämme wären

Ich habe meinen Erfolgsspinner jetzt in Serie gebaut, lackiert und auch gleich einen "handfesten äääääääääääääääh (fast) handlangen Erfolg" damit gehabt. Aber die sind ja auch nicht für Barsche sondern für Forellen gedacht


----------



## gismowolf (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Bondex
Saubere Arbeit Björni!!#6
Wünsch Dir ein kräftiges Petri damit!!
Nachdem bei uns in der Traun der Pegelstand immer noch 120-130 cm über Normalstand ist,hab ich mir was Neues einfallen lassen!!Ich hab mir heute rot lackierte 30g schwere Jigs mit Kulleraugen und zusätzlicher Wobblerschaufel gemacht!!Ich wette,daß unsere Forellen auf diese nackten Jigs auch beißen!!
Wenn nicht,schmücke ich sie nachträglich mit einigen Federn und Haaren!!
Aber in einigen Tagen werde ich diese Jigs testen können und dann wissen wir das ganz genau!!


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Gismowolf:
Schöne Jigheads, saubere arbeit!
kannst Du mal schreiben wo rdaus du die gemacht hast?

übrigens tu mache auch köder 'aufmotzen'-ich beklebe Spinner mit so ner Art geschenkpapier-glitzert schön und fängt auch hecht#6 ich hab auch schon große Augen auf spinnerblätter gemalt(Auge ="Schlüsselreiz"), aber ob das was bringt?


----------



## aal60 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@BondexHH Deine Karo-Forelle lag wohl zulange auf der Senke.  (Nicht ganz ernst gemeint).

Kanst Du Dir die Zeichnung erklären?


----------



## gismowolf (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Plieten_Fischer
Bei alten,gebrauchten unansehlichen Jigs aus dem Fachhandel poliere ich die Haken und schärfe sie,dann werden sie lackiert,die Kulleraugen aufgeklebt und dann wird der Jigkopf mit klarem 5 Minuten - Epoxi überzogen.Diesen Jig kann man mit Wurm,totem Köfi,Gufi,Twister und allen diesen Gummidingern beködern.Ich binde auch des öfteren Tierhaare und Federn ähnlich wie bei einem Streamer ein.Wenn ich Jigs selbst herstelle,klemme ich meist 1-3 große Spaltbleie  auf den Hakenschenkel und verlöte diese mittels einer Lötpistole mit dem Haken.Auf und zwischen die kugelförmigen Spaltbleie trage ich Lötzinn auf,bis mir die entstandene Form entspricht.Dann wird mit dem rohen Jig 
wie oben beschrieben verfahren.Anbei einige Fotos.Bafos und Refos beißen derzeit ganz wild auf "nackte" und auch mit Federn und Haaren geschmückte Jigs.


----------



## Bloch (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> ist schon erstaunlich, alle Forellen gleichgroß aber ganz unterschiedliche Färbung, als wenn es verschiedene Forellenstämme wären
> 
> Ich habe meinen Erfolgsspinner jetzt in Serie gebaut, lackiert und auch gleich einen "handfesten äääääääääääääääh (fast) handlangen Erfolg" damit gehabt. Aber die sind ja auch nicht für Barsche sondern für Forellen gedacht


 

Hallo Bondex,
Habe schon viel von dir gehört. Bist du nicht der mit den Kirste-Wobblern?

Liebe Grüsse Bloch


----------



## crossfire (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bondex Hast an deinen Spinnern alles selber gemcht sieht nämlich schon fast zu perfekt aus ?


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

So jetzt pack ich mal aus 
@ aal60 
Also die Karozeichnung rührt davon, daß ich die Forelle nach dem Töten im Auto auf die Fußmatte gelegt hatte

@Bloch
Das hast Du richtig beobachtet, manchmal baue ich auch Wobbler und in ganz seltenen Fällen fange ich damit sogar Forellen, Barsch, Saibling oder Hecht. Nur in den Sommermonaten geht hier auf Kunstköder kaum was habe ich das Gefühl. Dafür beißen die Aale

@Crossfire
Die Spinner sind nicht selber gebaut nur bemalt und der Drilling wurde aufgemotzt mit Federn. Grundstock war ein stinknormaler silbermepps Gr2-3. Die sind superbillig und das Selberbauen lohnt da echt nicht.


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

mein letzter Besuch an der Deinster Mühle war eher bescheiden mit insgesamt 4 Fischen. allerdings konnte ich auf diesen kleinen Eigenbauwobbler einen schönen Saibling (1000 Gr, 48cm) in Grundnähe klarmachen. Die anderen Fische, alles Regenbogner, bissen in 1m Tiefe auf ganzen Tauwurm#h


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dies schrieb mir am 25.06.2008 Alexander Schmidt/Hamburg

"Moin Björn du meintes doch schick mal Bilder wenn ich mit deinen Wobblern was fange und dies mal war es der so genannte Hecht im Karpfen Teich.Hatte erst gedacht das ich nen Graser gehakt hab weil ich an Hecht garnicht gedacht hatte.74Cm ca3KG bis dann ciao Alex."


----------



## gismowolf (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Servus Björni!
Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!
Bei uns in der oö.Traun beißen die Hechte auch auf "h a a r i g e s"|supergri


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

so, nach ein paar Hechtlein und einem Barsch in Wobblergröße auf Eigenbauten, die das posten nicht Wert waren, nun endlich mein erster Zander auf einen gelben 11cm Balsa-Wobbler, der ohne Stahlvorfach perfekt schwebt, mit leicht sinkt.

Vom Design her ist er dem Eigenbau-forum nicht würdig, aber er ist mein bisheriger Top-Eigenbau.


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Servus Björni!
Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!
Bei uns in der oö.Traun beißen die Hechte auch auf "h a a r i g e s"

Kein Wunder bei Dir bekommen sie ja auch keine Wobbler zu fressen 

Mordskerl:
Schöner Zander! Stachelritter mit Glasaugen habe ich mit Wobbler noch nie gefangen, immer nur mit Gummi. Wie tief läuft der?


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

der wackelt ohne ende mit dem heck, fast schon zuviel. aber er fängt.

mittlerweile wird es zeit, dass ich mir mehr gedanken um die haltbarkeit mache. die augen sind aufgeklebte puppenaugen, eines wurde von hechtzähnen perforiert und ist voll wasser gelaufen. seitdem hat er schlagseite. außerdem gehen die hundszähne tief ins balsa, 1 schicht epoxy ist zu wenig

momentan hab ich nix im bau, zu schönes wetter.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mordskerl:
Schöner Zander! Stachelritter mit Glasaugen habe ich mit Wobbler noch nie gefangen, immer nur mit Gummi. Wie tief läuft der?[/quote]


wer lesen kann.....

Sorry Bondex, meine Antwort passte ja wohl gar nicht zu deiner Frage. er läuft nur ca 50 cm tief. ich hab ihn über dem Kraut auf Hecht gefischt und war sehr überrascht, den Zander aus dem Kraut schießen zu sehen. der erste zanderbiss, den ich tatsächlich sehen konnte.

hier noch einen 50 er Döbel aus der Saar von gestern auf einen roten 8cm Sinkwobbler. die Viecher knallen manchmal rein, ich dachte zunächst an nen echt guten Hecht. Hat sich dann aber schnell erledigt ... .2 Barsche brachte er auch noch.


----------



## Bondex (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöner Fisch!...

...leider haben wir hier keine Döbel wo ich mal meine Minis testen könnte :-(


----------



## aal60 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch!...
> 
> ...leider haben wir hier keine Döbel wo ich mal meine Minis testen könnte :-(




Aber Alande habt Ihr doch bei Euch. Die hauen auch nicht schlecht rein. #h


----------



## Bondex (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ja, aber auf die gezielt zu fischen ist zwecklos. Die sind nicht so häufig. Eher Rapfen, aber die sind immer seeeeehr mißtrauisch und nicht leicht zu fangen


----------



## aal60 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> ja, aber auf die gezielt zu fischen ist zwecklos. Die sind nicht so häufig. Eher Rapfen, aber die sind immer seeeeehr mißtrauisch und nicht leicht zu fangen


 
Alande hatten wir in der Luhe Mündung Ilmenau oft als Beifang beim Hecht blinkern.
Die Mefos liessen sich aber nicht überreden.


----------



## Bondex (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mefos im Fluß gehen gut auf Blech. Große Spinner (Fox Vibrax 4 oder 5) in silber oder rotschwarz und mittlere bis große Effzettblinker in silber mit rotem Streifen (klassisches Muster)


----------



## aal60 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

War ein Drama damals, an einem Angeltag haben wir 3-5 Mefos aus dem Wasser springen sehne, alles Fische über 70cm, die laut klatschend wieder ins Nass fielen. Kann es sein, dass sie beim ablaufenden Wasser sich die Wollhandkrabben schnappen? Wenn so eine harte Krabbe sie ins Maul kneift, springen sie um den Kneifer wieder loszuwerden?


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

das glaube ich kaum. Bei Dorschen vielleicht, die schlucken gerne Krabben weg, auch Aale, aber Meerforellen glaube ich kaum


----------



## aal60 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hast Du sonst eine Idee warum die Mefos sonst so springen, kommen fast senkrecht aus dem Wasser, daß man die Schwanzflosse sehen kann und klatschen mit der gesamten Seite auf die Wasser-Oberfläche. Zuerst hatten wir gedacht, da macht sich einer einen Scherz und wirft mit Wasserbausteinen.


----------



## Fangnix (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Also, in der Augustausgabe der Fliegenfischen ist ein Artikel über das Angeln auf Mefo's im Fluss, und in diesem Artikel wird auch das Klatschen erklärt.



			
				Fliegenfischen Ausgabe Nr.5 August/September 2008 schrieb:
			
		

> Meerforellen haben die Angewohnheit, bei Lichtwechsel ihren sicheren Standplatz zu verlassen und einen "Wachposten" einzunehmnen oder auch den Fluss stromauf zu erkunden. Ist die Meerforelle mit ihrem Standplatz zufrieden, wird sie einen Wachposten einnehmen, von dem sie ihren Standplatz bewachen und notfalls verteidigen kann. [...] Eindringlinge, und das müssen nicht zwingend andere Meerforellen sein, werden rigoros in die Schranken verwiesen, werden gejagt, gerammt oder gebissen. Manchmal begnügt sich die Meerforelle auch damit, dem Eindringling ihre Größe zu zeigen, in dem sie in voller Länge aus dem Wasser springt und laut auf die Oberfläche klatscht.




Also, keine Wollhandkrabben im Maulwinkel, sondern Eindringlinge, welche verjagt werden sollen.


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Und wenn sie senkrecht aus dem Wasser kommen dann müssen sie recht tief, vielleicht ganz am Grund stehen. Kann es sein daß sie sogar in diesem Streckenabschnitt laichen?


----------



## Zanderlui (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@bondex

im post 46 hast du ein bild mit dem barsch wo du mit einem wobbler angelst und dort einen eckigen karabiner benutzt!
meine frage sind eckige karabiner nicht tödlich für den lauf kleiner wobbler???#csind runde oder gar keine sondern das befestigen mit dem rapalaknoten schlaufe nicht besser??#c


----------



## aal60 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> Und wenn sie senkrecht aus dem Wasser kommen dann müssen sie recht tief, vielleicht ganz am Grund stehen. Kann es sein daß sie sogar in diesem Streckenabschnitt laichen?


 
Gelaicht haben sie in dem Bereich nicht, war kein Kiesgrund - Luhe-Mündung Ilmenau, dort gibt es noch starken Tidenhub.


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

im post 46 hast du ein bild mit dem Barsch wo du mit einem Wobbler angelst und dort einen eckigen karabiner benutzt!
meine frage sind eckige karabiner nicht tödlich für den lauf kleiner wobbler???sind runde oder gar keine sondern das befestigen mit dem rapalaknoten schlaufe nicht besser??

nein gar nicht. Sie sind sogar präziser weil sie quasi in einem engen Punkt zusammenlaufen und genau dort befindet sich dann die Öse des Köders. Auch wenn der Karabiner asymmetrisch ist kann ich meine selbstgebauten Wobbler genau auf diesen winzigen Punkt ausrichten/einstellen. Natürlich geht das mit gekauften Wobblern nicht. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung daß es keinen industriell gefertigten Wobbler unter 2cm gibt bei dem das Gleichgewicht 100% stimmt. Soll heißen daß ein kleiner gekaufter Wobbler nie 100%tig läuft bei jeder Zuggeschwindigkeit. Er wird sich immer drehen denn jeder Wirbel ist anders und die Vorraussetzung für einen perfekten Lauf ist eine absolute Zentrierung der Öse zum Ströhmungs-Widerstand des Wobblerkörpers.


----------



## foerster94 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

würde auch gerne ein wobbler selber bauen hab aber leider keine ahnung wie das geht kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo foerster94,

schau mal bei  	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 					 

 Wobbler vom Besenstiel oder auf der Homepage von Pelznase.

Ich hab auch vor kürzem angefangen Wobbler selbs zu bauen und muß sagen mal lernt dur das lesen der Beiträge und der klasse Homepage von Pelznase sehr viel.

Dann sag ich mal viel Spaß beim lesen ;-)


----------



## Bondex (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wilkommen on Board foerster94
ja, ich kann Dir diesen Threat auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## allrounderab (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

wie komm ich auf die homepage?????????


----------



## maesox (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hier ein Hecht auf Eigenbau Jerkbait im Rohzustand. 

Hatte ihn, daß er beim Lauftest nicht ganz so nackig aussieht,schnell noch mit Edding angemalt |rolleyes.

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/8563/img1147rk6.jpg

Die Lackierarbeiten sind zur Zeit in vollem Gange


Viele Grüße
matze


----------



## Bobster (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

.....mann oh mann...und unsereins
martert sich die Rübe über Farbschattierungen, Glitterauftrag, etc.,....#d


Aber dickes Petri zum Esox #6


Bobster


----------



## Bobster (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ allrounderab

http://www.jbaitz.de/index.php

Das ist Pelznäschens geniale Website, von der ich auch 
sehr viel gelernt habe.

Bobster


----------



## Bondex (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Unglaublich immer wieder was so kleine Hechte sich zutrauen anzugreifen, ist ja nicht klein der Wobbler!!! Petri!


----------



## maesox (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Das ist richtig Bondex!!

Bei dieser Größe von Hecht braucht man sich weniger um "Schattierungen" Gedanken machen!!


TL
Matze


----------



## diemai (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ein mittelprächtiger Barsch auf einen Nachbau eines Australischen "SuperBug" Tieftauchwobblers , erster Fisch auf diesen neuen Eigenbau letzten Samstag auf der Hamburger "Dove-Elbe" .

Ganz schön gierig , der Kleine !

Später ging noch ein ca. 60er Hecht darauf , stieg aber kurz vorm Boot aus .

Sorry , wegen dem Gegenlicht-Foto , aber man kann ja den Wob einigermaßen sehen , meine Wenigkeit interessiert ja niemand !

                     Auf das sie größer werden , diemai


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ist ja gierig der Kleine. Hast Du den geschleppt?


----------



## diemai (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

Aber , aber........schleppen ist doch dort nicht erlaubt.....!

Nee , der wirft sich trotz seiner großen Schaufel recht gut , manchmal taumelt er , meistens jedoch fliegt er gerade , Hintern voran !

Läuft ca. 5 bis 6 Meter , schätze ich 'mal .

                                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## diemai (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex 

Falls es dich interessiert , hier kannst du den Wobbler etwas besser sehen(Seite 6 durchscrollen) :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/hard-baits/13538-new-banana-lure6.html

Hoffentlich haut der Link hin|bigeyes !

gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Link funzt aber man muß erst Mitglied werden.

Stimmt, hier darf ja nicht geschleppt werden, jedenfalls nicht auf der Alster und deren Kanälen. Da braucht man auch einen extra Bootsangelschein und der gild auch nur unter der Woche und nicht unter Brücken, tsssssssssssssssss


----------



## diemai (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

Sorry , hab' bei dem Link nicht an die Anmeldung gedacht#c !

So , daher hab' noch 'ma' 'n Foto von dem Teil gemacht .

Auf der "Dove-Elbe" brauchst du auch so'n Schein zum Bootsangeln , da gibt's allerdings keine Beschränkungen in Bezug auf einzelne Tage .

                                               Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

was hat der für ein Laufverhalten? Geht recht tief?


----------



## Bloch (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wobbler und Fisch haben fast die selbe Grösse.:q

Wie gross ist eigentlich der Wobbler ?


----------



## diemai (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hab' die Skizze jetzt nicht zur Hand , aber um die 15cm lang ist er schon (inkl. Schaufel) .

Ist der erste Prototyp , ich habe vor , mir im Winter auch noch etwas kleinere dieser Art zu bauen .

Das Laufverhalten ist stark vibrierend , man merkt es ganz schön  in der Rutenspitze , der Schwanz schlägt stark aus , wobei der Köder auch noch etwas rollt .

Habe ich von einer Australischen Seite nachgebaut , hab' den Link aber nicht mehr , einfach 'mal "Super Bug" googlen , der Herstseller hieß glaub'ich "Lang Lures" oder so ?

                                      Gruß , diemai


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Der Wobbler sieht auf jeden Fall auch für meine Gewässer in der Gegend interessant aus.

Habe den Wobbler bei google leider nicht gefunden, jedoch viele andere.


----------



## diemai (22. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ ankaro

Habe noch 'mal nachgeschaut , habe mich auch leider bezüglich des Namens des Herstellers geirrt , sorry !

Hier der Hersteller-Link :http://www.jdlurestas.com

Allerdings haben die dort jetzt wohl etwas andere Modelle abgebildet , die Tauchschaufeln sehen etwas anders aus , aber 40 Fuß Tauchtiefe.....Wow !

Hier findest du auch noch ähnliche Teile :http://www.tacklelure.com

                      Viel Spaß , diemai


----------



## ankaro (22. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@diemai

Vielen Dank,
sind zwar etwas unscharf die Fotos, aber auf jeden fall sehen die gut aus.


Danke


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

so, ich war aus beruflichen und privaten gründen zu bester raubfischzeit seit 6 wochen nicht mehr am wasser, dafür ein paar mal im keller. und um den 5jährigen sohnemann vom umsortieren meines werkzeuges  und umfüllen der farbdosen abzuhalten, hab ich ihn einen jerkbait rohling gestalten lassen ...
jetzt wisst ihr auch genau, wieviele farben ich im keller habe. er hat sie alle beutzt. auf einmal.

heut waren wir dann gemeinsam am wasser zum testen. un während ich ihn schonmal vorab tröste, dass man nicht jeden tag einen fisch fängt, nicht einmal mit dem schönsten wobbler der welt: PLATSCH beim 2. Wurf :m

ok, der 40er an sich ist nicht der rede wert, aber stolz waren wir trotzdem wie oskar.

es blieb übrigens der eintzige biss, papas 5 neue wobbler liefen bis auf 1 zwar gut, aber erfolglos. sohnemann hat den erfolglosen senior dann auch getröstet...


----------



## Bondex (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich finde das ist eine richtig gute Idee den Sohnemann malen zu lassen. Kinder trauen sich viel mehr zu und sind nicht so voreingenommen! Sieht doch witzig aus das Fischli


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

Geile Story ! 

Hatte vor vielen , vielen Jahren meine Frau und meine damals noch kleine Tochter einige meiner V2A-"EffZett"-Kopien mit Modellbaufarbe bemalen lassen .

Zuerst war ich über ein bestimmtes Muster(weiß mit einem roten "Z" quer über den Blinker) , mit dem die beiden 4 der 10 Rohlinge verziert hatten , ziehmlich verwundert und auch etwas ärgerlich(gleich 4 Stück in derselben Farbe war doch etwas phantasielos !) .

Als beim ersten Testen innerhalb von ca. 30 min.  jedoch 3 gerade maßige Hechte auf diese Blinker bissen , mußte ich meine Meinung doch sofort revidieren und habe danach dieses Farbdesign noch öfter verwendet , die beiden Mädels waren natürlich  richtig obenauf :vik::vik:!

Kann dein Erlebnis also sehr gut nachvollziehen !

                           Gruß , diemai


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

danke.

ich hab mir auch selten so gewünscht, einen fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich denke auch - nur der Fisch kann wissen was er fressen will und nicht der Angler oder Köderdesigner, die können nur ausprobieren und hoffen daß sie alles richtig machen. Wer weiß vielleicht ist der perfekte Kunsköder noch lange nicht erfunden!


----------



## Gralf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo

heute nachmittag am Rhein hatte ich mal vor einen Selbstbauwobbler zu testen. Den hatte ich schon vor längerer Zeit gebaut und nicht benutzt.

Ein Model aus Styrodur. Von innen nach aussen Epoxy/Epoxy/Lackierung/Epoxy beschichtet. Durchgehende Stahlachse. 14g Blei im Bauch.



Er schwimmt geradesoeben. Wenn keine Spannung auf der Schnur ist und kein Strömungsdruck auf dem Schnurbogen, steigt er ganz langsam hoch.

Das hat sich so gezeigt, als ich ihn vor meinen Füssen Probeschwimmen liess und so sollte das auch sein.

Also habe ich den dann auch rausgeworfen. Und beim 2. Wurf gefangen. Ein Zander von 50 cm. Der Schwarz-Weisse oben im Bild war es.

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Da kann man Nur sagen: Petri Heil!


----------



## Gralf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> Da kann man Nur sagen: Petri Heil!


 
Danke.

Ich kann jetzt nachlegen. Das Teil ist jetzt recht zerbissen aber ich habe das trotzdem noch benutzt. Das abreissen der Gummifische war zu nervig an der Stelle.

Und :Zander 91 gemessene cm.

Und bereits nach wenigen würfen. Jetzt hat der das Teil aber ordentlich zerbissen.

Ich kann aber keine neue Epoxy-Schicht draufmachen, weil der dann sinkt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Terraxx (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ui nicht schlecht 
Glückwunsch.
Ich glaube aber das ist oft Zufall und Glück evtl. etwas Geschick.
Wenn an einem see z.B. nur mit Kunst wie Gummi u. Holz geangelt wird, dann ist bestimmt Blech mal gar nicht so schlecht.
Wenn man seinen Köder genau vor einem hungrigen Zander / Hecht / Barsch führt, sollte der auch beissen...
Vielleicht fangen eure Köder deshalb erst Recht so gut, weil der Köder ja ein Unikat ist und so der Fisch den Trick nicht durchschauen kann o.Ä.


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

bekommen wir davon noch Fotos zu sehen?


----------



## Gralf (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> bekommen wir davon noch Fotos zu sehen?


 
Ich schick dir was per pn. Solche Bilder sind
nichts für die Allgemeinheit. Du weisst ja. 
Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld. Und es
war Nacht. Und ich hatte nur ein Handy....


Gruß


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich habe heute mal meine blauen Wunderköder getestet. Das Ergebnis waren 4 Forellen
44cm - 800 Gr auf weißen Wobbler 5cm
37cm - 390 Gr auf weißen Wobbler 3cm
44cm - 820 Gr auf goldenen Wobbler schwarzen Rücken 5cm
44cm - 800 Gr auf blauen Wobbler 3,5 cm

2 Fische im Drill verlohren auf blauen Wobbler. Auf Spinner ging gar nichts. Die Wobbler fingen auch nur bei Zeitlupentempo. Die Bisse kamen sehr vorsichtig und langsam, nach vorherigen mehrmaligem "Anstupsen". Fangtiefe etwa 1m zwischen 12.45 und 15.30 Uhr


----------



## aal60 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich habe heute mal meine blauen Wunderköder getestet. Das Ergebnis waren 4 Forellen
> 44cm - 800 Gr auf weißen Wobbler 5cm
> 37cm - 390 Gr auf weißen Wobbler 3cm
> 44cm - 820 Gr auf goldenen Wobbler schwarzen Rücken 5cm
> ...



Warst Du an einem tiefen See, wie tief war er?


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

#h#h#hIch wünsche allen hier ein frohes und friedliches Weihnachtsfest #h#h#h

Nicht besonders tief. Vielleicht 2-3 m. Klares aber braunes dunkles Wasser


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

Schöne kleine Wobbler für schöne große Forellen !

Geil , wenn man auf seine Eigenbauten so gut fängt:q !

                                    Petri Heil #6, diemai


----------



## Bondex (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ja danke!
Ich fange meist am besten auf ganz schlichte einfarbige Wobbler mit wenig Schnickschnack. Ich bin gerade dabei verschiedene Schmutzfarben zu testen. Ich denke daß die gerade bei klarem Wasser gut sind.


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich wollte eben meine neuesten Kreationen testen - leider ist der Teich zugefrohren!!! Nichtmal eine Ecke ist frei um den Lauf zu justieren!!!


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

so, ich nehm mal nach 1 Jahr diesen Tröt wieder hoch.

Sitzen die ganzen besenstiel-bauer nur im keller oder angelt ihr auch mal ? (duck und weg)

war gerade am wasser, dort werden zu winter immer ein paar forellen eingesetzt. keine große fischerei, aber ich poste das bild trotzdem, wegen dem wobb: schwimmend, tauchtiefe ca 1,50 m, abachi.

vielleicht erkennt jemand aus dem besenstiel-trööt diesen wobb, den hat mein kleiner gestylt


----------



## west1 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl
Schöne Forelle, Petri #6

Auf Wobbler gabs gestern leider nix.
Auf Eigenbau Spinner gingen 3 Hechte, der hier durfte mit.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

kannst du den spinner mal in gr;-er posten? sieht interessant aus.

und petri yu dem hecht. selbstgebaute sind halt immer was besonderes.

son scheiss, wie stell ich denn bei dem ubuntu die tastatur auf deutsches format um_:c


----------



## west1 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hier findest du ein paar. hab diese Woche sowieso vor mir ein paar neue zubauen, ich stell dann mal ein Bild rein.


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@west
dann mußt Du damit nur noch fangen !!!
@Mordskerl
netter Hecht, wie lang?


----------



## west1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> @west
> dann mußt Du damit nur noch fangen !!!


Ja mach ich!


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> @west
> dann mußt Du damit nur noch fangen !!!
> @Mordskerl
> netter Hecht, wie lang?




hätt ich auch gerne , son hecht ....

von mir war die forelle. 48 cm.


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

stimmt der war ja von West, sorry, aber ´ne 48er Forelle ist doch auch schon sehr schön. Der Wobbler war aber ja auch ziemlich groß für eine Forelle!


----------



## eric_d. (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Aber er fängt!


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

auch haessliche wobbs fangen ....

die viecher standen verdampt tief bei der kaelte und das war der einyig sinkende den ich mithatte. ********, war das kalt, yeit wieder auf mono umyusteigen, ein leichter wobb zieht die auf der spule festgefrorene geflochtene fast nicht mehr durch die ringe, kaum 10 m wurfweite drin


----------



## eric_d. (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Fischt du mit Stahlvorfach auf Forelle?
Oder hast du es nur vosichtshalber vorgeschalltet falls ein Hecht hunger kriegt?
Trotzdem schöner Fisch,Petri


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

stahl ist vorschrift an dem wasser. und sinnvoll, vor allem bei hechttauglichen wobbs


----------



## stefano89 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hechttaugliche Wobbler? Mir fällt auf Anhieb keine Wobblerform/-größe ein, die nicht ,,hechttauglich´´ wäre bzw auf die kein Hecht beißt...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ stefano89

.........wenn du 'mal an einem 5cm Billig-Wobbler 'nen Meterhecht dran haben solltest , wirst du schnell 'rausfinden , ob der hechttauglich ist oder nicht|supergri#q:c!

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

erstaunlich große Wobbler fischt ihr da eure Forellen. Damit würden wir hier sicher leer ausgehen oder höchstens mal eine Zufallstrutte fangen wie vor 2Jahren ein Kumpel von mir. mit´nem 20cm Floater in Hechtdesign hat der eine 35er Rainbow gelandet und die war nicht gerissen. Ich hatte das Glück noch nie, allerding bereits einige gute Hechte auf absolute Miniköder


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

|laola:allen einen guten Rutsch nach 2010 #g#g :#2: :z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Anglet hier eigentlich niemand mehr?


----------



## diemai (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

Is' doch Raubfischschonzeit #q!

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Nö, die stehn alle inner Werkstatt


----------



## west1 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Nö, die stehn alle inner Werkstatt



und bauen fängige Köder!


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wieso? FORELLEN SIND DOCH FREI oder bei Euch nicht? Und Barsche doch auch??? Und Waller? Haben die üerhaupt Schonzeit? Und Rapfen, Aaland, Dorsch, Mefo....?


----------



## stefano89 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Also bei uns zumindest ist das Angeln mit Kukö während der Schonzeit verboten.
Wir gehn morgen mal n bischen Barsche zuppeln mit Wurm und Pose, auch ganz unterhaltsam.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

Genau deshalb gehe ich jetzt auch nicht mit KuKö's los ,..... mal ist's verboten , mal ist's erlaubt , gerne gesehen sowieso nicht (hattte 'mal Zoff mit'm Kontrolleur in Hamburg , als ich während der Schonzeit 'n Tauwurm mit vorgeschaltetem "Spin'O'Glow"-Propeller auf Barsch gefischt hatte , war seiner Meinung nach 'n Kunstköder) .

Außerdem beißt dann doch 'mal 'n Hecht oder Zander , ......und schon wieder könntest du Ärger bekommen !

Und im Forellen-Puff ist Spinnangeln meistens verboten ,..... und wenn es doch geht, dann ist es dort so voll , das man nicht richtig werfen kann !

Gehe ich aber trotzdem manchmal hin , wenn mir die Zeit bis zum 1. Mai zu lang wird #h!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Und im Forellen-Puff ist Spinnangeln meistens verboten ,..... und wenn es doch geht, dann ist es dort so voll , das man nicht richtig werfen kann !

Also den Puf würde ich dann wirklich links liegen lassen....
Gibt ja genügend andere gute Forellenseen

Also mir ist nicht bekannt daß man derzeit nicht mit Kunstköder auf Barsch fischen darf, hab´ich das irgendwo überlesen???..


----------



## diemai (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

Soweit ich weiß , ist es in Hamburg nicht verboten , wärend der Schonzeit mit KuKö's auf Barsch zu fischen , ........aber wiegesagt , .....ich wurde da 'mal für angepflaumt , habe auch irgenwie kein Bock , auf nur eine Spezies zu fischen , wenn es eigentlich mehre sein könnten .

Wenn's 'n bißchen wärmer wird(das Wasser) , werd' ich noch etwas auf Satzkarpfen und Schleien angeln , und dann ist die Schonzeit ja auch bald durch !

Von welchen Forellenseen redest du , ......ich kenne mich da nicht so aus ,....... war über die Jahre schon am Fischersee Kronshorst , Brokenlande , Wassermühle Bendesdorf und in so'ner Kieskuhle in Ratekau(da hab' ich damals ordentlich gezogen , fast alle auf'n 5cm  Rapala Original Sinking in silber/schwarz) .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich find das eigentlich ziemlich bescheuert, dass man mit Kukö auf Barsch fischen darf, während der Hecht Schonzeit hat. Wo liegt dann der genaue Unterschied zwischen Hecht- und Barschgerät? Da gibts keine Grenze, und selbst wenn man ganz leicht fischt verirren sich nur allzuoft Hechte ans leichte Tackle. Bei uns ist in der Schonzeit Kuköverbot, egal ob light oder heavy. Wobei bei uns auch Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit vereinsintern zusammengelegt sind.
Gruß


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Soviel ich weiß ist in der Bendesdorfer Mühle das Fischen mit Kunst auch verboten, genau wie Quickborn. Ich fahre dann immer ein Stückchen. Deinster Mühle bei Stade ist nicht schlecht. In letzter Zeit aber eher Westerohrsted, Nordhackstedt. Zuviele verschiedene will ich gar nicht befischen sondern besser das Gewässer mit seinen Macken genau kennen, dann zieht man mehr ;-)

@Stefano
wie kann man ein Kunstköderverbot gut finden? Wenn ich mit kleinen Ködern an bestimmten Gewässern an speziellen Stellen fische kann ich geschonte Arten wie Hecht, Zander weitgehend umfischen. Sollte dennoch ein geschonter Räuber dran gehen kann ich ihn immer noch zurücksetzen. Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## diemai (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

Kenne die Teiche alle nicht ! Na ja, bin auch nicht DER Forellenangler#c !

In Bendesdorf war ich vor'n paar mehr Jahren einige wenige Male , .......bis der Besitzer mich voll in'n Wahnsinn getrieben hat#q#q#q !

Bevor ich hingefahren bin , dort angerufen ........."darf man mit Kunsködern angeln ?"

Chef am Telefon........"ja , alle Köder !"

Ich dann dort mit Spinner geangelt , ........er kommt 'rum ......."is' nicht erlaubt !"

Ich :......"am Telefon sagtest du doch , das alle Köder erlaubt sind , auch KuKö's !"

Er :......."ja , sind sie ..... , aber solche nicht !"


Ich :........"OK ......was'iss'n mit Blinkern ?"

Er :........"ja klar ,.... geht !"

Ich mit kleinen Blinkern gefangen , er kommt 'rum : ........"iss' nich' erlaubt !"

Ich :......"Ehh , du hast doch gesagt , Blinker gehen !"

Er :........"Nee , nee , ........die glitzern so , .......alles was glänzen tut , ist verboten !"

Ich :......."OK , was is' denn mit anderen Kunstködern , die nich' glänzen , .......du hast am Telefon gesagt , das KuKö's erlaubt wären .......sonst wär' ich garnicht hergekommen....!" 

Er :........."Wenn sie nicht glänzen .........dann geht das !"

Ich mit'm "Tasmanischen Teufel"(läßt sich so nicht einfach in irgendeine Kathegorie einordnen) geangelt und 'n paar Forellen darauf gefangen , ..........er kommt wieder 'rum.......

"das möchte ich nicht !"

Ich :........."ich darf angeblich hier mit KuKö's angeln , die nich' glänzen , ...dieser hier glänzt auch nich' und jetzt mault du mich schon wieder an.....was willst du eigentlich#q#q#q?" 

War das letzte Mal , das ich dar war , .........so'n absolut planlosen Angelsee-Besitzer hab' ich noch nie erlebt , ........der hatte garantiert noch nie 'n Angelbuch gelesen ,........geschweige denn die Prüfung abgelegt !

Na ja, bin etwas Off Topic , ....sorry:m ! 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich :........."ich darf angeblich hier mit KuKö's angeln , die nich' glänzen , ...dieser hier glänzt auch nich' und jetzt mault du mich schon wieder an.....was willst du eigentlich#q#q#q?"



Dieter du bist ja selbst schuld dass er dich angemault hat. #c
Warum fängst du dem Kerl auch seine Forellen weg!


----------



## stefano89 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass man Hechte oder Zander durch Wahl der Kukös oder Platzwahl umfischen kann. Wäre mir jedenfalls neu.


----------



## Bondex (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

na das ist aber mal´ne Story
Ich war da auch mal und habe dann am ende auf Karpfen geangelt. Die sollte ich wieder reinsetzen. Kunstköder war nicht erlaubt, dafür dürfen die Leute da ihre Forellen imSetzkescher hältern. Sowas habe ich auch noch nicht woanders erlebt!!!

Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass man Hechte oder Zander durch Wahl der Kukös oder Platzwahl umfischen kann. wäre mir jedenfalls neu. 

Dann solltest Du´s lernen


----------



## stefano89 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Nee, anscheinend müssen dann die Hechte noch lernen, auf was sie nicht beißen dürfen.
Man kann die Zahl der Bisse durch Hecht oder Zander vllt dezimieren aber abstellen sicher nicht. Selbst du nicht...
Und ich kann soviel sagen, dass ich nicht soooo fischgeil bin, dass ich dann versuch alle möglichen Schlupflöcher auszuprobieren...geh ich halt Feedern oder ähnliches.
Gruß


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

vielleicht liegt´s an Euren Hechten die einfach nicht lernen wollen was sie fressen sollen ;-)

Achja, ich habe auch schon auf Wurm, Teig und Made Hechte gefangen, Forellen, Barsche, Zander sowieso. Demnach dürftest Du gar nicht fischen gehen. Achja, ich habe auch Karpene, Hasel und Rotauge auf Wobbler gefangen. Beim Angeln kann Dir alles passieren!


----------



## stefano89 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Jo, beim Pinkeln kann dir auch n Flugzeug aufn Kopf fallen |kopfkrat
Trotzdem ises Schwachsin, und eher Zufall...aber nicht, wenn ein Hecht auf nen 3cm Gummifisch geht, da er sich im Frühjahr bzw frühen Sommer eh auf so ne Größe Brutfische einschießt...


----------



## west1 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Der mittlere von den dreien 







fing heute den hier.


----------



## King Wetzel (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ja pertri schöne wobbler sind das erinnenrn an einen rapala
MFG Henry


----------



## west1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Gestern gabs den ersten Rapfen in diesem Jahr auf Eigenbau Stickbait.


----------



## diemai (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil , Hubert , ......es wundert mich immer wieder , wenn sie in klarem Wasser auf solche grellen Köder beißen !

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Dieter! :m

Die Farbe ist meine fängigste überhaupt, egal ob klares oder trübes Wasser.
Auf natürliche Farben ging in der letzten Zeit wo ich unterwegs war, nix.


----------



## Bondex (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöner Fang tolle Bilder und ein dickes Petri Heil zu Deinem Fang. Da weiß man wenigstens wofür man das alles macht


----------



## miosga (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich habe jetzt meine ersten beiden Hechte auf meinen selbstgebauten Wobbler gefangen.|supergri
Köder war der untere Wobbler, den ich recht langsam, mit kurzen Schlägen führe. Dabei bricht er immer stark zur Seite aus und mit Stahlvorfach sinkt er langsam. Der obere läuft leider nicht so berauschend.
Der erste kleine Hecht hat 33cm und der zweite, der unter einer Krautbank lauerte, hat 72cm.
(Ich habe die beiden auch fotografiert, aber auch nach mehreren Vesuchen wollen die Bilder nicht vom Handy aufem Laptop, obwohl es vorher auch immer geklappt hat.#c)

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/7752/img8866l.jpg


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ick kann nur eine Streifen des Bildes sehen. Vielleicht ist es einfach zu groß abgespeichert


----------



## west1 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute gabs auf so einen Stickbait 2 Hechtattacken und das Hechtchen hier.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

endlich Juni, endlich wieder werfen!

nachdem ich die letzten 2 Tage alle meine neuen wobbs getestet habe und 3 fehlattacken hatte heute morgen dann das:

eine stunde mit 10-12 cm wobblern, geleiert, getwitcht, gezupft, nix. dacht ich ich mach die hechte mal wach und nehm die jerke und einen fetten eichenholzjerk in schockfarbe. gleicher platz, 1. wurf, 4. zupfer - platsch


----------



## diemai (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

........es geht ja langsam los , ......schöne Fische#6 , .......ich hoffe ,das ich bald auch 'mal 'was zeigen kann ,..... hatte aber neulich Pech , ......ca. 40er Barsch auf Eigenbau-Blinker kurz vor'm Kescher ausgeschlitzt . 

Den kleinen ca. 15ner Barsch , der gleich danach auf den gleichen Blinker gebissen hatte , hatte ich dann garnicht erst fotografiert#q#q#q !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Endlich hat's bei mir am Sonntag auch geklappt , .........ein halbstarker Hecht und ein kapitaler Barsch von 43 cm , beide in der Dove-Elbe auf mein Eigenbau-Blinkermodell "DinnerBell" , ......sogar noch auf den Gleichen !

Siehe dazu auch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Klasse, Petri Heil zu dem Moppelchen und dem Halbstarken!

Dieses Gefühl der Bestätigung fehlt mir leider noch  Habe bisher leider noch einen Fisch auf Eigenbau gefangen, abgesehen davon auch nicht auf andere Köder  Bisher immer Schneider. Was solls, 4x angeln bisher seit dem Beginn meiner noch jungen Karriere 

Weiter so! weberei |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

auch von mir ein dickes Petri
Weber
Dann solltest Du weniger bauen und dafür lieber fischen gehen!!!


----------



## weberei (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für den Tipp, aber das ist nicht so einfach. Ich komme nicht so ohne Probleme zum Gewässer, da ich noch nicht alleine fahren darf. Bin also auf meine Eltern angewiesen. Mit dem Zug und so zu fahren ist mir auch zu blöd, da bräuchte ich alleine 45 Minuten (Hinweg), bis ich am Wasser stehe. Und das nach der Schule (unter der Woche) wird sehr knapp, man hat ja auch noch Hausaufgaben, Klausuren oder andere Hobbys.
Naja im November werde ich 18, da klappt es dann mit dem häufigeren Angeln.


----------



## west1 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zum schönen Barsch, Dieter! #6

In der Größe hatte ich die letzten 3 Jahre keinen mehr, wird langsam Zeit dass mal wieder einer beißt.


----------



## diemai (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Vielen Dank euch für's "Petri Heil":vik: . 

@ weberei

Anscheinend fehlt es dir einfach an Erfahrung , da du , wie du schreibst , ja nicht so oft an dein Gewässer kommst , ........es kann u. U. mehrere Jahre dauern , bis man ein Gewässer richtig kennengelernt hat ,.........und in verschiedenen Gewässern verhalten sich die Fische oft auch anders !

@ west1

Soooo selten sind Barsche der 40+ Klasse in Hamburg nicht , aber fangen tut man sie auch nicht alle Tage , ....aber bei stetigem Angeln an den Wochenenden sind durchaus 2-5 Stück pro Saison drin , ......wir hatten auch schon einige zwischen 45cm und 49cm über die Jahre ,....... nur einer der 50cm+ Klasse ist mir vor vielen Jahren kurz vor'm Boot ausgestiegen#q#q#q!

                                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Tobi94 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch Spezis: Ich hatte mir nen Wobbler gebaut (Rumpf aus Styrodur, Ösen aus Stahldraht, versiegelt mit Epoxy). Er läuft auch ganz gut, leider aber nur am Fluorocarbonvorfach. Am Stahlvorfach rollt er sich, und dreht sich und macht alles außer wobbeln.
Sollte ich da ein anderes Vorfach nehmen? Oder tuts auch ein Sprengring an der Öse?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## diemai (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Tobi94

Deine Frage gehört eigentlich in den "Besenstiel"-Thread , ....also bitte dort weiter !

Hast du den Wobbler auch ausgebleit ? 

Ein Foto wäre hilfreich ,...... der Wobbler scheint irgendwie in'ner Trimmung grenzwertig zu sein !

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bei der derzeitigen Hitze geht anscheinend wohl tagsüber nur Kleinzeugs..........offensichtlich aber auch nur wieder auf mein "DinnerBell"-Blinker#6:vik: , .........es gab' auch noch zwei halbstarke Barsche darauf , .....obwohl ich auch noch andere Blinker-Modelle sowie andere Köder-Sorten gefischt hatte !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

fischst du die blinker an der fliegenpeitsche? oder was ist das für ein roter Strick?


----------



## diemai (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

Nö ,..... ist ne MeFo-Spinnrute 10-40gr. , 2,70 m !

Der rote Strick ist 'ne 0,15er Fireline(oder so ??#c) , sieht durch die Fotoperspektive nur so dick aus !

Das war auf'm Steg , da hab' ich die Rute 'rauf gelegt und schnell 'n paar Bilder gemacht ,........ so konnte das Hechtlein im Wasser bleiben und danach mit einer Handbewegung abgehakt werden !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo , Köderbau-Gemeinde ,  

......heute Nachmittag gab's wieder 'n schönen Barsch auf Eigenbau-Blech , ........40,5 cm:q !

Vorher war mir ein wahrscheinlich noch größerer Stachelritter(eventuell aber auch ein Hecht ???) auf das gleiche Blinker-Modell namens "Creature Spoon" ausgestiegen#d !

Dabei war eigentlich absolute Beißflaute , im offenen Wasser gab's nicht einen Zupfer ,...... beide Fische namen den Blinker , als ich ihn genau parallel unter der wasserseitigen Kante von Ponton-Stegen entlang führte , ......aus Erfahrung weiß ich , das das beliebte Standplätze für Barsche , aber gelegentlich auch Hechte sind !

Habe diese Blinker an Anlehnung an den "Loco"-Blinker vor gut 1 1/2 Jahren gebaut , .......und zwar ursprünglich in drei Größen ,..... dieses hier ist mit ca. 6cm die kleinste Version , ........mittlerweile ist noch eine vierte Version dazugekommen , .......ca. 7cm lang , ......gefangen habe ich jedoch bis jetzt nur auf das kleinste Modell !!!

Vielleicht laufen die Teile auch 'n Tick zu lebendig für Herbst-Hechte|kopfkrat ???
Habe letztes Jahr die größeren Versionen(9cm-11cm) einige Male gefischt ,...... ohne Erfolg , wiegesagt !

Die kleinsten "Creature Spoons" funtionieren anscheinend  jedoch auf Barsch jetzt im Sommer top:vik: !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zum schönen Barsch, Dieter! #6

Von so einem Exemplar kann ich nur träumen, bei mir beißen zur Zeit nur Hechte und Rapfen auf Eigenbau.


----------



## diemai (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

....danke , Hubert ,.........werde jetzt gleich erst'mal über'n paar Flohmärkte stromern(Kunstköder jagen:q) und am Nachmittag dann wieder mein Angel-Glück versuchen , .........vielleicht geht ja noch 'was ?

Habe and diesen kleinen "Creature Spoons" gestern abend noch die Haken getauscht ,..... hatte an diesen langschenkligen Drillingen immer zu viele Aussteiger , ........hoffentlich klappt's mit den neuen "Fast Grip"- Haken(nach innen gebogene Spitzen) jetzt besser !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ....danke , Hubert ,.........werde jetzt gleich erst'mal über'n paar Flohmärkte stromern(Kunstköder jagen:q)


Na dann mal Petri, hoffentlich fängst du welche!:q



> und am Nachmittag dann wieder mein Angel-Glück versuchen , .........vielleicht geht ja noch 'was ?


Mach ich heute Mittag auch. 
Meine Frau will angeln gehen, mal schauen ob sie auf meine Eigenbauten was fängt. Hoffentlich!:q


----------



## diemai (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

....war nich' mein Tach heut' , Hubert , .........außer dem üblichen China-Schrott und polnischen Eisen-Blinkern war nix mit Kunstködern , .......so 'was will ich nich' haben !

Die lokale Raubfisch-Beißflaute scheint auch noch anzudauern , ...........aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt , das die neuen Haken an meinen "Creature Spoons" gut fassen , ......hier der einzige Fisch des Tages#q#q !!!!

Zu allem Überfluß auch noch einen australischen Eigenbau-Tauschwobbler drinnengelassen:c:c :c!

    Gottseidank morgen wieder arbeiten :q:q:q:v!

                                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> ......hier der einzige Fisch des Tages#q#q !!!!!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Na besser als keiner! :q:q:q Dieter fängst du die öfters so grätenreiche Fische auf Blinker #6
Bei mir (uns) gabs nur einen Rapfenbiss auf Stickbait.

Schade um deinen Tauschwobbler!


----------



## diemai (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

.......hab' zwar schon gelesen , das manche Weißfisch-Arten und auch Karpfen gelegentlich kleine Kunstköder nehmen(und auch Fischbrut fressen) , .......dieser Brachsen ist aber mein Erster dieser Art(und hoffentlich auch der Letzte, hatte beim Drill zuerst mit 'nem Zander gerechnet|gr !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

War heute Abend noch ein wenig spinnen. Auf Spinner gabs einen ca. 45er Hecht,  auf Stickbait 2 Hechte und ein paar Bisse.


----------



## diemai (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

......zumindestens tut sich bei dir was , Hubert#6 , .........hier in'ner Gegend ist's(außer in der Elbe) recht mau !

                 Petri Heil , ......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ......zumindestens tut sich bei dir was , Hubert#6 , .........hier in'ner Gegend ist's(außer in der Elbe) recht mau !
> 
> Petri Heil , ......Gruß , Dieter#h



Danke Dieter!:m

Sagen wir mal so, es geht so hier in der Gegend. Bisse oder mal nen kleinen Hecht gabs in letzter zeit meistens, ist eigentlich jeden Sommer so. Letztens war Hechtwetter und ich kam nicht an meine besten Stellen ran! Scheiß Hochwasser. #d


----------



## diemai (12. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Habe 'grade 'ne Email aus Finnland erhalten , .......ein Freund meines finnischen Freundes Jio , mit dem ich schon vor einigen Jahren einige Köder getauscht hatte , .....hat die Tage auf eines meiner Eigenbau-Blinkermodelle 'n Haufen Hechte gefangen , ....dieses Bild hat Jio mitgeschickt !

Diese Blinker sind Nachbauten eines finnischen Blinkers namens "Finnbait Turbo" , der schon länger nicht mehr produziert wird , ......die Jungs hatten damals gefragt , ob ich so'ne Teile anhand eines mir überlassenden Originals nachbauen könnte ,....... habe wohl so gut zwei Dutzend 'rübergeschickt , ..........die waren nach guten Fängen darauf so begeistert , das sie den in "Deutschbait Turbo" umbenannt haben:q!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dann mach ich ihn hier auch nochmal rein, weil´s mich so gefreut hat. Der Hecht hatte genau 80 cm und 8 Pfund, gefangen habe ich ihn in einem Altwasser auf einen selbstgebauten Balsaholzwobbler von ca. 10-11 cm. Der größte Hecht bisher in diesem Jahr auf einen Eigenbau. Und sie fangen halt doch...#h, gerade beim Wobblerfischen angle ich nur noch mit selbst hergestellten Ködern, ein gekaufter würde gegen die Ehre verstoßen #d.





P.S.: ich habe den Fisch daheim im Garten fotographiert. So oder so ähnlich dürfte der Wobbler im Original auch gehangen haben.


----------



## west1 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit hauptsächlich mit Gufis unterwegs war gabs heute mal wieder was auf Eigenbau.

Auf Spinner 6 kleine Barsche und den Hecht hier.





und auf Wobbler zwei Hechte, den hier und noch nen kleineren.


----------



## weberei (12. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Klasse, Petri Heil!


----------



## diemai (12. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

Sehr schön , Hubert , ...."Petri Heil "#6 , ........bin selbst schon sehr gefrustet , war dieses Wochenende garnicht los , .....wieder voll das absolute Anti-Wetter heute !

                                        Gruß , Dieter #h


----------



## west1 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Jungs!:m

Dieter ich war auch schon fast am verzweifeln, in diesem Jahr. Ständig wechselnde Wasserstände. Meistens Hochwasser, wenn ich Zeit hatte war der Stand hoch, unter der Woche gings dann runter und zum Wochenende wieder rauf. 

So ist es halt hier in den Rheinstaus, da wird Wasser zurück gehalten damit sie weiter unten nicht ersaufen.

Den Fischen schlägt der ständige Wechsel auch auf den Magen. An einem Tag kann man im Flachwasser fangen und am nächsten Tag nach langem suchen findest man sie in 6-7m Tiefe wieder. Der tiefste gefangene Hecht in dem Sommer biss bei ca. 20m Tiefe auf Grund.

Ist schon extrem dieses Jahr! #c


----------



## diemai (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Den Fischen schlägt der ständige Wechsel auch auf den Magen. An einem Tag kann man im Flachwasser fangen und am nächsten Tag nach langem suchen findest man sie in 6-7m Tiefe wieder. Der tiefste gefangene Hecht in dem Sommer biss bei ca. 20m Tiefe auf Grund.
> 
> Ist schon extrem dieses Jahr! #c


 
.........du findest sie ja wenigstens noch , Hubert #c, ......
noch 4 Wochen arbeiten , dann habe ich erst'mal Urlaub , .....hoffentlich beißen sie dann im Herbst besser ,...........wettertechnisch hat der gerade angefangen , wenn ich so aus'm Fenster schaue !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hab auch wieder was.

Gestern ging auf Hechtmaterial nix, nach Köderwechsel auf einen kleineren  Barsch Eigenbauspinner ( einer der roten unten links )gabs den hier.






Heute auf selbigen Spinner einen knapp maßigen Hecht und einen Barsch, auf Eigenbauwobbler gab dann noch einen Hecht.


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

"Petri Heil" , Hubert#6#6 , .......wollte heute auch eigentlich 'mal los , hab's dann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aber lieber bleiben lassen !

                                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!


----------



## west1 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Männer!:m


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

jo, schöne Fänge und tolle Hechte. Das ist ja immer ein Erlebnis was auf Eigenbau zu erwischen.
Mal´ne Frage: Was macht Ihr mit Euren Hechten? Ich habe die ein paar mal gegessen und sie haben mir immer fürchterlich geschmeckt. Daher angel ich jetzt nicht mehr drauf. Wenn ich doch mal einen fange setze ich ihn immer wieder zurück. Vielleicht ist das ein Fehler denn wir haben sehr viel Hecht im Wasser und eigentlich gehören maßige Fische ja irgendwie in die Pfanne...aber dieser fischige Geschmack die vielen spitzen y-Gräten und der Gestank...


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

...........die Meisten fallen mir wieder 'rein ,.... gelegentlich nehme ich aber auch einen für die Verwandschaft mit , der sollte dann aber schon so ab 65 cm + sein !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr mit Euren Hechten? Ich habe die ein paar mal gegessen und sie haben mir immer fürchterlich geschmeckt. Daher angel ich jetzt nicht mehr drauf. Wenn ich doch mal einen fange setze ich ihn immer wieder zurück. Vielleicht ist das ein Fehler denn wir haben sehr viel Hecht im Wasser und eigentlich gehören maßige Fische ja irgendwie in die Pfanne...aber dieser fischige Geschmack die vielen spitzen y-Gräten und der Gestank...



Aus einigen Gewässern nehm ich sie ab über 60cm mit, darunter geht alles zurück. 
Der Hecht hat zwar seinen Eigengeschmack, stinken tut er aber nicht und so schmeckt er mir am besten.


----------



## Bondex (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

das liest sich nicht schlecht. Zerstört die Sahne oder das Salz diese y-Gräten oder macht die weich? 
Gibt´s irgendwo ein Video wie Hechte filetiert werden oder wie man die meisten Gräten loswird?


----------



## gismowolf (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Björni!!
Du solltest endlich mal lernen,wie man Fisch ißt!!|supergri #h


----------



## Jack86 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Bondex....also ich als gelernter Koch sag dir das der Hecht en guter Küchenfisch ist!!! Durch sein sehr Eiweisreiches Fleisch ist er bestens zum Braten, für Suppen, Farcen und Gallantienen geeignet!

Aber das mit dem Filetieren...leider ist es nicht möglich die Gräten im rohen Zustand zu entfernen...wenn du ihr aber natür (also ohne Panade) brätst lassen sich die Gräten hinterher prima ziehen. Willst ihn doch pannieren zerteilst ihn einfach auf dem Teller entlang der Seitenlinie und schon schauen dich alle Gräten an!

Oder Mach mal Fischbuletten draus! Dann aber ruhig noch das Filet von zwei Großen Brassen zugeben, gibt nen richtig tollen Geschmack!


----------



## west1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> das liest sich nicht schlecht. Zerstört die Sahne oder das Salz diese y-Gräten oder macht die weich?
> Gibt´s irgendwo ein Video wie Hechte filetiert werden oder wie man die meisten Gräten loswird?



Nö die Gräten werden nicht weich die musst man immer noch rauspullen.

Videos übers filetieren gibts bei You Tube.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sooo schlimm ist das mit den Gräten beim Hecht ja nun auch nicht!
|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Wolli
Ich pflege meine Fische meist zu räuchern. Das kam bisher immer gut an bei den Meinigen ;-)

@ West
Du meinst bestimmt das Filetiervideo von Gruber? Der ist aber auch wirklich ein richtiger Könner was das Zerlegen angeht. Und dann dieses Messer, das ist ja scharf wie ein Lazerschwert und dennoch kein typisches Filetiermesser...eigenartig aber genial!

@ Jack
Hmm das Brassen geräuchert gut schmecken sollen habe ich auch schon gehört. Gebraten jedenfalls sind die ´ne echte Katastrophe, ich finde die schmecken wie Schlamm mit gammligem Fisch. Jedenfalls als ich das letzte Mal einen aus dem Dümmersee in Butter gebadet hatte. Seitdem habe ich mich da nicht mehr rangetraut.
Fischfrikadunse scheidet für mich aus. Ich besitze keinen Fleischwolf.


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute gabs auf Eigenbau Stickbait einen Barsch, der größte in dem Jahr bisher.






Danach ging nix mehr auf Eigenbau.

Auf Gufi gabs dann noch 2 Hechte.


----------



## weberei (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wow, super, Petri!
wie groß war er denn?


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

Ein dickes "Petri Heil" zu deinem Barsch#6 , ....sehr schöner Fisch#6 !

Selbst habe ich heute nur wieder für drei Stunden Köder gebadet , .......ein "Loudmouth" is' sogar noch drin'n geblieben #q !

                                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Jungs.

Weber der Barsch hatte 37 cm 

Dieter hab heute beim suchen der Hechte auch 3 Spinner und 2 Gufis versenkt. #c


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder an der Warnow unterwegs. Drei Fehlbisse, einer ist kurtz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt.... und einen 96er mit 9 pfund habe ich auf den Jerkbait aus´m Besenstiel trööt gefangen


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal wieder an der Warnow unterwegs. Drei Fehlbisse, einer ist kurtz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt.... und einen 96er mit 9 pfund habe ich auf den Jerkbait aus´m Besenstiel trööt gefangen


 
................Ich frage mich nur , warum ich immer nix fange #q#q#q#c#c!

Hier gibt's ja nich' 'mal Fehlbisse , voll Seuche hier in'ner Gegend !

Super , ....großes "Petri Heil" !#6#6 

@ west1

Oh , da hält sich mein Verlust ja in Grenzen ,.....na ja , morgen is' auch noch'n Tag !

                                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hannes
Schöner Hecht #6


diemai schrieb:


> ................Ich frage mich nur , warum ich immer nix fange #q#q#q#c#c!
> 
> Hier gibt's ja nich' 'mal Fehlbisse , voll Seuche hier in'ner Gegend !


Hast ja jetzt Urlaub und Zeit zum angeln.
Fische suchen, finden und fangen ist angesagt! 

Letzte Woche hab ich im Uferbereich bis 4m Tiefe gefangen. Heute mit Ausnahme des Barsches in Tiefen von 10 - 15m.

So gehts die ganze zeit schon, ein ständiges Suchen. #c

Noch 3 Wochen arbeiten dann hab ich ne Woche Urlaub. 9 Tage am Stück, je ein paar Stunden angeln. Erholung Pur! |supergri


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke diemai und west1 |supergri
Da kann ich west1 nur zustimmen, die Fische stehen bei mir jedenfalls Morgens und am Abends schon ziemlich tief.


----------



## weberei (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1:

klasse, das ist mal ne Hausnummer.

@Hannes:

Schicker Hecht, Petri dazu!

@ diemai:

nutz die Woche und such die Fische, wünsche dir viel Erfolg, hättest es verdient! Irgendwann muss die Ausdauer doch mal belohnt werden...

@ all:

ich gehe morgen mit Papa auf die Arbeit, allerdings geht er Arbeiten, ich angeln am Rhein  Schön morgens zum Sonnenaufgang sind wir da, das wird hammer  Nehme gezielt nur Wobbler und Spinner mit, soll auf Barsch gehen. Eigenbauten werden allesamt getestet, sofern noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für die netten Worte.|supergri

 Ich komme grade vom Wasser .... und was soll ich sagen,  so einen scheiß Tag hatte ich noch nie.
  Zuerst habe ich mir 2 Piketime Sickly an nem´ Baum abgerissen, danach ist mir ein Busterjerk weggeflogen .... Und kurtz vor´m einpacken hat sich ein gut 130 langer Wels den eigenbau Jerkbait, wodrauf ich gestern den 96er Hecht gefangen habe geschnappt der natürlich mitsamt Jerkbait abgerissen #q. 
Aber das soll nicht genug sein. Am Moped angekommen fällt mir auf das ich den Schlüssel verlohren habe.... sodass ich´s Moped kurtzschlißen musste um damit nach hause zu kommen.
Das endresultat ist das ich gut 60€  Verschärpelt habe.... Ich könnte kotzen:v.....


----------



## Bondex (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mach Dir nix draus. Ich habe gestern 3  Mepps versenkt und 2 große Veltics. Nur weil ich mir einen Hecht für das Rezept fangen wollte.
Gefangen habe ich nur ein paar kleine Barsche 3 mini Bachforellen und einen winzigen Hecht. Nicht ein Fisch war maßig und sie schwimmen alle wieder. Und DABEI IST DAS FÜR MEINE hAUSGEWÄSSER für die letzte Zeit schon ein überragend gutes Fangergebnis. Sonst geht gar nichts. Es werden immer weniger Fische :-( Und ich kann nur mutmaßen woran das liegt: Kormoran, wenig Wasser im Fluß, keine Nahrung, Überfischung, kein Besatz. Das Problem ist die Tendenz nach unten.
Gestern hatte ich übrigens nicht einen Biß auf Selbstgeschnitztes. Im Moment stehen sie auf Blech bei uns. :-(


----------



## bild (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

So ich und Konrad (don rhabano) machen gerade ein Meeting.
Waren gestern an einer Talsperre in meiner nähe.

Dieser geile Fisch kam dabei auf Eigenbau raus.
( Konrad hat diesen Wobb für mich gebaut und selbst drauf gefangen) 

http://img375.*ih.us/img375/1550/bearbeitet1.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


http://img42.*ih.us/img42/381/blaaaaaaaaa.png

Uploaded with *ih.us


Der Wobb ist ein 67mm langer Suspender. Leider ist nach Naghuls Tipp mit der Lampe beim Epoxieren vieles falsch gelaufen.

Fängt trodsdem noch!

MfG

Niki,Konrad


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Hannes94

...das ist ja wirklich schon extremes Pech , .........richtig ärgerlich#q !

@ bild

.......sehr schöner Barsch ,....... Gratulation#6

@ Bondex

........ist ja auch 'ne schöne Verlust-Liste#q !

Ich weiß zwar nicht , welches dein Hausgewässer ist , aber in'ner Hamburger Gegend läuft es anscheinend überall sehr schlecht , ........Samstag Alster , Sonntag Dove-Elbe , ........nada#q !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Also ich hab auch ein paar Verluste zu melden. 

Gestern blieben wieder 2 Spinner und 3 Gufis irgendwo in der Tiefe des Gewässer hängen. 

Achso, Fisch gabs auch aber leider nur nen kleiner Hecht auf Eigenbau Spinner.


----------



## weberei (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich habe heute meinen aller ersten Fisch gefangen! Und dann noch auf Eigenbau  
Man war das ein Gefühl, so geil :k
Ich habe am ganzen Leib gezittert

Bericht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3104626#post3104626

Bilder:

(der Barsch ahtte 25cm, der Köder sollte eigentlich geheim bleiben, ich wollte ihn evtl zum Wettbewerb melden, denn sein Design gefällt mir sehr gut - wenngleich es sehr schlicht ist)


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ weberei

SSSUUUUPPPPER#6#6 !

"Petri Heil"#6#6 !

Sehr gut geschriebener und schöner Bericht , ......nicht zufällig 'n Schulaufsatz:m ??

Damit würdest du glatt 'ne 2+ machen , ....mindestens:m !

......und womit 'mal wieder bewiesen wäre , das die Fische anders wie wir über unsere Wobbler urteilen :m!

                      Weiter so , ........Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

vielen Dank!

hehe, ne ist kein Schulaufsatz, ich habe FERIEN 

Tja, die Fische ticken eben anders. Wobei ich den Wobbler als Fisch sicher auch genommen hätte, der sieht natürlich und gut aus, und der läuft wie ne 1 ! sehr agil, bei twitches bricht er schön aus. So wie das sein soll!


----------



## west1 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> ......und womit 'mal wieder bewiesen wäre , das die Fische anders wie wir über unsere Wobbler urteilen :m!



Stimmt, die brauchen kein Airbrush!


----------



## Bondex (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@diemai
Ja Alster und Elbe fische ich auch öfters, meist aber mitr Natur. Und dann bleiben auch oft maßige Fische kleben.
Diesmal war ich allerdings an meinem Vereinsgewässer Mehde u. Oste bei Zeven


----------



## diemai (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Habe mir heute 'ne Gastkarte von einem Verein in der Umgebung mit sehr schönen Gewässern geholt , ....6 Std. die Rute geschwungen und das ist alles , was dabei 'rauskam#q#q#q !

Die Gewässer haben einen sehr guten Hechtbestand(Vereins-Mindestmaß 45cm!!!!!!) , ...sie wollen einfach nicht:c !

Gebissen auf einen meiner "Rush Tango"-Nachbauten ,.... dieser Köder ließ sich gut führen , obwohl er auch oft Kraut gerissen hatte , ....oft aber auch konnte ich ihn schnell aufsteigen lassen , ohne das er sich verhing , ...er läuft auf ca. 2-3 Meter , steigt schnell hoch , gedrechselt aus Pappelholz .

Scheint für solche Gewässer mit absterbenden Krautfeldern am Grund gut zu funktionieren , ......weniger für Kies ,-Muschel,-oder Stein-Boden , da geht die Farbe sehr schnell von der Schaufelspitze ab(Blechverstärkung aus konstruktionstechnischen Gründen leider nicht möglich) .

Sorry wegen dem unscharfen Bild ,....... bei meiner Kamera spackt das Display 'rum , habe das daher mit der Videokamera fotografiert , die scheint dafür nicht soooo geeignet zu sein , .......muß mir wohl gelegentlich 'mal 'ne neue Kamera anschaffen ?

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Demai
Musst doch mal bei mir vorbei kommen...|supergri
Heute ein 90er Hecht, allerdings diesmal auf einen kleinen Kopyto.


----------



## west1 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> 6 Std. die Rute geschwungen und das ist alles , was dabei 'rauskam



Na wenigstens nen kleiner, besser als nix.

Bin auch schon wochenlang ohne Fischkontakt unterwegs gewesen. Sämtliche ausprobierte Köder brachten nichts. #c

Dieter es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten #a


----------



## Bondex (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

War heute auch wieder los:
20.000 Würfe, 2 kapitale Hänger mit Abriß, kein Biß, kein Fisch, nichtmal ne Schuppe oder ´ne Flosse gesehen :-(


----------



## diemai (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

...............ja , .....ich hoffe auch , das es 'mal bald besser wird:m !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> ...............ja , .....ich hoffe auch , das es 'mal bald besser wird



Und wurde es besser?

Heute gabs auf einen der schwarzen links oben den Hecht, der Barsch biss auf Gufi.






Beide wurden mühsam nach gefühlten hunderten von Würfen im Regen erarbeitet.


----------



## weberei (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den Beiden!
Umso schöner, dass der Einsatz gleich doppelt belohnt wurde.


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Soo Leute....
 Ich war auch wieder am Wasser , heraus kam ein  75er Hecht. Natürlich wieder auf eigenbau Jerkbait im Weißfisch Design 65gr (langsam sinkend)... wenn ihr wollt stell ich ´n paar Bilder davon rein|supergri
	

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1536x2048.http://img89.*ih.us/img89/8154/bild1344.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Hannes94

.............Sauber , ......schöner Hecht#6#6#6 , ....dein Erfolgsköder interessiert mich natürlich !:m

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Diemai  ..., die Jerk´s  habe ich im Besenstiel Trööt gepostet.


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Hannes94

Schon gesehen , danke für's posten ,  ............bin eben vom Angeln zurück , .....gab' nur wieder zwei kleine Barsche(15-20 cm) auf meinen "Creature Spoon" , die sind mir aber wieder 'reingefallen .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Anglersuchti (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo, ich hätte mal eine Frage, verwendet jemand von euch beim angeln mit Wobblern und anderen Spinnködern ein Braid (versiegelte gefolochte Schnur)? Seid ihr zufrieden? Ich hörte die schwimmen (Auftrieb) und mich würde interessieren ob das beim Spinnfischen stört. Danke im Voraus, bye


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Diemai 
Nichts zu danken, mach ich doch gerne.
Übrigens Petri zu den "hart erarbeiteten" Barschen, hoffentlich steigert sich das noch zum Herbst hin.


----------



## west1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hab heute Abend eine Seite vom gestrigen Hecht verdrückt, war ganz gut!

Bondex probier mal das hier.
Hechtfilets pfeffern und ca. 1 Tag in Sahne einlegen und anschließen dann wie auf dem Maggipäckchen beschrieben, zubereiten.



weberei schrieb:


> Petri zu den Beiden!


Danke Weber!:m

Schöner Hecht Hannes! #6

Dieter, Petri zu den Barschen. 
Denk mal dass dein Urlaub noch nicht vorbei ist und du noch ein paar schöne Fische fängst. 

Bei mir ging heute nix, hab aber auch nichts hängen lassen.


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte mal eine Frage, verwendet jemand von euch beim angeln mit Wobblern und anderen Spinnködern ein Braid (versiegelte gefolochte Schnur)? Seid ihr zufrieden? Ich hörte die schwimmen (Auftrieb) und mich würde interessieren ob das beim Spinnfischen stört. Danke im Voraus, bye


 
Geflochtene Schnur ist als Vorfach auf Raubfische(Hechte)absolut nicht geeignet , da sie von deren Zähnen und auch von Muscheln , Steinen , etc. genauso schnell "gekillt" wird wie normales Mono .

Geflochtene Schnur hat bei gleichem Durchmesser aber mindestens das Doppelte an Tragkraft im Vergleich zu Mono und auch eine sehr , sehr geringe Dehnung , die fast gegen Null tendiert , ...........das macht diese Schnur beim Kunstköderangeln absolut überlegen , da man mit ihr durch die Null-Dehnung viel mehr erfühlen kann , seien es zaghafte Bisse , eine saubere Köderaktion oder auch die Beschaffenheit des Gewässergrundes(beim Twistern) , ......außerdem lassen sich KuKö's weiter auswerfen , da man ja ohne Tragkraftverlust mit dünnerer Schnur angeln kann .


Eine schwimmende Hauptschnur wird sich aber wohl etwas auf die Lauftiefe von , besonders leichteren , Ködern auswirken , da sie diese ja immer etwas nach oben zieht , .........aber ich denke , das dieses zu vernachlässigen ist;+ .

Als Vorfach kommst du beim Hechtangeln aber nicht an etwas weit Stabileren vorbei , ...sei es nun Stahl oder Hard-Mono , wobei ich persönlich Letzterem auch nicht unbedingt vertrauen tue . 

@ west1 , @ Hannes94

.............danke , ihr beiden ,..... werde es morgen noch 'mal in den Vereins-Kiesseen versuchen , .......vielleicht gibt's ja wieder n' Mini-Hecht:m !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## dany_boy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Der mittlere Wobbler erinnert mich ein Turus Ukko Wobbler in Rotaugen Dekor. Super Arbeit! #6
@ Tommi-Engel wie schwer ist er den und das Verhalten des Wobblers?


----------



## Bondex (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

West
Habe ich schon gelesen. Ich frage mich nur was das bringen soll den Hecht in Sahne einzulegen?


----------



## west1 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> West
> Habe ich schon gelesen. Ich frage mich nur was das bringen soll den Hecht in Sahne einzulegen?



Iss mal ein Filetstück von einem größeren Hecht 1-2 Tage eingelegt in Sahne und eins das nicht eingelegt ist, danach weist du was es bringt.


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich habe noch nie einen großen Hecht gefangen. Bei 70 ist immer Schluß  Kannst aber auch so ruhig mal verraten was die Sahne bewirken soll außer daß es fettiger wird


----------



## west1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich habe noch nie einen großen Hecht gefangen. Bei 70 ist immer Schluß  Kannst aber auch so ruhig mal verraten was die Sahne bewirken soll außer daß es fettiger wird



Na es bewirkt dass das trockene Fleisch nicht mehr trocken ist.

Kannst ja auch nen kleinen einlegen. 

Wenn du aber auf die Kalorien achten musst, willst oder sonst was, dann ist die Sahne nix für dich. #c


----------



## Bondex (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

in der Tat müßte ich mal abspecken ;-)


----------



## diemai (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Alles merkwürdig , .......hatte heute morgen and der Hamburger Dove-Elbe meinen kleinen "CreatureSpoon" erst einige Male auf Barsch ausgeworfen , als ein Hecht von ca. 80 cm ihn gerade packen wollte , aber abdrehte , als er mich auf dem Bootssteg stehen sah , ........mein Schatten viel genau auf die betreffende Stelle !

Na ja , das fängt ja gut an , dachte ich mir , machte noch ein paar Dutzend (erfolglose) Würfe und bewegte mich dann erstmal weiter flußabwärts .

Nach ca. 1,5 Stunden des Mißerfolges kehrte ich zu dem Steg zurück ,..... ich vermutete , das der Hecht da noch irgendwo stehen könnte und hängte daher einen ca. 12 cm "Pikie"-Nachbau von mir an die Schnur.

Dieser Köder , den ich schon vor'n paar Jahren gebaut hatte , fiel mir schon vor Wochen als gut geeignet für das betreffende Gewässer auf , ........er überschlägt sich und rotiert zwar beim Wurf , aber verhängt sich so gut wie nie im Vorfach ,........ bei Grundberührung bohrt sich nur die Schaufel hinein , die Haken bleiben kaum hängen , .......er rollt und "X"t nur leicht auf bis ca. 3,5 m Tiefe , steigt ca 40 cm/sek , ....... perfekt für kälteres Wasser .

Na ja , nach wenigen Würfen an der Stelle gab's nen Biß darauf , ......aber statt des erhofften Hechtes hatte sich ein guter, obwohl nicht ZU großer , Barsch den Wobbler quer einverleibt , ........ist schon komisch , mein Barschköder interessiert 'nen schönen Hecht und den Hechtköder nimmt ein Barsch:q !

Ein Hecht von ca. 50 cm habe ich später noch gefangen , in einem Baggersee wenige Kilometer entfernt , ........auf einen meiner "DinnerBell"-Blinker aus Kupferblech , ....habe aber davon keine Bilder , da er mir gleich wieder abgefallen ist !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöner Bericht, danke dafür 

Petri zum Barsch, ist aber auch ein atraktiver Köder #6
Klingt nach einem echt verrückten Angeltag, aber die Fische können ja nicht wissen, für wen welcher Köder bestimmt ist  War schön zu lesen!


----------



## west1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöner Barsch! #6

Dieter den 80. Hecht fängst du dann später, vielleicht bleibt er ein paar Tage in der Gegend. 

Wie lange hast du noch Urlaub?


----------



## diemai (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ weberei

Danke , ....freut mich , das dir der kleine Bericht gefällt:m !

@ west1

...........danke , Hubert , ......'mal sehen , werde Freitag und Samstag wohl wieder lo:ms , momentan ist mir das Wetter zu feucht|supergri !

Montag muß ich dann auch leider wieder in dieses Irrenhaus , in dem ich meinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen muß , ....komme langsam schon wieder voll auf Psycho#q:r|krank:|splat::e#q|motz::v|krank::e#q!

Aber bald ist ja Weihnachten , da hab' ich auch noch'n paar freie Tage , ........falls es vor der Schonzeit nicht zufriert ...???

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Diemai Petri zum Barsch  ... da hätte ich auch nicht wiederstehen können


----------



## west1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> Montag muß ich dann auch leider wieder in dieses Irrenhaus , in dem ich meinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen muß



Dieter am Montag ist Feiertag, Allerheiligen oder gibts den bei euch nicht? 

Den Rest der Woche hab ich dann Urlaub und gehe #: hoffentlich machts Wetter einigermaßen mit.|kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hehe, das wäre was geworden, Firma zu und diemai steht vor den Türen, ganz alleine, und wundert sich dass keiner aufmacht 

Normalerweise müsste Mointag bei allen frei sein |kopfkrat

Viel Glück bei deinen Angelausflügen, west. Wetter wird schon! Aber man sagt ja, bei bedecktem Himmerl und/oder Regen beist es besser... Muss trotzdem nicht unbedingt sein, kann ja auch bei schönem Wetter Fische geben


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1 , @ weberei

Im Norden haben wir 3 oder 4 Feiertage weniger , .........späte Rache des Papstes an Martin Luther!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

komm, jetz is aber gut, nicht den zweitschönsten trööt zerlabern. ich freu mich immer über eigenbau-fische, aber in letzter zeit nur noch kochrezepte....


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

..............gab' heute wieder nur Kleinzeugs#q!

Ein Barsch von ca. 20 cm auf einen meiner "DinnerBell"-Blinker und einen Hecht-Schniepel von noch nicht 'mal 50cm#q !

Letzterer WOLLTE gefangen werden , .........er knallte dicht am Ufer erst auf'nen "DinnerBell" , der aber just in dem Moment an einem Stein hängen blieb und das Hechtlein sofort wieder abdrehte .

Na ja ,....... Köderwechsel auf einen meiner drei "Maggot"-Wobbler(siehe dazu  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS8ACgB8bqc ) und nach drei Wurf hing er , ........hatte ihn mir bei der ersten Attacke allerdings größer vorgestellt .

Das war die Premiere dieses Wobbler-Modells , habe die Drei aus obigem Video zwar schon die ganze Saison in'ner Ködertasche , habe mich aber erst heute dazu entschließen können , einen 'mal etwas intensiver zu fischen , .......die laufen auch tiefer , wie ich zuerst gedacht hatte ,........ schätze , so knapp 3 Meter|kopfkrat !

Beide Fischlein durften sich natürlich nach'm Fototermin wieder verabschieden !

Ach so , gleich beim 2. Wurf des Tages heute morgen , hing mein "Pikie"-Wobbler(siehe weiter oben , mit 36er Barsch) im ca. 2,5 Meter tiefen Uferbereich bombenbest , ........ich hatte ihn schon abgeschrieben , als ich mit starkem Zug die Schnur kappen mußte , ........aber oh Wunder:m , ....durch die "Katapultwirkung" beim Abriß ploppte er an die Oberfläche und ich konnte ihn wieder einfangen , eine Spitze des Bauchdrillings war voll aufgebogen !

........ich will doch für 2011 auch noch'n paar Klone bauen !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den beiden! #6

Dieter der 80. kommt dann aber morgen, oder?


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Petri zu den beiden! #6
> 
> Dieter der 80. kommt dann aber morgen, oder?


 
..............Danke , Hubert:m , ..............Sonntag werde ich wohl noch 'mal los , .......morgen leider in Regierungsangelegenheiten unterwegs!

                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den beiden!

Die Wobbler sehen echt skuril aus, habe ich mir damals schon gedacht, als du sie im Besenstiel Thread gezeigt hattst. Schön, dass der eine gefangen hat! Colle Idee.


----------



## diemai (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



weberei schrieb:


> Petri zu den beiden!
> 
> Die Wobbler sehen echt skuril aus, habe ich mir damals schon gedacht, als du sie im Besenstiel Thread gezeigt hattst. Schön, dass der eine gefangen hat! Colle Idee.


 
.................danke , ........je skuriler , desto bester , .......finden die Fische hoffentlich auch!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute gings mit den Eigenbauspinnern von gestern auf Hecht. Nach ein paar Würfen mit einem, mit roter Folie beklebten Spinner biss der hier.






Kurz darauf blieb der Spinner in der Tiefe hängen und ich wechselte auf einen mit gelber Folie.

Hecht 1auf gelb






Der zweite ein knapp 80. kam dem Spinner etwas unentschlossen hinterher, kurz vor meinen Füssen konnte ich ihn noch zum beißen verleiten. Bei der ersten Flucht schlitzte er jedoch dank zu straff eingestellter Bremse aus. #q

Hecht 3 auf gelb






und der vierte.






Hecht 3 mit 64cm durfte mit.


----------



## Hannes94 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri West1:m
Tolle Hechte, und echt schön gefärbt.

Solche  Massenfänge waren an meinem Hausgewässer letztes Jahr auch noch möglich ... da gingen manchmal c.a 20- 25 maßige Hechte vom Bellyboat an's Band. 
Doch leider ist der See im Winter  fast gekippt .....:c:c:c
und darum ist dementsprechend nur noch wenig Fisch im See#q.


----------



## west1 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Petri West1:m
> Tolle Hechte, und echt schön gefärbt.
> 
> Solche  Massenfänge waren an meinem Hausgewässer letztes Jahr auch noch möglich ... da gingen manchmal c.a 20- 25 maßige Hechte vom Bellyboat an's Band.



Danke Hannes!:m

Von Massenfängen von 20 - 25 Stück kann ich hier nur träumen. 
4 -6 Stück gabs in den letzten Jahren öfters mal in 4 bis 5 Stunden Spinnfischen. In diesem Jahr wars das erste Mal, der ständige hohe Wasserstand machte mir da zu schaffen. Ich kam, wenn ich Zeit hatte einfach nicht an die guten Stellen ran. #c


----------



## weberei (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wow, Petri zu den Hechten.

Lief ja echt wie am Schnürchen, bis auf den Ausschlitzer, schade.
Aber war ja echt ein erfolgreicher Tag und das Basteln hat sich mehr als gelohnt 

Lass dir den Hecht schmecken! Gibts den in der Sahnesauce? Muss auch mal Hecht testen, Barsch und Zander kenne ich ja, Hecht habe ich noch nie gegessen...


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Weberei
ich sehe grade Du bist aus Wuppertal. Mein Bruder wohnt auch da und ich habe ihn schonmal intervievt. Der wußte aber nicht ob man da in der Wupper fischen darf und wenn ja was man da fängt. Ich meine dort einige Forelen gesehen zu haben...
West
Petri zu der schönen Strecke. Zeig mal die Spinner etwas größer


----------



## weberei (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich schreibe dir, Bondex, mal ne PN!

wäre zuviel offtopic 

Du hast west nach einem größeren Bild gefragt. Schau mal in seinem Post mit den Fängen. Da steht oben "(...) Eigenbauspinner von gestern(...)" ganz am anfang. Das von gestern ist bei ihm ein Link mit den Bildern der Spinner


----------



## west1 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



weberei schrieb:


> Wow, Petri zu den Hechten.
> 
> Lass dir den Hecht schmecken! Gibts den in der Sahnesauce? Muss auch mal Hecht testen, Barsch und Zander kenne ich ja, Hecht habe ich noch nie gegessen...



Danke Weber!:m
Hab ihn erst mal gut gekühlt zwischengelagert, es gab gestern erst Barsch. |supergri

Mit Sahne wird er aber zugegebener Zeit zubereitet. 



Bondex schrieb:


> West
> Petri zu der schönen Strecke. Zeig mal die Spinner etwas größer



Danke!:m






Einer der gelben mit grünem Schimmer oben rechts und ein roter unten links haben gefangen. Mit den anderen hab ich noch nicht geangelt.


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

sind das alles Fertigteile? Und wenn ja sind die nicht genauso teuer wie gekaufte? Sehen aber sauber gearbeitet aus. Alle gleich groß auch die Achsen...wie sind die denn gebaut? Bring doch mal eine Bilderserie bitte


----------



## west1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> sind das alles Fertigteile? Und wenn ja sind die nicht genauso teuer wie gekaufte?



Bis auf den Achskörper (Blei) den mach ich selber. 
Die kosten pro Stück liegen unter einem Euro.


----------



## diemai (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

"Petri Heil "#6#6#6 , Hubert , .......das ist ja 'mal Angeln , wie es sein soll , .......ich bin neidisch:m!

Hier in'ner Gegend läuft garnix , .......nicht nur in Hamburger Gewässern(ausser Zander in'ner Elbe) ,........ gestern auf Arbeit , ein Kollege hatte Sonntag Königsangeln auf'm Ratzeburger See , .....von über 30 Booten hatten nur zwei (!!!!) Fisch !

Vielleicht sollte ich auch 'mal Spinner probieren , habe ich lange nicht mehr gefischt !

                Petri Heil#6#6#6 , .......Dieter


----------



## west1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Dieter! :m

Ist auch hier selten dass es mal mehr als ein oder zwei Hechte gibt, besonders in diesem Jahr. Suchen und finden war das ganze Jahr angesagt. 

Beklagen kann ich mich aber nicht es gab meistens einen Fisch und wenns auch nur ein kleiner Barsch war.  

Obs jetzt an den Spinnern lag kann ich nicht sagen, hatte außer noch ein paar Gufis nix anderes dabei. #c
Die Hechte standen jedenfalls nicht wie bisher besonders Tief nur ca. 3 Meter, Wobblertiefe! |supergri


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo, 

beim Testen meines ersten Jerkbaits konnte ich diesen kleinen Hecht fangen. Der Jerkbait läuft doch um einiges besser, als ich gedacht habe...

Gruß Tim


----------



## west1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Da hat sich das bauen ja schon gelohnt! 

Petri zum Heiddyhecht!#6


----------



## weberei (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

haha, der erste Eigenbau und schon ein Fisch! Kein schlechter Schnitt 

 Petri zu Hecht!

wenn das mal kein Grund zum weiterbasteln ist!


----------



## jkc (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi, da hätte ich auch noch einen... 

Grüße JK


----------



## weberei (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Auch dir ein dickes Petri zum Hecht.

Schöner Wobbler! Wie groß ist der? (Sowohl Hecht als auch wobbler)


----------



## jkc (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi, der Wobbler ist ca. 20cm, gaaanz langsam sinkend. Lässt sich quasi über Minuten auf einer Stelle twitchen.

Der Fisch lag wohl so um die 65cm...#c

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Hannes94 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Raubfisch Tim und jck

Was hast du eigentlich für 'ne Folie verwendet ?
Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## jkc (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi, ist "Glitzerfolie" aus einem Bastellladen, im prinzip ähnlich der Folien die Du in Angelläden bekommst, nur da sind sie dann 10 mal teurer...

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

"Petri Heil" den Fängern#6 , .........echt geile "GrandMa"#6 !

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

jo Petri, echt immer wieder unglaublich was so kleine Hechte alles in den Mund nehmen ;-)


----------



## plötze (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

petri an alle erfolgreichen #6

hier mal nen paar meiner fänge auf eigenbauten. da ich meist des nachts unterwegs bin und mein handy kein blitzlicht hat, konnte ich viele zander leider nicht knipsen |kopfkrat


----------



## plötze (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hier noch nen 60+ vom montag


----------



## diemai (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ plötze

Zwar alles keine Riesen(kenn' ich 'was von) , .......ich wäre aber froh , wenn ich selber eine solche Strecke vorweisen könnte , ........sie scheinen deine Wobbler-Kreationen wirklich zu mögen , ......"Petri Heil"#6#6 !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

danke diemai #h

alles keine riesen auf den bildern, da haste recht  gefangen hab ich diese saison allerdings 22 zander -65 auf eigenbauten und einiges mehr an hechten bis an die metergrenze 

ich bin fast ausschließlich allein unterwegs, und meistens auch noch nachts. mit fotographieren lass ich´s dann einfach, die erinnerung daran kann mir ja keiner nehmen :m


----------



## diemai (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



plötze schrieb:


> danke diemai #h
> 
> alles keine riesen auf den bildern, da haste recht  gefangen hab ich diese saison allerdings 22 zander -65 auf eigenbauten und einiges mehr an hechten bis an die metergrenze
> 
> ich bin fast ausschließlich allein unterwegs, und meistens auch noch nachts. mit fotographieren lass ich´s dann einfach, die erinnerung daran kann mir ja keiner nehmen :m


 
Glückspilz , .......seit ca. 2-3 Jahren sind in den Gewässern , die ich frequentiere , meine Fänge rapide zurückgegangen , .........anscheinend in der ganzen Region , so das es wohl kaum 'was mit den Verhältnissen in einzelnen Gewässern zu tun hat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

das ist natürlich mist #t

die durchschnittsgrößen hier lassen zwar auch zu wünschen übrig, dafür gibts aber auch vereinzelt richtige granaten, das beste ist, ich weiß wo die stehen |supergri


----------



## diemai (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



plötze schrieb:


> das ist natürlich mist #t
> 
> die durchschnittsgrößen hier lassen zwar auch zu wünschen übrig, dafür gibts aber auch vereinzelt richtige granaten, das beste ist, ich weiß wo die stehen |supergri


 
.........ja, ich schon wäre echt froh , wenn ich 'mal öfter 'was am Band hätte , ....mit guten Fischen rechne ich schon garnicht mehr(bis auf Barsche über 40 cm) .

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ok, ich schick dir paar schöne hechte vorbei und würde mir hier mehr barsche 40+ an den haken wünschen |supergri:m

nu aber genug OT


----------



## weberei (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Plötze, klasse Strecke!


----------



## west1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den Fischen! #6

Die sind hauptsächlich aus flacheren Gewässern oder?

Hier in den tiefen Baggerseen musste ich sie das ganze Jahr über suchen. 

Am Montag gabs ja ein paar, Dienstag war wieder suchen angesagt. Mit Eigenbauten gabs nix, einen gabs dann gut 5m tiefer wie am Montag auf Gufi.  

Gestern war nix.

Mal schauen obs heute wieder einen gibt. #c


----------



## plötze (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

danke weberei und west 

die fische stammen aus verschiedenen gewässern, mit eigenbauten fische ich max. bis 4m wassertiefe, eher flacher (durchschnittlich 2-2,5m).

west, ist drück dir die daumen für heute #h


----------



## west1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



plötze schrieb:


> west, ist drück dir die daumen für heute #h



Dank dir! :m

Hab zwei Spinner und einen Wobbler abgerissen #q

Zum Trost gabs dann einen Zander von ca. 60cm der kurz vor dem Ufer wieder abhängte. :c

Beklagen kann ich mich aber trotzdem nicht, kurz drauf gabs dann noch ein Zanderle auf Gufi.


----------



## plötze (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

das ist sehr ärgerlich #t

petri zum zetti


----------



## Hannes94 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Plötze #6
 ich habe auch mal wieder etwas zu melden .....
Der hier konnte 'nem Jerk im Barschdesign nicht wiederstehen ....  er hatte c.a 50cm und durfte weiterschwimmen .... obwohl die olle Mistkröte mich gebissen hat |rolleyes.
Ps: ich weiß ich muss zum Friseur ...


----------



## paul hucho (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

nein mann, lass wachsen 



|uhoh:


----------



## Hannes94 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sagt meine Freundinn auch:q:q:q


----------



## paul hucho (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich weiss! kenn sie gut XD








































luuustiich


----------



## weberei (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Ps: ich weiß ich muss zum Friseur ...




Und weniger Drogen nehmen |znaika:
Dein Blick :vik: Da hat wohl einer mal zu kräftig gezogen ##
Spaß 

Petri zum Hecht, weiter so 
Haare sind doch ok. Aber musst du selbst wissen  Off topic


----------



## plötze (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

petri "zottel"hannes


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Yippiee, erster Eigenbau-Fang-Poster 2011

das Eis ist weg und meine neuesten kreationen sollten das schwimmen lernen. erst lange nix, dann weil tief nix ging einfach mal den twitch-wobb durchs wasser gezupft. dann kam der winzling unter dem baum hervorgeschossen. konnte alles beobachten, hab auch nicht angeschlagen, aber er hat sich trotzdem angehängt. beim schnell-foto auf dem nassen laub sollte er keine schaden genommen haben.

die 54er Refo biss auf einen der down-under-tiefläufer, die Diemai mir empfohlen hat :m


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

Sehr schön , .....die Forelle ist ja echt'n Klopper #6! 

Hattest du den Erfolgswobbler schon 'mal gepostet ,..... kann mich nicht entsinnen#c? 

                       Petri Heil#6 , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den Beiden Fängen! Schöne Forelle!

Ein Bild des Erfolgswobblers würde mich auch mal interessieren, kann mich nämlich auch an keins erinnern #c


Ich werde morgen das erste Mal in 2011 und das erste Mal in meinem ersten und somit neuen Verein mein Glück versuchen. Wird wohl ein Schneider, erstmal Gewässer erkunden. Aber hauptsache ich hatte Spaß und war draußen. Melde mich im Erfolgsfall


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ja entlich mal wieder Bilder. Gratulation. Zeig mal eine Nahaufnahme des Köders. Den mit der rosa? Farbe!


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

im Besenstiel ist der rosafarbene verlinkt worden. Haste aber sicher schon gesehen.


----------



## west1 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Gestern gabs den ersten maßigen 2011 auf Eigenbau Spinner

Ca. 65cm hatte er.






Mit Wobblern usw. kommt man zur Zeit vom Ufer nicht an die Hechte ran, sie stehen einfach zu tief.


----------



## weberei (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Cool, Petri dazu 
Schöner Fisch und schöne Spinner.


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hi
jepp schöner Hecht. Ich hoffe er schwimmt wieder ;-)


----------



## west1 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke euch beiden!:m



> Ich hoffe er schwimmt wieder ;-)



Ja, im Moment noch in Sahne 


Und was macht deine schöne Rebo


----------



## weberei (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Bondex:
astreine Forelle, sehr schön!
Darf man fragen wie ihre Maße waren? Und was der Erfolgsköder war?

@west:
lass dir den Hecht schmecken!
Scheint ja, als ob du echt auf diese Sahnesauce schwörst. Mal sehen, wann ich mal wieder was fange. Werde es dann vielleicht auch mal testen.


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1 , @ Bondex 

"Petri Heil" euch beiden , sehr schöne Fische#6!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

In Sahne? Bei uns ist Schonzeit.
Achja, das Bild


----------



## Alex.k (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Eine gelungene erste Vorstellung im Wasser, drei Bisse und ein Fisch. Leider den kleinen verloren, aber ist ja schnell nachzubauen- ca. 5 min.

Edit: Ein Hecht von etwa 60cm eingestiegen, schön den kleinen inhaliert.


----------



## stefano89 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Was genau soll denn das sein?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn das sein?
> Gruß Steffen


 

..................die Frage finde ich berechtigt:m!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Alex.k (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sieht`s nicht nach einem Fisch aus?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich finde es hat irgendwie Ähnlichkeit mit nem Gummigbärchen|kopfkrat

Gruß Fabi


----------



## west1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn das sein?
> Gruß Steffen



Denke es handelt sich hier um ein Fischel das aus so einer Art Schaumstoff geschnitten wurde.

Habe vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Video von einem Bekannten bekommen, in dem zeigte ein Russe ein paar solcher Sachen und wie mit dem Zeugs geangelt wird.
War ganz interessant das Video anzugucken auch wenn ich kein einziges Word verstanden habe.


----------



## Downbeat (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sieht aus wie ein Harzgetränktes Tempotaschentuch oder sowas, oder vielleicht i-was auf Basis dieser Alufolienwobbler-Idee.


----------



## stefano89 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich finde eigentlich, dass es aussieht, wie unbehandeltes Balsaholz oder ähnliches Material, das über mehrere Stunden durchs Wasser gezogen wurde und dadurch aufgequollen ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da viel Aktion kommt, stells mir eher wie einen Stein vor, den man durchs Wasser zieht. Bei mir am Tümpel würde sowas sicherlich nicht fangen...


----------



## Downbeat (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Eine Idee ist mir noch gekommen, es sieht ein bisschen aus wie mit dem Feuerzeug zusammengeschmorte Folie z.B. von einer Zigarettenpackung.


----------



## Bondex (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ja also wirklich interessant was das für ein Köder ist. Vielleicht kannst Du etwas mehr darüber erzählen? Ist es beweglich oder starr? Was für ein Laufverhalten hat es?
Ich tippe auf ein Schaumstoffischchen. Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Alex.k (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@west1 Du hast recht! Nur das Material was die Russen in dem Video verwenden darf in Dtl. nicht verwendet bzw. verkauft werden. Sie benutzen ein Schaumstoff ähnlichen Stoff, dieser saugt etwas Wasser auf. Die Fische sehen einem DropShot Köder ähnlich. Habe mir selber solche Schaumstofffische mal gekauft bzw. mitbringen lassen, die sind auch fängig(Zander). 

Zu meinem:
Hat große gläserne Augen und besteht komplett aus Verpackungsmaterial. Dieses Material wird zugeschnitten und danach mit einem Feuerzeug in Form gebracht. Es erfordert etwas Übung, wird mit Händen zu recht geformt. Der Bau dauerte in etwa 5 Minuten wie schon geschrieben.

Man könnte diesen noch weiter modifizieren. Man nimmt einen älteren Gummifisch, schneidet ihm den Schwanz ab und behandelt diesen mit Feuerzeug an der richtige Stelle.  Der Fisch würde einem Raubfisch etwas lebendiger und naturgetreur erscheinen.

Laufverhalten ist im ZickZack, wie ein kleiner Wobbler. Ich hätte es selber nicht gedacht.

Stoff: Polyätherschaum


----------



## Downbeat (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sehr interessante Idee Alex!#6

Kannste eventuell mal ein paar Fotos oder ein Video machen, ich würds gern mal ausprobieren.


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Alex.k

............endlich des Rätsels Lösung:m , ........vielen Dank#6 !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Eine gelungene erste Vorstellung im Wasser, drei Bisse und ein Fisch. Leider den kleinen verloren, aber ist ja schnell nachzubauen- ca. 5 min.
> 
> Edit: Ein Hecht von etwa 60cm eingestiegen, schön den kleinen inhaliert.



Hallo Alex,

Dein Köder interessiert mich sehr.

Vor drei Wochen habe ich - einfach so - probiert, ob es möglich wäre einen Wobbler aus Schaumstoff herzustellen.
Ich habe es mit geschlossenzelligem Schaumstoff probiert, den ich auch für Posen verwende.
Wie auf Bild zu sehen ist geht es, habe aber nicht weiter gemacht.

Dein Beitrag animiert mich weiter zu machen.
Könntest Du noch ein Bild bringen, bei dem man den Kopf genauer sehen kann z.B. wie die Schaufel aussieht?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## DavidsFishin (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Beim dritten Wurf!
5m eingejerkt und peng|bigeyes


----------



## DavidsFishin (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

#6 .......


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ DavidsFishin

............Ein richtig schönes Dickerchen , .......Petri #6!

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Toller Hecht, toller Jerk. Ein schönes Paar  Petri!


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag animiert mich weiter zu machen.
> Könntest Du noch ein Bild bringen, bei dem man den Kopf genauer sehen kann z.B. wie die Schaufel aussieht?
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor



Theodor das ist ein einfacher Eri Jigkopf.


David schöner Jerk und schöner Hecht!#6#6#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor das ist ein einfacher Eri Jigkopf.




Danke, ich konnte mir auf dem Bild nicht richtig vorstellen was es ist.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

und wieder einer auf einen ganz besonderen Wobb. Künstlerisch wertvoll gestaltet von meinem Jüngsten.
Schönes Schauspiel im klaren Winterwasser in ca 1,50 m Tiefe. Angeschossen, kurz abgestoppt und dann quer drübergebissen.

Leider wurde das Kunstwerk 5 Würfe später dem Seegott geopfert.


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

.............das ist aber schade#q , ........da ist dein Kleiner aber bestimmt traurig:c , ................oder mußt du ihm jetzt gleich 'n paar neue Rohlinge zum Verzieren machen ?

Na ja , .......auf jeden Fall ein herzliches "Petri Heil"#6 , ..........ich hätte im klaren Wasser jedenfalls nicht mit so'was Buntem geangelt(jedenfalls nicht von Anfang an , .....nur wenn auf gedecktere Farben Bisse ausbleiben würden) !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl
> 
> .............das ist aber schade#q , ........da ist dein Kleiner aber bestimmt traurig:c , ................oder mußt du ihm jetzt gleich 'n paar neue Rohlinge zum Verzieren machen ?
> 
> ...




ich 3 stunden lang auch nicht:q hab  zuvor nur mit brauen gufis und naturdeko kaufwobbs gefischt.
und dann dacht ich ....


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

.................jajaja , ......beim Hecht sind solche bunten Dinger IMMER für'ne Überraschung gut , ........ich denke , die Biester fühlen sich dadurch genervt , ....oder so#c|supergri ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Mordskerl:
Petri zum HEcht und bedank dich mal ganz lieb bei deinem kleinen 
Den Wobbler wollte er aber auch unbedingt haben |bigeyes Voll reingehauen!


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ja geil! Da sieht man mal wieder daß die Bemalung wirklich nicht so ernst genommen werden darf. Die Fische nehmen Köder in die komischten Farben! Gratulatin Dir und Deinem Lüdden


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Habe mir für die Barschangelei mal einige Gedanken gemacht und es wurde belohnt.

 Kostenlos *Bilder & Dateien hochladen* mit www.Bilder-Hochladen.net - Einfach & Schnell 







 Kostenlos *Bilder & Dateien hochladen* mit www.Bilder-Hochladen.net - Einfach & Schnell 21%


----------



## weberei (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil!

Sehen sehr hübsch aus die Fliegen!
Ist mit Sicherheit eine Kunst für sich, sowas zu binden?!


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Die Natur beobachten und sie imitieren. Wenn dann noch der Erfolg da ist. #6


----------



## west1 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute meine letzten 20 Eigenbau Wobbler am Bach testen, konnte jedoch nur einen testen.

Nach zwei untermaßigen und den dreien hier packte ich mein Zeugs wieder zusammen.












Es bissen alle auf den Wobb oben links.


----------



## weberei (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wow, da hat sich das Bauen ja mehr als gelohnt!
Schöner Wobbler und tolle fische. Petri Heil.


----------



## diemai (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

Hubert , Hubert , ........beim Bauen der Schnellste und beim Fangen auch#6#6 !

Super#6!

                         Petri Heil #6, .....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke euch beiden! :m

Denk mal bis zum Ende der Hechtschonzeit werde ich die restlichen Wobbs an den Bächen auch noch getestet haben, glaub aber kaum dass nochmal so ein Ergebnis dabei raus kommt. |supergri


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Klassefisch!#6


----------



## west1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Klassefisch!#6



Stimmt! #6
Forellen dieser Größe bringt der Bach jährlich, wir hatten aber auch schon größere.


----------



## Hannes94 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri 
und dann noch auf den Pinken 
Wie groß war der große denn ?


----------



## west1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Petri
> und dann noch auf den Pinken
> Wie groß war der große denn ?



55cm, alle drei zusammen 1,17m:q


----------



## west1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hab noch eine, genau 40cm auf Eigenbau natürlich.


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri!

Du hast es gut - bei uns ist bis Mai jeglicher Kunstködereinsatz auf Raubfisch untersagt...

Gruß


----------



## west1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Du hast es gut - bei uns ist bis Mai jeglicher Kunstködereinsatz auf Raubfisch untersagt...
> 
> Gruß



Danke!
Kunstköder sind hier während der Hechtschonzeit an einigen Gewässern auch verboten, sind aber Vereinsregeln!
Ich könnte an einigen Gewässer mit Kukös auf Barsch oder Zander angeln, lass es aber dem Hecht zuliebe sein.


----------



## weberei (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil, west!

Hier ist sogar bis 1.6. jeglicher Kunstköder verboten, zumindest im Verein. Sonst gibt es kein generelles KuKö Verbot in NRW.


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ein fettes Petri auch von mir!! 
Du hast´s echt gut. Ich war am WE an unserem Bach mal ausgiebig unterwegs. Keinen Fisch gesehen, keinen Biß gehabt und das könnte ich sicher noch wochenlang so weiterführen. Der Bach ist leer!!! Und an den besatz vom Verein glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr. Das geht hier schon seit über 6 Jahren so. Da gibt´s nichts mehr zu holen. Nichtmal kleinere Fische :-(


----------



## ProBass99 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöne Forellen


----------



## Hannes94 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex
..traurige sache, da fragt man sich echt manchmal wofür man so viel Jahresbeitrag bezahlt. Bei einigen Tümpeln bei mir schaut es genau so aus


----------



## diemai (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Bondex
> ..traurige sache, da fragt man sich echt manchmal wofür man so viel Jahresbeitrag bezahlt. Bei einigen Tümpeln bei mir schaut es genau so aus


 
Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen , das alle Fische auf einmal weg sein sollen , .......habe allerdings die letzten Jahre auch immer schlechter gefangen !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Männer!:m



Bondex schrieb:


> Du hast´s echt gut. Ich war am WE an unserem Bach mal ausgiebig unterwegs. Keinen Fisch gesehen, keinen Biß gehabt und das könnte ich sicher noch wochenlang so weiterführen. Der Bach ist leer!!!


Ja wir haben ein paar schöne Gewässer hier.
So einen Bach in dem keine Fische gesehen werden haben wir hier auch, und trotzdem sind schöne Forellen drin. Der ist ab 1.4. offen.

Hier noch eine vom Montag, hatte aber nur 34cm.


----------



## diemai (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

.................ich bin neidisch , Hubert:q:m !

Hier dauert's noch gut 5 Wochen bis zum Wobbler werfen:q!

                             Petri Heil , .......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kukö (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Hubert zum Fisch. 
Noch ein ganz klein wenig mehr als einen Monat, dann geht es hier auch wieder los,endlich. 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## weberei (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu der schönen Forelle. Wieder auf den rosa Wobbler, der fängt ja echt gut #6


----------



## west1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Männer!:m

Dieter und Wolfgang, von mir aus könnte morgen schon der 1 Mai sein, ich kanns auch noch kaum erwarten. 

Weber der Wobbler ist gut, bin mal gespannt ob ihn die Barsche auch zum fressen gern haben.


----------



## Kukö (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi Männers, heut war ich zum Spinnen draussen und hab die Wobbler und Jerks die ich mit Hubert getauscht hab getestet und der ist dabei rausgekommen

70 cm aber ein schlankes Kerlchen









ein Labsus ist mir auch noch passiert,einer von Huberts Jerks hat ein etwas grösseres Exemplar von Esox einfach mit genommen, der Umstand war dabei etwas eigenartig den der Safty Snap war offen und der Jerk im Drill einfach runtergerutscht. Wahrscheinlich heissen die Safty Snaps weil sie für die Fische die sichere Freiheit sind#q#q

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zum Hecht Wolfgang! #6
Da bin ich aber froh das die Teile funktionieren, da ich sie ja wegen der Schonzeit nicht im See testen konnte! 
Schade um den verloren gegangenen, hoffentlich wird ihn der Hecht wieder los.

Einer deiner Salmo Nachbauten hat übrigens am Sonntag auch einen guten 70er Hecht gefangen. Leider hat er als ich die Kamera aus der Tasche holen wollte und etwas abgelenkt war, vor meinen Füßen zum Sprung angesetzt und den Jerk abgeschüttelt. #c
Als Entschädigung gabs aber noch 2 untermaßige auf Bananenwobbler.


----------



## diemai (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

"Petri Heil" euch beiden:m , .......ich selber hatte am 1. Mai nur ein Mini-Hechtlein von ca. 40 cm auf meinen "DinnerBell"-Blinker , ........kann nur besser werden !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri an euch  bei mir hat es leider nicht so gut geklappt am 1ten Mai... ich hatte leider nur einen Aussteiger und einen komplettabriss in dem Busch wo auch meine Wettbewerbsköder verschwunden sind :/...

Ps: solche schönen Jerks würde ich auch gerne tauschen


----------



## west1 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Männer und ein Petri an euch von mir zurück! :m



Hannes94 schrieb:


> und einen komplettabriss in dem Busch wo auch meine Wettbewerbsköder verschwunden sind :/...


Warum wirfst du eigentlich immer wieder in den selben Busch!?|kopfkrat  



> Ps: solche schönen Jerks würde ich auch gerne tauschen


Hannes übers tauschen können wir im nächsten Winter nochmal sprechen. :g


----------



## Hannes94 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

[/QUOTE]Warum wirfst du eigentlich immer wieder in den selben Busch!?|kopfkrat  [/QUOTE]
  Tjaa... das ist meine  Lieblingsstelle, weil da eigentlich immer einer zu holen ist...... Und wie sagt man immer so schön"No risk no fun!"

[/QUOTE]Hannes übers tauschen können wir im nächsten Winter nochmal sprechen. :g[/QUOTE]
  Na dieses Angebot nehme ich gerne an, da freue ich mich schon drauf :m

Übrigens war ich gegen 5 Uhr auch noch kurz für eine halbe Stunde am Wasser, und das auch mit Erfolg. Innerhalb von 30 Minuten 2 Hechte und 2 Aussteiger, wovon einer 1m+ war .... und alle auf einen Jerk dein ich kurz über den Seerosen geführt habe |supergri.... ein 72er durfte sogar mit, um in heißem Fett weiter zu schwimmen  Damit die ollen C&R Freaks nichts sagen können |kopfkrat|uhoh:http://img197.*ih.us/img197/8919/foto0124a.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## diemai (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Hannes94

..................auch dir ein herzliches "Petri Heil" zum Saisonauftakt#6:m !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke  Diemai, wünsche ich dir auch .....und ich hoffe für dich das dieses Jahr besser wird als das alte


----------



## diemai (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Danke Diemai, wünsche ich dir auch .....und ich hoffe für dich das dieses Jahr besser wird als das alte


 
Vielen Dank , .....ich bin recht zuversichtlich , ....meine Frau und ich haben schon'n paar Karpfen und große Karauschen gezogen , ........sogar 'nen 85er Hecht außen am Kiemendeckel gehakt und am 0,23er Vorfach gelandet(er hat sich wohl auf den Futterkorb an der Bibberspitzen-Rute meiner Frau gestürzt , als sie diesen eingeholt hat) , .....im Vergleich zu 2009 und 2010 ist das schon 'n super Auftakt .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Jungs für die Petris und natürlich auch von mir eines zurück.


gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Kukö (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

So heut hat es noch mal gerappelt auf Eigenbau Slider, der kleine auf nen silbernen und der grössere auf nen goldfarbenen












gruss Wolfgang


----------



## weberei (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den ganzen Fängen aus den letzten Tagen!

Scheint ja super zu laufen nach der Schonzeit... Weiterhin Petri Heil!


----------



## west1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kukö schrieb:


> So heut hat es noch mal gerappelt auf Eigenbau Slider, der kleine auf nen silbernen und der grössere auf nen goldfarbenen
> 
> gruss Wolfgang



Wolfgang, Petri zu den beiden! #6

Hab mir heute morgen auch ein Stündchen raus geschunden, es gab aber nix.


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

BaFo 54cm auf grobmotorisch, selbstgezimmerten
Miniwob.

....Hauptsache es wobbelt vernüftig :m


----------



## Terraxx (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

haste den wobb nochma in Nahaufnahme? ^^
Aber sehr schöne BaFo


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi Petri Leute, habe auch wieder einen Eigenbau entschneidert, war sogar der einzige Köder, der die letzte Woche mehrere Fische gebracht hat, neben ein paar Hechten war auch ein kleiner Wels dabei.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Biddeschön.....:m











Ist der oberste, knapp zu sehen.

Auf den untersten, rechts (LibellenLarve |kopfkrat)
habe ich neulich einen 84cm Hecht gefangen 

Wie gesagt, Farbe, Form ist nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend...Hauptsache és wobbelt


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi Petri Leute, habe auch wieder einen Eigenbau entschneidert.....
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Petri JK,
den Turus haste aber goil hinbekommen #6


----------



## west1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bobster schrieb:


> BaFo 54cm auf grobmotorisch, selbstgezimmerten
> Miniwob.
> 
> ....Hauptsache es wobbelt vernüftig :m



Petri zur schönen Bafo! #6

Und zu den Hechten von JK natürlich auch! #6


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri an all die glücklichen Fänger :m

Ich kann auch mal wieder zwei Fänge aus der Warnow zeigen.
Beide waren c.a 65cm auf den "Döbel-Jerk", der ist echt der Renner im Moment.
http://img571.*ih.us/img571/1016/foto0126s.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img847.*ih.us/img847/976/foto0129s.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Kukö (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für die Petris


Auch von mir ein Petri für alle Fänger und Bobster


> Wie gesagt, Farbe, Form ist nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend...Hauptsache és wobbelt


 
wer fängt hat Recht!


Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Terraxx (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bobster: schöne Dinger  Farben sind meistens nur für den Angler nur so interessant ^^


----------



## weberei (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Was ist denn hier los?! 
Krass, wieviel ihr alle auf einmal mit den Eigenbauten fangt, freut mich!

Petri Heil euch allen!


----------



## diemai (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ein großes "Petri Heil" an alle Fänger #6#6#6, ........sieht so aus , das es eine gute Saison wird !

Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren jedenfalls keinen 76er Hecht gefangen , .....Samstag auf einem Mecklenburger See konnte ich jedoch auch 'mal wieder zuschlagen , ........er biß auf eine sinkende Teakholz-Version des DAM-Indianerwobblers , dicht am Ufer auf ca. 3 Meter Tiefe , ....das Ufer fällt dort unter Wasser recht steil auf ca. 7,5 m ab .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Glückwunsch Diemai
Wie groß ist die Version?
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Diemai
> Wie groß ist die Version?
> Gruß A.


 
Vielen Dank , ...der ist ca. 12,5cm , wenn ich mich recht entsinne !

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*


 






*AW: Aktuelles vom Tollensesee* 
                                                       Heute war der angekündigte Start auf dem See. Zielgebiet erreicht wude mein Eigenbaujerk montiert. Nach dem 4 Wurf kam 2 Meter vor dem Boot der Hecht aus der Tiefe geschossen und schnapte sich meinen Jerk. Ohne viel Schnur zu nehmen arbeitete er sich an der Oberfläche müde und ich konnt ihn mit einem Nackengriff ins Boot befördern. Gute 65cm und 1,6kg schwer. :m


----------



## Kukö (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri allen Fängern, schön zu sehen was so geht auf Eigenkreationen-das spornt an.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Bondex (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

schöne Fische alle zusammen. 'Bei uns ist der Hecht noch nicht frei und die Forellen nehmen dieses Jahr überhaupt keine Kunstköder. Die fange ich nur mit geschlepptem Bait. Wundersamerweise habe ich damit auch schon 1 Barsch und 2 Hechte dieses Jahr erwischt und natürlich sofort zurückgesetzt. Vielleicht liegt´s an der Laaangsamkeit dieser Angelmethode.


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Jungs!

Der Indianer ist der Hammer!

Grüße JK


----------



## west1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schließe mich an, Petri allen Fängern! :m
Bei mir gabs letztes Wochenende nicht einen Biss. #c


----------



## Kukö (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heut wars mal wieder so weit, die Hechte standen wohl an, es rappelte nus so. Aber der hier war ein Foddo wert. Gefangen auf einen Tauschpopper mit Propeller von Hubert(West1)
Hubert, das Ding geht ab!!! :q#6.






Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hubert, das Ding geht ab!!! :q#6.



Na dann Petri! :m

Wolfgang ich wusste doch das die Dinger was bringen. :q
Bei mir gabs am letzten Wochenende leider nur einen Minihecht und zwei Fehlbisse auf Stickbait. 

Das nächste Wochenende wirds nix mit angeln, ich muss den Fuß hoch legen, bin seit heute Krank geschrieben. :c


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dickes Petri Junx!

Mit Eigenbauten hatte ich bisher leider noch kein Glück, allerdings auch noch nicht viel mir denen gefischt.

Aber leider schon einen Eigenbau verloren  und das auch noch einer von den ersten, genauer gesagt die #3 der Flachläufer der eine soo geniale Aktion hat(te).

Wärs durch nen Hänger passiert, hätt ichs ja noch ok gefunden, aber nix da.... aufm Wasser waren irgendwelche blöden weißen Pollen die sich in meiner ach so dollen u teuren Multifilen verfangen haben und Knubbel bildeten.... welche dann immer durch die Ringe knallten..... wollt eigentlich schon entnervt aufgeben, bis kurz vorher beim Wurf der Wobbler weiterflog - die Schnur aber schlaff hing! Grrrrrrrr |gr:

Und das auch noch bei Windstille und meist schlecht erreichbarem Ufer, so dass ich den abschreiben konnte.... naja, wird wohl nicht der letzte Verlust sein... aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Schnur soo sehr drunter leiden würde.... #c

Möge der glückliche Finder noch viele Esoxe auffe Schuppen legen...

So long
CU #3


----------



## Kukö (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

...autsch,gute Besserung Hubert,schone das Bein und dann wirds auch wieder.(Daumendrück)

Ich hab bis Freitag auch ne Tiefbohrung durchzu stehen,werden lange Tage, aber Samstag gehts wieder ans Wasser und dann folgen hoffendlich wieder Bilder.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Kukö (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Junx!
> 
> Mit Eigenbauten hatte ich bisher leider noch kein Glück, allerdings auch noch nicht viel mir denen gefischt.
> 
> bis kurz vorher beim Wurf der Wobbler weiterflog - die Schnur aber schlaff hing! Grrrrrrrr |gr:


 
Das kommt noch das fangen mit Eigenbauten,für mich immer ne Bestätigung-in dem Fall für Hubert:m

Nen Kukö hatt ich heut auch verloren-Bügel beim Abwurf zugeknallt-peng weg und in die Hauptströmung.Durfte noch sehen wie ein Rapfen ihn eingeschlürft hat,aber ohne Anhieb wird er den wieder los.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kukö schrieb:


> Durfte noch sehen wie ein Rapfen ihn eingeschlürft hat,aber ohne Anhieb wird er den wieder los.



Das wird er wohl, aber eigentlich doch cool das der Rapfen den überhaupt genommen hat, obwohl der Köder nicht mit gefühlten 150 km/h an der Oberfläche entlang gerauscht ist....


----------



## Kukö (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Das wird er wohl, aber eigentlich doch cool das der Rapfen den überhaupt genommen hat, obwohl der Köder nicht mit gefühlten 150 km/h an der Oberfläche entlang gerauscht ist....


 
Das denken viele das dies so sein muss, weit daneben,die richtig dicken so ab 70+ holen sich die Nahrung ohne viel Bewegung. Da reicht es den Köder in die Strömung zu werfen und Schnur ablaufen zu lassen bis es knallt-funzt fast immer.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## diemai (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ KuKö

..........."Petri Heil" zu dem "Propeller-Hecht":m , ........bei mir funzen solche Dinger anscheinend garnicht !

Konnte die letzten Tage auch nur 'ne kleine Bachforelle in'nem mir noch recht unbekanntem Vereinsteich überlisten , .........war schon voll verzweifelt , da ich mehr und mehr zu der Ansicht kam , das da keine Hechte drin'n sein können ,..... traf aber gestern 'nen anderen Spinnangler dort , der mir sagte , das der Teich gut besetzt sei , ....sie wollen eben einfach nur nicht !

Na ja , ....morgen wieder probieren , habe diese Woche Urlaub !

@ west1

Wünsche dir gute Besserung , Hubert:m#6 , .......keine gute Zeit für so'n temporäres Handicap !

                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kukö schrieb:


> ...autsch,gute Besserung Hubert,schone das Bein und dann wirds auch wieder.(Daumendrück)





diemai schrieb:


> Wünsche dir gute Besserung , Hubert:m#6 , .......keine gute Zeit für so'n temporäres Handicap !



Danke Männer!:m

Dann geht mal schön angeln und fangt was für mich mit. 
Da die letzten beiden Wochenenden hier eh nicht viel ging, rede ich mir jetzt einfach mal ein, dass das nächste Wochenende nicht besser wird. |kopfkrat 

Dieter wünsche dir eine schöne und Fischreiche Urlaubswoche! #6


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kukö schrieb:


> Das denken viele das dies so sein muss, weit daneben,die richtig dicken so ab 70+ holen sich die Nahrung ohne viel Bewegung. Da reicht es den Köder in die Strömung zu werfen und Schnur ablaufen zu lassen bis es knallt-funzt fast immer.
> 
> Gruss Wolfgang



Das ist ja mal höchst interessant, habe selber noch keinen gefangen und von Kollegen eigentlich das bestätigt bekommen, was man immer so liest.... nach dem Motto: "Wollte den Blinker nur am Einholende von der Steinpackung gaaanz schnell wegdrillen - da hats geknallt..."

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kukö (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Männer!:m
> 
> Dann geht mal schön angeln und fangt was für mich mit.
> 
> Dieter wünsche dir eine schöne und Fischreiche Urlaubswoche! #6


 
Werd mir Mühe geben Hubert, wie gross soll er denn sein?

Dieter da schliess ich mich Hubert an, viele Fische die Woche!




DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal höchst interessant, habe selber noch keinen gefangen und von Kollegen eigentlich das bestätigt bekommen, was man immer so liest.... nach dem Motto: "Wollte den Blinker nur am Einholende von der Steinpackung gaaanz schnell wegdrillen - da hats geknallt..."
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Hallo Thomas, wir haben das durch Zufall mal mitbekommen, den Köder(in dem Fall 128er Bonie) zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer gefeuert und einfach treiben lassen(Fktniert aber nur mit Oberflächenköder). Als er dann mitten in der Hauptströmung einen Bogen zu unserem Ufer hin beschreibend näher kam sind immer die(richtig) Grossen drauf geknallt. Beim Einkurbeln waren maximal die 60ziger+ zu bekommen. Vorrausgesetzt nat. das sie da sind. Auch die Döbel,die grösseren sind so leichter im Flachwasser zu überlisten. Einfach mal probieren. Das weglassen vom Stahl und vorschalten einer klaren 40ziger Mono(ca.1m) vor dem Geflecht erhöht die Chancen.


----------



## Frosch38 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute der zweite Versuch. Angelgebiet erreicht und zwischen den anderen Booten ein Platz gesucht, dann flogen die Eigenbaujerk's auch schon ins Wasser. Nach einigen Würfen der erste Fischkontackt der von den Maßen zu klein war und wieder schwimmt. :m


----------



## weberei (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu euren Fängen!

Gute Besserung Hubert, das wird schon  Lieber jetzt "nur" eine Woche schonen und wirklich nix machen, als bald länger nicht angeln zu können, weil du jetzt nicht streng genug mit dir selbst warst 

Diemai, viel Spaß und Erfolg in deiner Urlaubswoche! Den Posts hier im Thread und allgemein im Board nach zufolge geht ja derzeit echt die Post ab. Ich habe noch exakt 14 Tage zu warten, dann ist es auch hier soweit und ich kann endlich im Vereinsgewässer wieder KuKö fischen 

Aber vielleicht kann ich hier bald trotzdem schon vorher was posten. Ich habe dem Vater eines Kumpels 2 Eigenbauten mitgegeben, die er auf seinem Schwedenurlaub testen wollte. Er kam heute zurück und ich werde morgen erfahren, wie es war. Ich hoffe, die Köder sind gut durchlöchert :m


----------



## diemai (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Wünsche , .......aber soweit war es echt mau bisjetzt(bis auf 'ne kleine BaFo) , ........war immer an'nem Vereinsteich , ...da haben die Hechte wohl Maulsperre , ...aber meine Frau hat wenigstens 'n paar Schleien gefangen .

Morgen werde ich endlich 'mal zu meinem "Hausgewässer" , der "Dove-Elbe" in Hamburg , .......vielleicht geht da ja 'was , ...zumindest Barsche müßten doch wohl 'drin sein #c?

@ Frosch38

..............es funzt ja, ......."Petri Heil" #6!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kukö schrieb:


> Werd mir Mühe geben Hubert, wie gross soll er denn sein?



Wolfgang die Größe ist egal, Hauptsache es gibt was.  



weberei schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Hubert, das wird schon  Lieber jetzt "nur" eine Woche schonen und wirklich nix machen, als bald länger nicht angeln zu können, weil du jetzt nicht streng genug mit dir selbst warst



Danke Patrick! :m
So ganz ohne was zu tun halte ich es nicht lange aus, hab noch ein paar Rohlinge hier rum liegen die kann ich auch mit hochgelegtem Fuß fertig machen. 

@ Frosch38
Petri zum Hecht.#6


----------



## Ralle307 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petrie zu euren fängen.........Hab von meinen auch schon ein paar getestet. Konnte feststellen das die genauso gut fangen wie die teuren gekauften von Piketime, Rapala und Strike Pro....nämlich nichts.......|uhoh:

Die Hechte bei uns wollen einfach nicht beißen......!


----------



## weberei (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



weberei schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann ich hier bald trotzdem schon vorher was posten. Ich habe dem Vater eines Kumpels 2 Eigenbauten mitgegeben, die er auf seinem Schwedenurlaub testen wollte. Er kam heute zurück und ich werde morgen erfahren, wie es war. Ich hoffe, die Köder sind gut durchlöchert :m



Um kurz darauf zurück zu kommen:
Der Vater meines Kumpels hat wohl nichts oder nichts nennenswertes auf meine Köder gefangen (er konnte mir das nicht genau sagen. Entweder er weiß es nicht mehr, oder hat garnicht richtig nachgefragt).
Schade, aber vielleicht stehen die Hechte unserer Gegend mehr drauf


----------



## Kukö (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi Weberei, Deine Köder werden schon in Ordnung sein,der kann nur nicht angeln!:q


----------



## weberei (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

:q
Nene, er bzw er und seine Mitangler können schon angeln. Es gab immerhin nen 120cm Hecht |bigeyes
Ach, die Hechte mochten meine Köder einfach nicht, was ja nicht heißt, dass es in meinen Hausgewässern nicht besser klappt.


----------



## west1 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



weberei schrieb:


> Ach, die Hechte mochten meine Köder einfach nicht,



Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort beißen Hechte auf alles was du ihnen vorwirfst. 


Also ich glaub nicht dass deine Köder nicht fangen, du musst nur an sie glauben, mit ihnen fischen und nicht aufgeben! #6


----------



## diemai (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort beißen Hechte auf alles was du ihnen vorwirfst.
> 
> 
> Also ich glaub nicht dass deine Köder nicht fangen, du musst nur an sie glauben, mit ihnen fischen und nicht aufgeben! #6


 
.................das sehe ich genauso#6 !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für den Zuspruch.
Ich mache mir auch echt keine Sorgen, dass es sich um unfängige Köder handelt.
Wie sagt Diemai's Signatur doch: Jeder Köder wird zu seiner Zeit fangen.


----------



## DrSeltsam (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Yippeee! Endlich hat sich auch mal ein Hecht an einen meiner Köder verbissen. 

Auf den Barsch mit den verkehrten Schuppen - zwar nur ein 40er und leider das Handy nicht dabei |uhoh:, aber immerhin ein Anfang.

Nun muss nur noch mal dessen Urgroßmutter anbeißen...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bei mir hat's heute auch gefunzt , ....leider auch nur 'n lütter , aber wohl gerade maßig(ist mir nach'm fotografieren vom Haken gefallen) , ........später stupste noch ein ca. 65er-70er einen ähnlichen Eigenbau-Jerk in anderer Farbe nur an , ....der kleinere hier hat das Teil aber voll genommen !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Na dann mal Petri euch beiden! #6

Nachdem mir am Freitag der Doc sagte dass ich wieder voll bewegungsfähig bin  war ich gestern- und heute morgen auch  ein paar Stündchen unterwegs.
Gestern hab ich nur Spinner getestet, dabei gabs einen kleinen Nachläufer im flachen und zwei Bisse in ca. 6 Meter Tiefe.

Heute gabs auf Spinner einen guten 50er der mit musste 






und einen mit etwas über 60cm.


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Na dann mal Petri euch beiden! #6
> 
> Nachdem mit am Freitag der Doc sagte dass ich wieder voll bewegungsfähig bin  war ich gestern- und heute morgen auch ein paar Stündchen unterwegs.
> Gestern hab ich nur Spinner getestet, dabei gabs einen kleinen Nachläufer im flachen und zwei Bisse in ca. 6 Meter Tiefe.
> ...


 
.............."Petri Heil" , Hubert , ........schön , das du wieder fit bist#6 , .........ich sollte glaub'ich auch 'mal wieder öfter Spinner 'ranhängen !

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kukö (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Thomas , Dieter und  Hubert Petri für die Fänge#6

Schön Hubert daß das Bein wieder in Ordnung ist !

Bei mir hat es auch ein wenig gerappelt,ein kleines Trostpflaster mit einem Illex Nachbau.





Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Männer! :m

Wolfgang für dich dann auch noch ein Petri! #6

Dieter es ist bestimmt nicht schlecht ab und zu mal einen Spinner durchs Gewässer zu ziehen, im schlimmsten Fall bringt so ein Teil einen Fisch mit. |supergri


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Männer! :m
> 
> Wolfgang für dich dann auch noch ein Petri! #6
> 
> Dieter es ist bestimmt nicht schlecht ab und zu mal einen Spinner durchs Gewässer zu ziehen, im schlimmsten Fall bringt so ein Teil einen Fisch mit. |supergri


 


...............habe zu meiner Anfangszeit fast nur mit Spinnern geangelt , .......habe wohl noch Aberdutzende von Eigenbauten liegen , ...........aber heutzutage....#c#c#c|bigeyes !?!

Meine Frau angelt da immernoch ganz gerne mit , ........vom Boot aus mit einem alten Vibrax Gr.6 mit vorgeschaltetem Eigenbau-Bleikopf , ........das Teil hat weder Farbe noch Chrom mehr , hat schon Dutzende Fische gefangen und tut es immer noch , .........mußte auch schon etliche Male mit'm Köderretter vom Grund befreit werden !

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> .......aber heutzutage....



....wo man hunderte andere Köder mehr hat fällt die Wahl einen Spinner an die Schnur zubinden immer schwerer. :q


----------



## Josef87 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier und komme vom Bodensee.

Sehr interessanter Thread und schöne Fänge auf lauter spannende Selbstbauten!

Habe letztens mich auch mal mit Köderbauen versucht und ein Maikäferimitat gebaut. Hat sich auch gleich beim erstenmal auf Döbel und Barsch als recht fängig erwiesen.












Beste Grüße,
Josef


----------



## weberei (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sehr cool, Petri Heil euch allen!

Mittwoch ist hier Feiertag, endlich Schonzeit/KuKö-Verbotszeit Ende :k:z
Gibt auch mehr als genug auszuprobieren, egal ob Eigenbau oder Ladenanschaffung...


----------



## west1 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Josef schöne Fische, Petri! #6

Deine Eigenbauten kannst du ja hier mal zeigen. 



weberei schrieb:


> Sehr cool, Petri Heil euch allen!
> 
> Mittwoch ist hier Feiertag, endlich Schonzeit/KuKö-Verbotszeit Ende :k:z
> Gibt auch mehr als genug auszuprobieren, egal ob Eigenbau oder Ladenanschaffung...


Danke! :m
Nächstes Wochenende bist du dann dran.

Hier ist am Donnerstag Feiertag, am Freitag ist frei und Samstag und Sonntag sowieso, heißt, wenns klappt 4 Tage je ein paar Stündchen angeln.|supergri


----------



## Josef87 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke West,

Werd ich mal machen!


----------



## weberei (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@west:

Ja, hier ist auch ab morgen langes Wochenende. Werde versuchen, so oft wie möglich los zu gehen. Hoffe da erbarmt sich was zum Anbiss |supergri


----------



## west1 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> Hoffe da erbarmt sich was zum Anbiss |supergri



Na sicher geht da was! #a


----------



## Kukö (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Josef zu den Fischen.#6


Männers für die freien Tage wünsch ich viel Erfolg bei der Pirsch,ich wünsch euch viele (und grosse ) Fische ans Band.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kukö schrieb:


> Petri Josef zu den Fischen.#6
> 
> 
> Männers für die freien Tage wünsch ich viel Erfolg bei der Pirsch,ich wünsch euch viele (und grosse ) Fische ans Band.
> ...


 

Meine Frau schleppt mich bestimmt wieder zum überlaufenden Vereinsteich , ........da wird's bestimmt kein'n Platz zum Spinnfischen mehr geben(ein Mecklenburger See wäre mir wesentlich lieber) , ........aber trotzdem vielen Dank !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kukö schrieb:


> Petri Josef zu den Fischen.#6
> 
> 
> Männers für die freien Tage wünsch ich viel Erfolg bei der Pirsch,ich wünsch euch viele (und grosse ) Fische ans Band.
> ...



Sind zwar schon zwei Tage rum.

Danke Wolfgang, wünsche ich euch ebenfalls!


----------



## diemai (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

.......hier läuft's garnicht , ........sogar Karpfen und Schleien haben Maulsperre , Vatertag nur 'nen Nachläufer-Hecht , .....fahre heute lieber meine Tochter besuchen !

............Montag werden sie bestimmt wieder beißen#q#q#q!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> .......hier läuft's garnicht ,
> 
> 
> ............Montag werden sie bestimmt wieder beißen#q#q#q!
> ...


 
tröste Dich,bei uns geht auch nix, eher "fallen die Brassen im Moment um wie die Fliegen". ...und Montag werden wirs nicht merken#q

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige der nix fängt.
Gestern und heute alles mögliche durchprobiert, nicht mal nen Biss oder einen Nachläufer.#q

Wenigstens gabs am Donnerstag als Trostpflaster einen Biss und den 55er auf Eigenbauspinner.


----------



## diemai (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige der nix fängt.
> Gestern und heute alles mögliche durchprobiert, nicht mal nen Biss oder einen Nachläufer.#q
> 
> Wenigstens gabs am Donnerstag als Trostpflaster einen Biss und den 55er auf Eigenbauspinner.


 
"Petri Heil" , Hubert#6 , .......morgen schleppt meine Frau mich wieder zum Vereinsteich , .......viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht ,.......muß noch 'mal schauen , ob ich nicht noch ein , zwei Jerks im Barschdesign finde , ...auf die Farbe einen hab' ich da mein letztes Hechtlein gefangen .

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kukö (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

schönes Trostpflaster,Petri Hubert!#6


----------



## west1 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Männer!:m

Dieter nimm außer den Jerks mal noch ein paar Spinner mit. #6

Ich werde jetzt auch nochmal einen Versuch starten, kann eigentlich nur noch besser werden, jetzt wo der Wind wieder aus der richtigen Richtung kommt. :q


----------



## diemai (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hallo , Leute , .......

.......der "DinnerBell"-Blinker hat am letzten Samstag in NWM einmal mehr zugeschlagen , nachdem Jerks , Wobbler und Spinner unbeachtet blieben ,........ mit wohl knapp 60cm zwar kein Riese , aber in dem betreffenden Teich fängt man sowieso kaum Hechte , ...und wenn , dann nur absolute Luftpumpen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zum Hecht Dieter,is aber ne straffe "Luftpumpe":q

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## weberei (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sauber, Petri zum Hecht! Besser als nichts ist das alle Male!!!


----------



## west1 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dann schließe ich mich mal an.
Petri zum Hecht Dieter!  #6
Auf dass die Blinker noch mehr Fischen zum fressen läuten.#a


----------



## diemai (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Vielen Dank , Männer , .......das war bestimmt nicht der Letzte auf'n "Dinnerbell" ,....... zumal ihn jetzt auch noch mindestens zwei andere Leute hier fischen #6!

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crwUNwLn-Kk

Bei so'nem Scheißwetter beißt wohl nix anderes , ........nach diesem derben Schauer hat sich heute so'n Selbstmörder-Barsch an meinem Eigenbau-Popper vergriffen , .........an der Feederrute gab's nur noch 'ne gut 30cm Schleie , ........das Wetter muß einfach wieder besser werden#q#c !

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Dieter! #6
Schönes Video, bei sonem Scheißwetter treib mich nix ans Wasser. 

Ich hatte heute und gestern je 2 Barsche auf Eigenbauspinner und gestern noch den hier auf nen 7cm langen Wobbler.


----------



## diemai (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ West1

Sauber , Hubert , .....das hat sich bei dir ja mehr gelohnt , .....Petri Heil#6#6 !

Gestern(Samstag) hat es zwar nicht so doll geschifft , aber dafür stetig , .......unsere Jacken und Schuhe trocknen immer noch im Keller#q !

Heute hatten wir zumindestens 'nen Schirm mit !

Hatte heute gleich morgens 3 Hechbisse auf meine "Frösche"(letztens im "Besenstiel" gepostet) , .......zwei hatten verfehlt und einer nicht gehakt , weil ich wohl zu überrascht für'n Anhieb war , ......der knallte unmittelbar nach dem Einschlag im Wasser darauf , ..........alle in dem Krautfeld im Video bei 00:25 , .......da hatte es noch nur leicht genieselt !

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Dieter!:m

Nasse Klamotten hab ich öfters mal nur nicht beim angeln, da geh ich dem Regen aus den Weg.

Auf Oberflächenköder, Stickbait hatte ich heute auch mal wieder einen Hechtbiss, da ging in letzter Zeit hier garnix, die Hechte stehen einfach zu tief, da kanns nur noch besser werden.


----------



## diemai (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter!:m
> 
> Nasse Klamotten hab ich öfters mal nur nicht beim angeln, da geh ich dem Regen aus den Weg.
> 
> Auf Oberflächenköder, Stickbait hatte ich heute auch mal wieder einen Hechtbiss, da ging in letzter Zeit hier garnix, die Hechte stehen einfach zu tief, da kanns nur noch besser werden.


 
................ja , liegt ja wohl an deinem Draußen-Job , .......ich hingegen bevorzuge Regenwasser auf der Haut und in den Klamotten als immer nur stinkendes Maschinen-Kühlöl !

Aber zuviel des Guten ist auch nicht schön , ...besonders , wenn es den Fischen auf den Magen zu schlagen scheint !

                                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@diemai:
Petri zu deinen Fängen!
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten 

@west:
Auch dir Petri Heil zum Hecht. Bei dir ist wohl echt Firetiger die Farbe der Farben! Sieht man ja wirklich immer wieder.


----------



## Kukö (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den Fischen Hubert geb Dir recht im Moment,wenn man den mal zum Fischen kommt, sieht es alles andere aus als gut aus mit den Hechten(und den anderen Räubern auch).
Irgendwie der Wurm drinn. Für so einen Esox würd ich mir aber auch schon mal ne nasse Jacke einfangen|supergri nur des Feelings des Drilles wegen.

Auch Dir Dieter Petri zum Riesen ich glaub dem waren die Augen grösser als der Magen.

Leider kann ich nichts Berichten von der Angelei und vom Wobbelbauen auch nicht, nur Arbeit, Arbeit  ach ja und Arbeit|rolleyes.
Das beschixxene Wetter tut dazu sein Übriges
Euch noch ne angenehme Woche

von Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> ................ja , liegt ja wohl an deinem Draußen-Job !


Ja daran liegt es, da hab ich schon so einiges abbekommen und nach ein paar Jahrzehnten spürt man es in den Knochen.
Vor zwei Jahren hat es mich beim angeln das letzte mal so richtig erwischt. Ein Gewitter hat mich überrascht und das Auto war gute 5 Km entfernt. 



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> Auch dir Petri Heil zum Hecht. Bei dir ist wohl echt Firetiger die Farbe der Farben! Sieht man ja wirklich immer wieder.



Danke! :m

Firetiger ist schon seit Jahren meine beste Farbe, in letzter Zeit ist aber pink auf dem Vormarsch. Das selbe Muster in pink brachte bisher den größten Hecht (83cm) in diesem Jahr und noch ein paar Barsche dazu.

Danke Wolfgang!  :m
Beklagen kann ich mich nicht in letzter Zeit gabs fast immer was und wenns nur nen Barsch war. Es gab schon schlimmere Zeiten.


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

so, lange her, dass ich hier was posten durfte. aber bisher brachte das jahr nur fische auf kaufköder (2x Heddon, sonst Gummi)

aber dafür jetzt ein ganz besonderer: erst mein 2. Wobblerzander, zugleich der zweite auf Eigenbau. Noch dazu auf einen meiner Lieblinge, aus der Vor-Airbrush-Zeit, mit Sprühdose und Pinsel. Den stark taumelnden Lauf mochte ich schon immer, jetzt mochte ihn endlich auch ein Fisch. Prämiere.
Und mit 64 cm gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

............."Petri Heil " zu deinem Wobbel-Zander#6#6 , .........kommt nicht sooo oft vor , das sie solche Köder nehmen(jedenfalls bei uns) !

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Welcher "Heddon" ?


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Normalerweise würde ich auf "welcher Heddon?" antworten, dass Heddon eine in USA recht verbreitete Wobblermarke ist. Aber bei dir trau ich mir das nicht, wahrscheinlich hast du 6453 Stück in deiner Gallerie und kennst von jedem die exakte Zusammensetzung des Lacks.

Ich bin kein so Gerätefetischist, kenne die Namen nicht,  daher nur so viel:

beides sind Walk-the-Dogs (einen hab ich in USA im Laden gekauft, als ich mal 1/2 Jahr dort war), den anderen hab ich über Bass-Pro bestellt. der kleine hat ca 12 cm (50er Hecht), der große ca 18 cm (74er Hecht).

Wenn du wirklich magst geh ich in die Garage und mach 2 Fotos.


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich auf "welcher Heddon?" antworten, dass Heddon eine in USA recht verbreitete Wobblermarke ist. Aber bei dir trau ich mir das nicht, wahrscheinlich hast du 6453 Stück in deiner Gallerie und kennst von jedem die exakte Zusammensetzung des Lacks.
> 
> Ich bin kein so Gerätefetischist, kenne die Namen nicht, daher nur so viel:
> 
> ...


 

:q:q:q:q

................hört sich für mich nach dem "Zara Spook" und/oder "Zara Super Spook" an , ........diese zigarrenförmigen Dinger , .......die "Uroma" aller Stickbaits !

Sind geile Hechtköder , .........brauche auch keine Fotos:m!

                     "Petri Heil" nochmal , .....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Mordskerl!

Das coolste daran ist doch, dass der Zander auf dein Avatar gebissen hat 

Gruß
DrS

PS: bei mir leider nix neues auf Eigenbauten bisher - nur schöne Barsche um 30cm auf Köfi...


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q
> 
> ................hört sich für mich nach dem "Zara Spook" und/oder "Zara Super Spook" an , ........diese zigarrenförmigen Dinger , .......die "Uroma" aller Stickbaits !
> 
> ...



jetzt musste ich doch nochmal raus...
und natürlich hast du recht: ein Heddon Saltwater Super Spook Jr.

den Großen hab ich irgendwo, ist ein durchsichtiger mit neongelbem Kopf, selbe Form, nur größer

@DrSeltsam: stimmt, das Avatar... wie gesagt, der Wobb gefiel mir schon immer, jetzt hat er endlich gefangen. Ist aber nicht ganz genau der selbe (am Knick der Seitenlinie kann mans erkennen. Obwohl, ist ja die andere Seite sichtbar...), aber am gleichen Tag gebaut und bemalt, gleiches Design


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ein größenwahnsinniger Winzling von grade eben.

Der Wobb ist einer meiner ersten Folienversuche vor 2 Jahren. Mit einer selbstklebenden Hologrammfolie ausm ALDI. Allerdings ist das keine Alufolie, sondern Plastik. Hat zuviel Eigenspannung, lässt sich nicht sauber anlegen. Und Falten rausdrücken geht auch nicht, habe keine weiteren Versuche damit gemacht.

Aber läuft schön, hatte schon 6 Attacken drauf. Lässt sich schön werfen, nur der Bauchdrilling fängt gelegentlich die Tauchschaufel.


----------



## diemai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ein größenwahnsinniger Winzling von grade eben.
> 
> Der Wobb ist einer meiner ersten Folienversuche vor 2 Jahren. Mit einer selbstklebenden Hologrammfolie ausm ALDI. Allerdings ist das keine Alufolie, sondern Plastik. Hat zuviel Eigenspannung, lässt sich nicht sauber anlegen. Und Falten rausdrücken geht auch nicht, habe keine weiteren Versuche damit gemacht.
> 
> Aber läuft schön, hatte schon 6 Attacken drauf. Lässt sich schön werfen, nur der Bauchdrilling fängt gelegentlich die Tauchschaufel.


 


.............Petri Heil #6, .......ganz schön gierig , der Kleine:q!

............mal wieder ein Beweis , das auch nicht 100% perfekt aussehende Köder fangen , .......Hauptsache , die Aktion stimmt !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den fängen in letzter Zeit! #6

Ich hab am Freitag und Samstag Abend ein paar Eigenbau Spinner, mit selbst gegossenen Achskörpern getestet.
Das Ergebnis waren insgesamt 13 Barsche bis ca. 25cm und einen mit 37cm.


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

kannst du die spinner mal en detail fotografieren? oder gibs davon schon bilder im besenstil?

Sind die Blätter ebenfalls selbstgeformt?

13 Barsche ist doch ein wort. petri dazu.


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sind Frenchblätter in Größe 2 und 3 beklebt mit Folie.

8 Barsche inklusiv des 37er auf Größe 2 der Rest ging auf die 3er.


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil zu dem tollen Zander!

Die Barsche sind auch echt schön Hubert! Genau so wie die Spinner 
 Ich hatte die Woche auch weit über40 Barsche aus dem Bodden gezaubert, davon waren auch 4 stück über 40 cm  ... leider ging da nichts auf Eigenbau .


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

Petri Heil , Hubert#6 , .......keine schlechte Strecke:vik: !

Der 37er dürfte wohl dein neuer PB sein , oder#6#6#6:m ?

@ Mordskerl 

..........das gibt hier auch'n Spinner, -und Blinkerbau-Thread , ........falls es dich interressiert ,.........habe jetzt Zeit , .....werde 'mal in'n Keller gehen und'n paar Bilder meiner Spinner machen , ......dann gibt's 'mal wieder 'was zu diskutieren :q !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil Hubert, ne schöne Strecke vom Spass mal ganz abgesehen#6. Grosses Lob für die Spinner#r

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl
> 
> ..........das gibt hier auch'n Spinner, -und Blinkerbau-Thread , ........falls es dich interressiert ,.........habe jetzt Zeit , .....werde 'mal in'n Keller gehen und'n paar Bilder meiner Spinner machen , ......dann gibt's 'mal wieder 'was zu diskutieren :q !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



der ist natürlich aboniert und wird verfolgt, ist doch klar. allerdings bin ich kein großer blinkerfan, die dinger reiß ich mir immer nur ab und fang recht wenig.

außerdem hab ich werkzeugmäßi meine probleme mit der metallbearbeitung. ich sag nur edelstahlblech-wasserstrahlschneiden ...


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Männer!:m

Hannes so nen Bodden hätte ich auch gerne vor der Haustüre.
Früher, so vor 20  25  Jahren wars hier auch mal besser da gabs noch  Fisch genug im dreckigen Rhein.

Dieter mein PB Barsch hatte genau 50cm, ist aber schon ewig her,
gefolgt von einem mit 48cm. Beide gefangen auf Wobbler beim Schleppen an der gleichen Stelle, lagen nur ein paar Jährchen dazwischen. Ein paar 39er und 40er gabs auch noch in den ganzen Jahren.

Wolfgang ja hat Spass gemacht, so ein Ergebnis gabs schon lange nicht mehr mal sehen wie weiter geht.


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Männer!:m
> 
> Hannes so nen Bodden hätte ich auch gerne vor der Haustüre.
> Früher, so vor 20 25 Jahren wars hier auch mal besser da gabs noch Fisch genug im dreckigen Rhein.
> ...


 

....................Oh , ..ich dachte , du hattest 'mal geschrieben , das du bei dir kaum über die 30 hinauskommst , ........hab´ ich eventuell aber auch verwechselt|kopfkrat!

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

erinnert sich noch wer an diesen Welswobb? hab ich vor ca 1 Jahr gepostet. Damals noch als Jerk ohne Tauchschaufel, die hab ich nachgerüstet. jetzt rollt und schlängelt er durchs wasser wie ein echter Wels. Immerhin 20 cm misst das Teil. mein größter Wobb, der es bisher zu Fisch brachte (Jerks ausgenommen).

und in 3 Jahren würde sich diese Nahrungskette rumdrehen.

Gestern hatte ich nen Karpfen am Eigenbauwobbler. Zum ersten Mal ging die Multi rückwärts. er war im Kopfbereich gehakt, ob er den wobb korrekt nahm werd ich nie erfahren, ist leider ausgeschlitzt. zum glück hab ich ihn sehen können (ca 10 pfund), sonst würd ich jetzt noch dem hecht meines lebens nachtrauern.


----------



## diemai (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

"Petri Heil" zu deinem Fang#6#6 , .........und an deinen Wobbler kann ich mich auch noch erinnern !

Habe letztes WE auch zugeschlagen , ....wieder mit einem meiner "DinnerBell"-Blinker , .....hatte vorher erfolglos Spinner und Wobbler probiert .

Leider sieht das Beweisfoto ziemlich pervers aus , möchte ich nicht posten , .......der fette 65er Hecht hatte mir die Fingerkuppe vom Stinkefinger links aufgeschlitzt , so das ich vor lauter Ärger nicht alles perfekt gemacht habe , außerdem habe ich geblutet wie'n Schwein !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil Jungs!

Bei mir gab es heute Nachmittag 5 Hechte auf verschiedene eigenbau Jerkbaits.
Komischer weise sind mir 4 Stück nach der Landung wieder in's Wasser gefallen,  passiert euch das auch immer ? Der eine musste mit, da er sich komplett im Vorfach verheddert hat und sich dabei den einen Drilling in das Auge gerammt hat. Leider giebt's keine Fotos weil ich alleine mit dem Bellyboat unterwegs war.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich hatte gestern ein böses erlebnis: biss auf den avatar-wobbler, anhieb, kurzer ruck, nix. naja, passiert. beim auswerfen stellte ich fest, da hängt was am drilling, vermutlich schuppe des hechtes. aber es war ein auge. ein komplettes. ein gesamter hecht-augapfel. nicht schön. das sind die momente, in denen ich ernsthaft überlege, ob angeln wirklich vertretbar ist. was hätte ich meinen jungs gesagt, die diesmal nicht mitwaren? 
bin dann auch heimgefahren, hatte keine lust mehr. der hecht wirds sicher überleben, schön ist das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## diemai (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern ein böses erlebnis: biss auf den avatar-wobbler, anhieb, kurzer ruck, nix. naja, passiert. beim auswerfen stellte ich fest, da hängt was am drilling, vermutlich schuppe des hechtes. aber es war ein auge. ein komplettes. ein gesamter hecht-augapfel. nicht schön. das sind die momente, in denen ich ernsthaft überlege, ob angeln wirklich vertretbar ist. was hätte ich meinen jungs gesagt, die diesmal nicht mitwaren?
> bin dann auch heimgefahren, hatte keine lust mehr. der hecht wirds sicher überleben, schön ist das trotzdem nicht.


 
Hab' ich auch 'mal gehabt , ....allerdings war's n Barsch , glaub 'ich , ..........habe auch schon 'mal 'nen einäugigen Fisch gefangen , ......war allerdings 'n Weißfisch , wenn ich mich recht entsinne .

Ein alter Kumpel hatte 'mal 'nen komplett augenlosen Karpfen von über 40 cm , .....war wohl aber'n Geburtsfehler , ....trotzdem ist er so groß geworden !

Gottseidank kommen solche Geschichten sehr selten vor , ........mach dir keinen Kopf !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kartoffel (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

HI,
habe eine Frage. Ich möchte ein paar alte Billigwobbler neu anmalen und denen so ein paar weiße Flecken und Augen aufmalen. Könnte ich dafür Tippex nehmen?Ist das wasserfest oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?

Danke


----------



## diemai (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Kartoffel schrieb:


> HI,
> habe eine Frage. Ich möchte ein paar alte Billigwobbler neu anmalen und denen so ein paar weiße Flecken und Augen aufmalen. Könnte ich dafür Tippex nehmen?Ist das wasserfest oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?
> 
> Danke


 
Keine Ahnung , ...hat wohl noch keiner probiert , .......tu's doch einfach 'mal ,..... wenn's hält , ...dann gut ! #c!

Alternativen sind für ca. 1,50 € weiße Modellbaufarbe kaufen oder in Keller , Garage , Dachboden gucken , ob von der letzten Wohnungsrenovierung noch Farbe übrig ist !

..............ansonsten bist du im falschen Thread , ....."Wobbler vom Besenstiel" ist für solche Fragen DER Platz !

                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Das ist natürlich traurig wenn man so etwas am Haken hat... deswegen hab ich meinen Hecht auch erlöst...

 Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich auch mal einen 70er  Hecht mit nur einem Auge gefangen. Und in meinem Aquarium habe ich auch einen Schwielenwels mit nur einem Auge. ... ist unschön aber jeder hat nun mal seine macken. 

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen habe ich vorhin einen kleinen Hecht  mit'm Bellyboat und einem gelben Jerk  gefangen. Auf einen im Barschdesign hatte ich auch noch eine Attacke die ich leider versemmelte. 
Irgendwie Stehen die Lümmel auf Gelb/Schwarz gestreifte Jerk's.


----------



## Kartoffel (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@dimai

Sorry!in das Thema wollte ich eig. auch 

Meinst du nicht das Wandfarbe wasserlöslich ist?Habe hier noch was rumstehen. Werde es morgen mal mit allem ausprobieren

Gruß


----------



## Kartoffel (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

So habs gestern in Wasser eingelegt und Tippex hält. Aber bei einem Biss mit Zähnen geht Tippex ab. Deswegen nehme ich den Stift zum Angeln mit.


 Auf dem Stift steht Umweltgefährlich.Dies gilt aber nicht wenn ich damit auf den Ködermale und es getrocknet ist,oder?Und wenn dann ein bisschen abgeht machts nix.?

Gruß


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hab mal von Hechten gelesen die blind waren und auf toten Köderfisch gefangen wurden. Hatte dieses Jahr auch einen Hecht mit einem Tumor im Mund. 1,02cm und unter 5 Kilo....

hab einen Eigenbau-Wobbler ausprobiert. Lauftiefe 4,7m und extrem starke Aktion. Der flankt wie verrückt. Leider nur nen kleiner Hecht von 67cm. Hab jede Erfahrung über Bort geworfen um ein Foto mit Wobbler im Maul zu machen. Wie es geendet ist seht ihr auf dem letzten Bild#q#q#q

Habe noch andere Prototypen getestet, aber nichts gefangen. Größenteils habe ich nur mit 6 bis 9cm langen Wobblern geangelt und gefangen. Meine gebauten waren mindestens 20#q

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bulettebär

.................soll man da noch "Petri Heil" sagen , Björn #q#c?

Mir ist neulich Ähnliches passiert , ......beim Versuch , den Hecht mir "DinnerBell" zu fotografieren zappelte der Fisch nur 'rum und hat mir 'ne Fingerkuppe aufgeschlitzt#q#q!

.............aber dein Pech ist ja wesentlich schlimmer , ......mußtest du zum Arzt ?

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi Dieter,

das ist mir auch noch am letzten Tag in Schweden passiert....

Habe den guten Knipex-Seitenschneider am Campingplatz gelassen#q. Der Haken ging einmal mittig durch den kleinen Finger. Komisch das der kein Knochen erwischt hat. Musste nur noch den Widerhaken ein Stück durchziehen damit ich ihn abkneifen konnte. Leider mit der billig Lidl-Zange unmöglich. Also musste ich 25 Min Vollgas zum Campingplatz fahren.
Da den Widerhaken abgekniffen, Hakenbogen aus dem Finger gezogen, Blut aus der Wunde gedrückt, desinfiziert und zum Schluss Spraypflaster. Es waren eigentlich keine Schmerzen zu spüren und es ist alles innerhalb von ein paar Tagen verheilt. Zum Glück keine Blutvergiftung!

Grüße nach Hamburg,

Björn


----------



## diemai (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Bulettenbär

..............na , dann ist's ja noch 'mal ganz glimpflich abgegangen , .........hatte mir vor vielen Jahren auch 'mal 'nen Haken auf ähnliche Weise aus'm Oberschenkel operiert , ....ging auch ganz gut , ....hatte damals aber mit Schnaps desinfiziert , .......innerlich und äußerlich!

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Gestern biss beim Schleppen dieser 52er. Und das schon nach den ersten 10 Metern. ^^

Gruß


----------



## diemai (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gestern biss beim Schleppen dieser 52er. Und das schon nach den ersten 10 Metern. ^^
> 
> Gruß


 
............der konnte es nicht abwarten:m , ......."Petri Heil"#6 !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Tja, die jungen wilden 

Petri Dank Dieter!

Gruß


----------



## Bondex (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Björn
Das ist ja fast wie bei Rambo. gottseidank ist mir sowas bisher noch nicht passiert. Ein Kumpel hatte dagegen weniger Glück. Der mußte zum Arzt mit samt dem Effzett-Blinker. Der Köder hängt jetzt mit einem Zwilling an seiner Trophähenwand 

@DrSeltsam
klasse Hecht auf deinen wunderschönen Barschwobbler! Respekt der sieht auch wirklich zum Anbeißen aus!!!


----------



## DrSeltsam (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Vielen Dank Bondex!


----------



## DrSeltsam (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Letzte Woche konnte mein Bruder diesen schönen 40er Barsch beim schleppen überlisten. Gebissen hat er auf einen meiner Rapala ShadRap-Nachbauten.

Grüße
DrS


----------



## diemai (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Letzte Woche konnte mein Bruder diesen schönen 40er Barsch beim schleppen überlisten. Gebissen hat er auf einen meiner Rapala ShadRap-Nachbauten.
> 
> ...


 
..............was für'n feister Bursche , ...."Petri Heil" :m!

Bei mir hat heute seit langen Wochen auch 'mal 'was auf Kukö gebissen , ....allerdings nur Kleinkram , .......die Größeren wollen wohl noch nicht !

Ein ca. 16 cm Bärschlein auf einen "Aussie Style" Tiefläufer im Fluß und eine ca. 45er Luftpumpe auf den altbewährten "DinnerBell" , ......hier anstatt der üblichen 1,5mm Blechstärke aus 1,0mm V2A- Blech , ......der Vereinsteich war nur ungefähr'n Meter tief , da ging's mit der leichteren Version gerade so !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sehr schön, Petri Heil euch beiden!

Der Barsch ist ja echt ein dicker Brummer (@DrSeltsam).

Schade, dass deine schönen Köder nur die kleinen Fische angesprochen haben (@diemai).


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke euch beiden, werde das P.H. weiter geben ^^ und mir (uns) den Brocken geräuchert schmecken lassen.... die letzten waren jedefalls ein Gedicht!

Gruß

Dieter, dir nat. auch ein Petri ... egal wie groß der Fisch ist.... Hauptsache auf Eigenbau


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

so, nach langer Eigenbau-Fangpause hats heut mal wieder geklappt. Zuerst ein Fehlbiss eines kleinen Hechtes auf einen Popper im "Sohnemann-Design", kurz darauf ein vehementer Biss auf einen 8 cm Eigenbau. Leider war die Vehemenz beim Biss nur Angeberei, es waren dann doch nur 55cm.

Dieser Wobb war lange Zeit einer meiner besten, schwebt absolut waagerecht im Wasser und läuft auch schön. Hat aber lange gedauert (3 Jahre) bis er endlich seinen ersten Fisch brachte (ich führe über meine Eigenbauten Buch, lacht nicht!).


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hier noch ein Wobbbild aus meiner Wobbdatei


----------



## diemai (19. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

"Petri Heil" zu deinem Erfolg#6 , .........mit dem Buchführen über deine Eigenbauten ,........ wie habe ich mir das vorzustellen ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Eigentlich ganz primitiv:
eine Powerpoint-Datei mit Maßen, verwendetes Material, Laufeigenschaften, manche leg ich auch auf die Feinwaage und schreib das exakte Gewicht dazu..

Dazu Infos über Baudatum und erzielte Fänge.


----------



## diemai (20. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz primitiv:
> eine Powerpoint-Datei mit Maßen, verwendetes Material, Laufeigenschaften, manche leg ich auch auf die Feinwaage und schreib das exakte Gewicht dazu..
> 
> Dazu Infos über Baudatum und erzielte Fänge.


 
..........interessant , ......sicherlich auch mit Bauskizzen , oder ?

Ich selber schnitze z. Zt. nur noch "freihändig" , ....kein'n Bock auf Massenproduktion der gleichenen Modelle(was sich aber durchaus auch als Fehler erweisen könnte|bigeyes#c) .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

nööö, auf Skizzen und Schablonen hab ich keine Lust. Viele Körper säg ich zu Hause nur grob aus, säge den Schlitz rein und nehm dann Messer und Schleifpapier mit zum Welsansitz oder auf den Fussballplatz wenn ich meinen Jungs zusehe (natürlich nur in der Halbzeit und während sie unter der Dusche trödeln!).
Auch das Blei steck ich nach gutdünken rein.
Wenn mal einer besonders gut wurde wieg ich ihn ab und notiere das, aber wo das Blei versteckt ist weiß ich dann oft schon nicht mehr.

Ich hab da mal so einen Spruch gelesen, "each lure catches on is day", da halt ich mich dran. Warum sollen 2 absolut identisch sein :q:q:q


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal so einen Spruch gelesen, "each lure catches on is day", da halt ich mich dran. Warum sollen 2 absolut identisch sein :q:q:q



Du hättest nur abschreiben müssen von diemai und der Spruch wäre ohne Fehler!:m

|wavey:Nimms mir nicht übel, es ist Spass!:vik:

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Du hättest nur abschreiben müssen von diemai und der Spruch wäre ohne Fehler!:m
> 
> |wavey:Nimms mir nicht übel, es ist Spass!:vik:
> 
> ...




ich glaub, diemai weiss schon, dass ich ihn zitiere. War nur zu faul um den exakten Wortlaut zu finden. und das fehlende "t" ist nur ein tippfehler.

und wo wir schon am oberlehrern sind: es muss heissen

"Each Lure Will Catch On Its Day" (Charlie Bettell) 
OHNE das Apostrof oder Apostroph oder wie auch immer man das jetzt schreibt, jedenfalls das " ' ". Denn es hat ja nichts mit "it is" zu tun, sondern ist Possesivpronomen.
Ende der Klugsch...erei, nimms mir nicht übel.


----------



## diemai (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

:q:q:q:q:q:m !!!!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hallo , Bastler-Gemeinde , 

..............mein erster Urlaubstag heute , ......der einzige Fischkontakt des Tages|bigeyes , .......ein schöner Hamburger Barsch(38cm) nahm eine meiner Tieftauch-Kreationen vom letzten Jahr an einem meiner persönliche Gewässer-Hotspots , ...das Teil läuft schätzungsweise 4,5m bis 5,0m tief .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Diemai!
Da fängt der Urlaub ja gut an, so kann es weitergehen #6 Ein 38er Barsch ist schon ordentlich. Viel Erfolg an den weiteren Urlaubstagen!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri diemai und noch nen schönen Urlaub mit viel Fisch


----------



## west1 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dieter Petri zum schönen Barsch und weiterhin einen Fischreichen Urlaub! #6

So nen 38er hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder! Ich war die letzten Wochen hauptsächlich mit Spinnern hinter den Barschen her, es gab etliche bis ca. 30cm und auch ein paar Hechte.


----------



## weberei (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Auch an dich ein dickes Petri, Hubert!


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

..............vielen Dank , Leute , .........aber Hubert hat ja wie immer die besseren Karten|supergri:m , ........PETRI HEIL , Hubert#6#6#6!

...........heute wieder abgeschneidert !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Männer!:m



diemai schrieb:


> ..............vielen Dank , Leute , .........aber Hubert hat ja wie immer die besseren Karten|supergri:m , ........PETRI HEIL , Hubert#6#6#6!
> 
> ...........heute wieder abgeschneidert !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Dieter, würde ich so nicht sagen das waren ein paar mühsam gefangene Fische von ein paar Wochenenden.

Bei mir gibts auch genügend Schneidertage! #c :q


----------



## diemai (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

...........habe heute im Vereinsteich einen total unerwarteten Fang gemacht , ........wollte mit'm Eigenbau-"Heiddy" im Barsch-Design eigentlich auf Hecht probieren , ........als der Biß kam, dachte ich auch immer noch an einen kleinen Hecht , aber als der Fisch das erste Mal hochkam , war ich absolut überrascht :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3VZlQWIhbE

Hier nochmal ein Detailbild :

                                       Gruß , diemai#h

PS :

Ja , Hubert , .......man muß sich ganz schön abrackern:m !


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Gratulation Dieter!

Schöner Fang! Aber den Stress mit Angel, Kescher und Kamera würde ich mir nicht antun wollen#6 Hut ab!

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Gratulation Dieter!
> 
> Schöner Fang! Aber den Stress mit Angel, Kescher und Kamera würde ich mir nicht antun wollen#6 Hut ab!
> 
> ...


 

Vielen Dank , Björn , ........habe mir das von einem Schweriner Angler auf "YouTube" abgeschaut(Webname "dreesha80") , aber es fehlt mir eindeutig an dessen Professionalität , egal ob in puncto Kameraführung oder auch bei der Anzahl der zu filmenden Fische , ........im Sommer ist's bei mir ja auch schon 'mal schiefgegangen :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBfk0QHbvIU

(war übrigens auch 'n Eigenbau-Wobbler eines australischen Bastlers)

Am Besten wäre natürlich so'ne "Helmkamera" oder so , will aber nix extra ausgeben , .........habe auf "YouTube" so'ne Eigenbauten gesehen , wo man sich die Stativ-Schraube , an der dann die Kamera befestigt wird , am Schirm einer Basecap befestigt hat , ........aber wie die Kamera genau auf's Motiv justieren , das Display sieht man dann ja nicht|kopfkrat#c ?

Und woher so'ne Schraube nehmen ,...... bei uns im Fotoladen gibt' sowas nicht , und ich will ja nicht 'n ganzes Stativ kaufen|bigeyes:q!

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ganz dickes petri, diemai, so ein zander auf Jerk fängt man auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## weberei (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wow, diemai!
Petri zu dem schönen Zander! Wie groß war der denn? Der sieht echt stattlich aus. 

Naja, ein Stativ kann man sich auch günstig beschaffen. Es muss ja nicht so ein riesiges sein, sondern es gibt auch ganz kleine für nen 5er... Es kommt ja letztlich auf die Schraube an und nicht auf das Stativ selbst.
Solche Kameras gibt es aber auch recht günstig, ich schicke dir mal einen Link per PN.

Petri nochmal, ein toller Fang!


----------



## diemai (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Vielen Dank , ihr beiden , .......werde gleich noch 'mal losziehen , vielleicht klappt's ja noch mit'm Hecht ?

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> Ja , Hubert , .......man muß sich ganz schön abrackern:m !



Dieter da hat sich das abrackern aber gelohnt. :q

Petri zum schönen Zander! #6#6#6


----------



## diemai (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

Ja , Hubert , ......heut' war aber wieder nix|gr:!

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

.........und wenn , dann beißen immer nur die Kleinen#q#q#q !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaZrFkplLFU

...........und das am letzten Urlaubstag:c !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Besser als nix, Dieter! #6

Morgen und Übermorgen kommen ja auch noch, oder gehst da nicht?

Was glaubst du  wieviele male ich schon ohne Fischkontakt nach hause ging. #c


----------



## diemai (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Besser als nix, Dieter! #6
> 
> Morgen und Übermorgen kommen ja auch noch, oder gehst da nicht?
> 
> Was glaubst du wieviele male ich schon ohne Fischkontakt nach hause ging. #c


 
Danke , Hubert , .......morgen fahre ich nach Neumünster , meine Tochter besuchen , ......aber am Sonntag werde ich den Hechtlein wieder nachstellen !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zum Hecht, immerhin ein Fisch #6

Hast du das Problem mit der Kamera gelöst (ok, wie man im Video sieht und hört nicht, du musst immer noch die Kamera weglegen, hast sie also in der Hand) bzw. einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



weberei schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht, immerhin ein Fisch #6
> 
> Hast du das Problem mit der Kamera gelöst (ok, wie man im Video sieht und hört nicht, du musst immer noch die Kamera weglegen, hast sie also in der Hand) bzw. einen Lösungsansatz?


 

.............mann , Patrick , ....so schnell ticke ich doch nicht....#c:m!

Vielen Dank aber , ......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Hecht 1995 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Weberei
Kannst du mir den Link auch bitte schicken?


Petri zum kleinen!

Ich wäre froh wenn ich mal einen kleinen fangen würde.

LG lukas


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Hecht 1995

Vielen Dank :m, ....bei dir klappt's bestimmt demnächst auch noch#6 !

Ich war heute wieder am Vereinsteich , ........die Hechte wollten wieder garnicht , .......aber :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUdBwuOazM4


Leider hängt der Blinker jetzt in'nem Baum , ....muß mir unbedingt über'n Winter Neue machen , ......die Blinker in den "heißen" Farben dieser Saison sind schon fast alle zum Teufel !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Dieter!#6


Gestern gabs nicht mal nen Biss, weder auf Wobbler, Spinner oder Gufis.

Heute wollten die Hechte zuerst auch nicht.
Hab bei -2° und Nebel bei Sichtweiten unter 20m verschiedene Wobbler durch Gewässer gezogen,es gab nicht einen Biss, die Kerle standen einfach zu tief.  
Da einige Anglerboote im Nebel unterwegs waren rechnete ich immer wieder mit einem Kapitalen Fang, leider blieb der auch aus.:q

Auf dem Rückweg hab ich dann einen Spinner, Eigenbau mit meiner fängigsten  Hechtfarbe, an die Schnur gebunden und in 7 - 8m Tiefe doch noch zwei Hechte gefangen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Das is doch n anständiger Fisch, Petri dazu!

ich konnte heute meinen ersten Hecht (Hechtlein) auf einen Kaufjerk fangen! Ich hab auch nur 3, die sind so teuer. Aber unter meinen selbstgebauten war irgendwie kein dezenter für das glaslare Wasser mit bei. nur bunte dinger für die algentrübe sommerbrühe. Da hab ich zu nem schwarz-roten King-of-Jerk (Cormoran, den kann ich mir grad noch so leisten) gegriffen. 2 Bisse, 1 Fisch, beide waren so 50er.


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Das is doch n anständiger Fisch, Petri dazu!
> 
> ich konnte heute meinen ersten Hecht (Hechtlein) auf einen Kaufjerk fangen! Ich hab auch nur 3, die sind so teuer. Aber unter meinen selbstgebauten war irgendwie kein dezenter für das glaslare Wasser mit bei. nur bunte dinger für die algentrübe sommerbrühe. Da hab ich zu nem schwarz-roten King-of-Jerk (Cormoran, den kann ich mir grad noch so leisten) gegriffen. 2 Bisse, 1 Fisch, beide waren so 50er.


 

..............denn weißt du ja , was jetzt bastelmäßig anliegt:q !

Unsere Gewässer werden immer klarer , ...ich setze schon seit einiger Zeit auf dezentere Färbungen , ......mein Erfolgsblinker oben war auch dunkel angelassen , nur auf einer Seite mit silberner Schuppenfolie beklebt .

@ west1

Petri Heil , Hubert#6#6 , ......die Hechte wollten hier garnicht , hab' einen auf Sicht angeworfen , ....Pustekuchen !

.............auch nicht auf Schockfarben wie bei dir !

Morgen muß ich wieder arbeiten , Urlaub vorbei:r:c:c:c!

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............denn weißt du ja , was jetzt bastelmäßig anliegt:q !
> 
> 
> erstmal einkaufen. hab beim aufräumen wohl den kanister mit dem epoxy-härter umgeschmissen. und der verbappte deckel war nicht mehr dicht. erst tage später gesehen. eine riesensauerei. und keinen härter mehr.


----------



## west1 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Das is doch n anständiger Fisch, Petri dazu!


Danke! :m Ja war ein schöner.



diemai schrieb:


> Petri Heil , Hubert#6#6 , ......die Hechte wollten hier garnicht , hab' einen auf Sicht angeworfen , ....Pustekuchen !
> 
> .............auch nicht auf Schockfarben wie bei dir !
> 
> ...



Danke Dieter! :m

Von den Hechten die ich bisher auf Sicht angeworfen hab haben die wenigsten gebissen. Bei unentschlossenen Nachläufern siehts schon besser aus, die bekommt man meistens doch noch zum Zupacken so lange sie dich nicht bemerkt haben.


----------



## diemai (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke! :m Ja war ein schöner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

.............meistens sehen sie einen doch , ...ist mir schon'n paarmal passiert , auch bei Zandern !

@ Mordskerl

..........wenn ich das jemals schaffen sollte meine bis jetzt ca. 3 Dutzend Rohlinge anzumalen , brauche ich auch neues Epoxy , das alte Zeugs müßte schon längst flockig sein#c !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Naghul (9. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöne Fische die ihr gefangen habt :m

Eigentlich wollte ich in dieser Rubik nichts posten, weil ich denke das Kunstköder die einigermaßen laufen auch Fisch fangen. Zumindest haben meine Freunde und Bekannte und ich diese Erfahrung gemacht und unzählige Fische beweisen das auch 

Aber ein Bild will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Ich poste das weil dieser Fang etwas besonderes für mich ist. 
Zum Anfang muss ich euch sagen, das ich den Fisch nicht selber gafngen habe (glaube das wäre eine Sensation so ein Fisch in meinen Breitengraden ).
Es ist was besonderes, weil ich für ein Kumpel aus Bayern extra nur für diese Fischart die Wobbler entwickelt und gebaut habe.

Die Entwicklungszeit betrug 9 Monate.

Im Frühjahr/Sommer diesen Jahres ware der Wobbler dank der Hilfe meines Kumpels endlich fertig. Zum Start der Saison und den ersten Tage biss dieser Fisch.

Leider war er alleine und auch schon recht spät, so das leider kein besseres Bild zustande gekommen.

Der Fisch misst 91 cm. Leider kein Riese aber ich denke die richtig großen werden noch folgen


----------



## diemai (9. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Naghul

..........das is'n Huchen , oder ?

Kann dir irgendwie nachfühlen , ........habe 'mal einen meiner Großwobbler verschenkt  , der Beschenkte hat den Wob einem Freund in dessen Spanien-Urlaub mitgegeben und der hat dort einen Wels von über 1,60 m 'drauf gefangen !

............vielleicht passiert mir das an der hiesigen Elbe ja auch irgendwann 'mal , ...wäre aber schon mit 'nem Kleineren zufrieden|supergri:m !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

..........jetzt dürfte es auch hierzulande bald wieder mit den Fängen auf Eigenbau losgehen , ........hier erstmal ein amerikanischer Schwarzbarsch , den mein Freund Vic auf einen MEINER Wobbler dort gefangen hat !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , Gemeinde ,
> 
> ..........jetzt dürfte es auch hierzulande bald wieder mit den Fängen auf Eigenbau losgehen , ........hier erstmal ein amerikanischer Schwarzbarsch , den mein Freund Vic auf einen MEINER Wobbler dort gefangen hat !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ich hoffe doch dass es in 9 Tagen den ersten Fisch der neuen Saison auf Eigenbau gibt, vom angeln mit Wurm hab ich so langsam genug!  :q

Dieter einige deiner Köder sind ja weltweit verteilt und werden hier und da ihre Fische fangen #6  ein paar von meinen höchstens in Frankreich. #c


----------



## Deep Down (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute hat es erstmal auf einen meiner Eigenbaujerks eingeschlagen!

Einmal mit 73cm





und ein weiterer mit 75cm!





:l


----------



## diemai (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

.........ja , Hubert , in einigen Ländern werden meine Kreationen gefischt , .......USA , Australien , Holland , Belgien , Schweden , England und Finnland!

Ein Holländer hatte vor Jahren 'mal 'nen 1,26m Hecht auf einen meiner "Globes" gefangen , ........ein Mitarbeiter der "Angelwoche" fing in Spanien einen Wels von über 1,60m auf einen meiner Wobbels(hat das Fichten-Teil Bauart "PN-Kid" aber leider nicht überstanden , ist gerissen) , .....ein junger Amerikaner aus Arizona hatte vor einigen Jahren seine PB Regenbogenforelle von 58cm auf einen meiner "Creature Spoons" und in Finnland hat eine Clique von Anglern einen meiner Blinker , eine Kopie des ausgelaufenen finnischen "Finnbait Turbo" , wohl vor lauter Begeisterung kurzerhand in "Deutschbait Turbo" umbenannt:q , ...ein Angler dort nannte ihn auf seiner Website als einen seiner fünf produktivsten Köder !

Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub , ...ab 1. Mai werden dann endlich die Feeder-Ruten wegegepackt und(hoffentlich) Hecht und Co. traktiert:q!

@ Deep Down

Ein toller Doppelschlag , ...Petri Heil #6!

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Deep Down
Petri zu den beiden! #6


Dieter es muss schon ein tolles Gefühl sein wenn man Fangmeldungen auf Eigenbauten aus aller Welt erhält oder Kommentare wie z.B. bei Vic's Bass, deutsche Technik schlägt wieder zu, liest! #6 



diemai schrieb:


> Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub , ...



und ich ein haufen Arbeit :c
Na wenigstens hab ich am 1 Mai frei, hoffentlich erbarmt sich ein Hechtchen und lässt sich von mir fangen.

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg in der neuen Saison!


----------



## Deep Down (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für die Petris!

Der kam gestern auf Selbstbau Dekor Karausche! Hatte aber auch nur irgendwas um die 55cm!





Und der kam heute auf die dicke Selbstbaurefo und hatte 74cm!


----------



## west1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Deep #6
Ich glaub ich sollte noch ein paar Jerks für morgen einpacken, oder doch lieber ein paar Guffis |kopfkrat :q
Ach was solls, Wobbs und Spinner müssen reichen und wenns nix gibt gibts halt nix. #c


----------



## diemai (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

Hubert , .......kannst du dich noch an meine dicke Ködertasche aus'm Video vom letzten Jahr erinnern ?

SOLCHE Probleme hab' ich nicht:q:q:q:m!

@ Deep Down

Ein dickes "Petri Heil" zu einen Eigenbau-Hechten , ....super#6 !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für die Petris!

Ich lass das ganze Gedöns von der Stange mittlerweile bereits im Auto oder zuhause!:q

Jerks könnten noch ein bisschen tricky sein, wenn das Gewässer (Badewanne) tief ist und keine flachen Strukturen aufweist! Es könnte dann noch zu kalt sein!


----------



## west1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , .......kannst du dich noch an meine dicke Ködertasche aus'm Video vom letzten Jahr erinnern ?



Ja Dieter kann ich.
Hab auch zwei so volle Taschen, die schleif ich aber meinem Rücken zuliebe nicht mit.
Eine kleinere Tasche mit zwei Boxen, gefüllt mit neuen Wobbs und ner kleinen Box voll Spinner reichen schon für meinen Ischiasnerv. :q

Deeps, ja das Wasser ist noch zu kalt, glaub nicht dass Jerks hier zur Zeit an den bis zu 80m tiefen Badewannen viel bringen. Ich vertrau morgen den Spinnern.:q


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mal sportliche 84cm auf Eigenbaujerk!


----------



## west1 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mal sportliche 84cm auf Eigenbaujerk!



Petri, schönes Bild!#6#6#6

Hier in der Gegend geht noch nicht viel, gestern hatte ich den ersten Biss auf Oberflächenköder und einen auf Wobbel.
Auf tief geführte Spinner gibts ab und zu mal nen Hecht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZrnDaP0htA


----------



## Bondex (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

schöner Hecht nur leider kann man den Köder da nicht drauf sehen oder ist das nach dem releasen?


----------



## diemai (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hier 'mal das "erste Opfer" meiner Bleikopfspinner , an denen ich die Tage gearbeitet habe , ...zur ersehnten Meerforelle hat's leider noch nicht gereicht , ...in den entsprechenden Fließgewässern wollte dieses WE absolut nix beißen !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqEmjMcsb6Q

Fotos der Spinner hier im Forum im Spinnerbau-Thread .

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

respekt was ihr so alles selber baut, bei mir reicht es höchstens zum pepsi blinker.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZU0C-x8xso&feature=related


----------



## diemai (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



eilbek_fishhunter schrieb:


> respekt was ihr so alles selber baut, bei mir reicht es höchstens zum pepsi blinker.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZU0C-x8xso&feature=related


 
Meine ersten Spinnerblätter hab' ich vor über 20 Jahren auch aus den gewölbten Böden von Getränkedosen 'rausgeschnitten ........!

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## flasha (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Auch ganz cool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-5hVkhyDmM&feature=related


----------



## west1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> Hier 'mal das "erste Opfer" meiner Bleikopfspinner , an denen ich die Tage gearbeitet habe , ...zur ersehnten Meerforelle hat's leider noch nicht gereicht



Na dann mal Petri! #6
Dieter die Meerforelle kommt auch noch!

Bei mir gabs vorgestern einen tiefstehenden Hecht auf Homemade Jigspinner.
Gestern standen die Kerle endlich mal auf Wobblertiefe, da gabs nen Hecht und drei gesehene Bisse auf Wobbler der eigentlich für Barsche gedacht war.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmb5ek1L-Ns


----------



## diemai (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

............Petri Heil , Hubert#6 , ......ab und zu beißt ja wenigstens 'mal 'was bei dir , ........bei mir ist's z. Zt. eher mau , ....sogar Brassen gehen kaum an'ner Feeder , .....meine Frau hatte nur'n paar Platte auf Tauwurm .

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Meine Wobbler waren fängig und wie!!

Eine Hechtimmitation, die besonders im Frühjahr größere Hechte verführt. Da Hechte zu den Kannibalen gehören, gehen sie auch auf diesen Hechtwobbler. Dieser Wobbler besitzt einen eher instabilen und schlingernden Lauf. Das ständige zur Seite Kippen hat einen Farbwechsel von hell und dunkel (Bauch/Rücken) zur Folge und ist somit eine gute Signalwirkung.
Dieser Wobbler war für die relativ wenigen Einsätze schon sehr erfolgreich. Auf das größere Modell sind ein 80er und ein 60er gegangen. Im Bild ist der 14 cm Wobbler mit dem 80 cm Hecht zu sehen.

Auch hab ich noch einen weiteren 80er Hecht gefangen mit diesem rot-weißen Wobbler...
_________________________________________
E-Mail: wobblerbau-jw@web.de





Homepage: wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöne Fische#6 , ...schöne Wobbler #6, ......Petri !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hier ein etwas ungewöhnlicher "Fang" von heute morgen auf meinen "DinnerBell"-Blinker , ......warmes Wetter nach einer regnerischen Nacht , .....sogar die Schleien wollten nicht an der Feeder beißen !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwHXthGkdd8

Geiler Drill aber , ...zunächst hatte ich noch von einem sehr großen Hecht geträumt , .......die es allerdings vermutlich in dem Vereinsteich garnicht gibt , .....die Größten düften(noch) so um die 85cm haben , ..........aber meine zweite Vermutung hatte sich dann leider bestätigt .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Total verrückt! 

Der wollte sicherlich nur mal schauen, was da so herum schwimmt. Und schon hing er am Haken! #q Lustig 
Gekämpft hat er jedenfalls nicht schlecht!

So was kommt immer mal vor, dass sich Fische an Ködern vergreifen, die nicht gerade in das Beuteschema passen. So hatte ich z.B. schon eine große Rotauge und eine 30-er Brasse mit einem Spinner gefangen. Manchmal verteidigen die Fische auch nur ihr Revier gegen den vermeintlichen Eindringling. Deshalb habe ich auch schon mit Wobblern, die einen Hecht imitieren und der war auch relativ groß (15 cm) schon kleinere Barsche gefangen.

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## west1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute gabs nen Wels auf Eigenbau Bleikopfspinner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VUqDKUTqog


----------



## diemai (7. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Heute gabs nen Wels auf Eigenbau Bleikopfspinner


 
............Sauber , Hubert #6, ....Petri Heil !

.............da mußtest du schon etwas pumpen , oder ?

Bei mir läuft garnix in den Vereinsteichen , wo meine Frau mich immer hinschleppt , .......wenigstens sie fängst ja Karpfen und Forellen da !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Dieter!:m

Gestern hatte ich nen Hecht in etwa der gleichen Größe auch auf Spinner, der Wels machte schon ein wenig mehr...  

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg806/scaled.php?server=806&filename=hecht6812.jpg&res=landing

Barsche gibts zur Zeit auch genug, hauptsächlich aber nur kleine, ein paar davon bissen auch auf Wobbler.

Dieter setzt mal deine Frau am Weiher ab und fahr mal zur Elbe, da werden ja hin und wieder Räuber zwischen den Buhnen gefangen, wie man so liest.


----------



## diemai (7. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter!:m
> 
> Gestern hatte ich nen Hecht in etwa der gleichen Größe auch auf Spinner, der Wels machte schon ein wenig mehr...
> 
> ...


 
................sollte ich 'mal machen :q, .......obwohl , .....so gerne angle ich da nicht !

Im Oktober hab' ich 4 Wochen frei , .......dann werd' ich 'mal angreifen !

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (8. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Weider habe ich auf dieses Rot-weißen Wobbler zwei 60er Hechte fangen können. Leider konnte ich nur sehr wenig bis fast gar nicht mehr mit Wobbler angeln, weil die Gewässer im Sommer stark verkrautet waren. So musste ich wieder zum Spinner greifen. Aber hier hats dann mal wieder geklappt!

In den 4 Wochen Urlaub haben wir insgesamt 10 schöne Hechte, viele Barsche, darunter auch 2 kapitale Barsche und jede Menge Mini-Hechte gefangen. Ja das mit den Mini-Hechten war echt lustig! Ganze 20 Stück waren es, die wir innerhalb von 3 Stunden an der Angel hatten. Dauernd war man mit dem abhaken und zurücksetzen beschäftigt. An diesem Tag haben wir aber auch noch 5 größere Hechte gefangen! Das war echt irre. Die Hechte haben wie verrückt gebissen, sodass wir dann abends 5 richtig schöne und vor allem fette Hechte vor uns liegen hatten - zwei 60er, ein 70er und zwei 80er (einer davon ist besonders fett!)


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> An diesem Tag haben wir aber auch noch 5 größere Hechte gefangen! Das war echt irre. Die Hechte haben wie verrückt gebissen, sodass wir dann abends 5 richtig schöne und vor allem fette Hechte vor uns liegen hatten - zwei 60er, ein 70er und zwei 80er (einer davon ist besonders fett!)



Perti Heil, hoffentlich hast Du sie auch alle an einem Tag gegessen#h


----------



## Pudel (10. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo zusammen
der Ködertest am WE war Erfolgreich. Wir konnten einige Hechte fangen bis 77 cm. zwei kleine Barsche gingen auch auf den kleinen Fire Tiger!
Bilder folgen! :vik:


----------



## diemai (13. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Auf meine Eigenbauten beißen z. Zt . nur "Luftpumpen" :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HeL3Yz98bA

...........es kann nur besser werden !

        "Petri Heil" allen Fängern , ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Thorsten fing im Atlantik auf einen von mir gebauten Stickbait diesen Barrakuda! :vik:


----------



## reticulatus (29. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi Leute,

auch bei mir gab es diese Woche Fänge auf Eigenbauten, wie ihr unten an den Bildern sehen könnt.

Diese Wobbler sind einem Modell von Rapala nachempfunden, aber etwas abgeändert.

Die Barsche hatten alle zwischen 22-28cm Länge und gaben eine leckere Mahlzeit ab!


----------



## diemai (29. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

Hubert , ......deine Köder schaffen's ja langsam auch um die Welt#6 !

@ reticulatus

..............'n Rapala kann ich da zwar nicht so ganz 'drin entdecken , .....aber Hauptsache ist , das sie gut fangen , ......"Petri Heil" #6!

                                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dieter ganz soweit wie deine Köder kommen meine nicht!


----------



## reticulatus (29. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ......deine Köder schaffen's ja langsam auch um die Welt#6 !
> 
> ...


Hi,

meinte das nur angelehnt an die Farbgebung, denn einer meiner anfänglich als Jungangler benutzten Wobbler war ein Rapala Original Floating in diesem Design (silber-schwarz) in 9cm Länge, er brachte mir viele gute Fische.

Die Form und die Tauchschaufel sehen beim Rapala Original Floating ja um einiges anders aus.


----------



## diemai (30. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

.............alles klar , Männer , ......meine Eigenbau-Hechte scheinen l-a-n-g-s-a-m größer zu werden |kopfkrat!

Hier einer von heute morgen , .....könnte sogar maßig gewesen sein .

Ein bewährter Eigenbau-Blinker , ...meine Version des finnischen "Räsänen" der Firma Kuusamo , ......habe einige davon schon vor Jahren gebaut , ......in Kupfer , Messing und auch Edelstahl , jeweils 1,5mm dick , ......etwas schwerer wie das Original , würd' ich sagen .

.....diese Blinker haben mir schon einige Hechte beschert , leider hab' ich auch schon zwei oder drei dieser Eigenbauten verloren , ....müßte eigentlich 'mal wieder Neue auflegen#c!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkuzHXJk2Gs


                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Dieter! #6



diemai schrieb:


> ......meine Eigenbau-Hechte scheinen l-a-n-g-s-a-m größer zu werden |kopfkrat!



und meine kleiner, :c hier einer vom Samstag, der hat auf einen Eigenbau ASP Spinner gebissen.

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/8587/hecht29912.jpg

Am Sonntag gabs dann einen mit ca. 60cm auf Bleikopfspinner, ich hoffe dass sie noch etwas wachsen, im Herbst.

http://img189.*ih.us/img189/4161/hecht30912.jpg


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

Petri Heil , Hubert , ......da hab' ja nicht nur ich das "Halbstarken-Problem":m!

So'n ASP-Spinner hab' ich mir vorhin gerade in Hamburg-City gekauft , ...da gibt'n Angelladen auf , 50% auf alles !

Hatte allerdings nicht mehr viel Kram da , hab' noch 'n paar "Falkfish Loke"-Blinker mitgenommen und 4 50er-Packungen Mustad-Drillinge für 5 Tacken/Pkg.

Morgen werd ich auch' mal'n anderen Teich austesten , eventuell auch noch zur Elbe , ......weiß noch nicht , ......Hochwasser fällt etwas ungünstig für meine Schlafgewohnheiten:q!

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

103cm auf den selben Spinner wie beim letzten Hecht weiter oben.

http://img51.*ih.us/img51/2072/hecht103cm61012.jpg


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöner Fisch!!!
Jetzt hat doch noch ein kapitaler Hecht gebissen!
Und dann noch auf einen Eigenbauspinner ...echt klasse!
Petri heil.

Gruß wobblerbau-jw


----------



## diemai (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

.................super , Hubert , .....der magische Meter , .....ein dickes "Petri Heil" #6#6#6!

Bei mir hat's heute nicht geklappt , ....der ca.60er , der morgens auf meinen Eigenbau-"Lucky13" geknallt ist , hat leider nicht richtig gehakt , war gleich wieder weg , .......gab' dann nur noch 'ne Forelle auf einen der oben erwähnten "Lokes" .

Weiter so , .....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Dieter! :m
Wir waren an dem Tag zu viert unterwegs und hatten schon ein paar Km hinter uns bis es endlich mal richtig an der Schnur gezogen hatte. :q


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Kaum vom Köderkarusell gefallen schon schnackelte er mit diesem 79er!


----------



## FakeFish (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo,

ganz dickes Petri. :m

Schön dass es noch Angler gibt , die sich die Mühe machen 
beim Uferangel einen ausreichend großen Kescher mitzuführen.

|laola:|laola:

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke fürs Petri!
Ich hab letztes Jahr einen großen Hecht verloren, weil der Kescher zu klein war und ich ihn ausdrillen musste. Da kam was kommen musste.....ausgestiegen! Seit dem Löffeln wir mit diesem Großkescher so schnell als möglich den Fisch aus den Fluten!


----------



## Deep Down (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schon heftig genial, wenn man beim Angeln mal nach unten in die Tacklebox schaut!:q






Auf nen 20cm und 136gr schweren Eigenbau im Rotfederdesign rappelte heute dieser 83er drauf!:vik:











Auf den mittleren fing ich vorher noch nen 68er und der untere schaffte noch nen lütten Hammerstil!

Nebenbei aber noch ne Jerke geschrottet!#q


----------



## diemai (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Deep Down

"Petri Heil" zu deinen Hechten#6#6, ....das mit der Rute ist ja allerdings nicht so schön , ......Kofferaumklappe oder 'raufgetreten#q ?

Bei mir hat's heute auch endlich 'mal mit 'nem ganz Guten geklappt , ........auf dieses Eigenbauwobbler-Modell(Skizze aus Hans Nordin's Buch abkopiert , .....hab' ich 3 oder 4 Stück von) gingen über die Jahre schon einige herbstliche ü80er Hechte , ...leider überschlägt er sich recht oft beim Wurf .

Hier das ganze Elend:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYAEotY5WB8

            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Dieter
Da haste aber mit dem Kescherversuch mehr als Schwein gehabt! Da weiß jeder was dann eigentlich passiert!
Daher fettes Petri zu diesem schönen Hecht auf Eigenbau!

Meine Rute.....ja, dass war die leichtere Jerke und da sollte man sich nicht an der Bremseinstellung des schweren Gerätes orientieren! Vor allem aber sollte man dann nicht mal eben so einfach recht parallel zur Rute die Schnur in die Bremse ziehen!|rolleyes


----------



## diemai (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Dieter
> Da haste aber mit dem Kescherversuch mehr als Schwein gehabt! Da weiß jeder was dann eigentlich passiert!
> Daher fettes Petri zu diesem schönen Hecht auf Eigenbau!
> 
> Meine Rute.....ja, dass war die leichtere Jerke und da sollte man sich nicht an der Bremseinstellung des schweren Gerätes orientieren! Vor allem aber sollte man dann nicht mal eben so einfach recht parallel zur Rute die Schnur in die Bremse ziehen!|rolleyes


 
Normalerweise keschert im Boot meine Frau(oder eben ich , wenn sie 'was am Band hat) , ......da ich aber meine HatCam vergessen hatte , mußte sie filmen#c|supergri .

Hatte wohl echt nur Glück , das beide Haken gut saßen , ....hatte den Fisch dann per Kiemengriff(incl. blutiger Finger)schnell in den Kescher geschoben , .......habe die Szene allerdings auf Befehl meiner besseren Hälfte 'rausschneiden müssen , ...ihre verbalen Ergüsse währenddessen erschienen ihr wohl doch zu unvorteilhaft!

In dem von dir beschriebenen Falle hat die Rute wohl auch nicht viel getaugt , oder , .......ärgerlich ist's allemal , auch wenn "Eigenverschulden" vorliegt !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Da hat also die Zensur zugeschlagen!

Die Rute war ne Calyber jerk! Auf die Blanks lass ich nichts kommen! Den Bock hab ich geschossen!


----------



## Pudel (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo zusammen 
ich hab hier auch mal ein Bild dass man so nicht oft zu sehen bekommt.
Ich war Gestern beim Fischen und hab meine Jerks ausprobiert. Es ging nicht viel konnte nur 3 kleine Hechte bis 65 cm fangen.
Doch einer war der Brüller!!
Ein sehr gieriger fisch muß ich schon sagen.
Er Hat den kleinen Jerk voll genommen und als ich ihn zu mir drillte fragte ich mich noch  warum er das Maul nicht zu macht??? #c
Als ich ihn dann in Händen hielt traute ich meinen Augen nicht aber seht selbst! 
Der Drilling sitztzt nirgens im Maul mein Köder hat seine Bestimmung geändert und  sich als Rachensperre geautet.
Es war gar nicht so einfach den da wieder raus zu holen!!!


----------



## reticulatus (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

|muahah:


----------



## Deep Down (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wozu noch Haken verwenden?|supergri


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöne Fische habt ihr gepostet!#h

Ich möchte nach langem überlegen mal einen traurigen Fall posten. Bei einem wechselhaften Nachmittag auf einem kleinen schwedischen Moorsee ging eigentlich garnichts. Der Tag zuvor war allerdings traumhaft. 10 Fische von anfang 70 bis 105 war alles dabei. Also waren unsere Erwartungen hoch und der Frust groß. Das war der Augenblick zum Experimentieren. Ich hatte noch einen selbstgebauten Spinner mit einer Silhoulette von 25cm mit 2 mit Lametta verzierten Drillingen und 2 7# ColoradoBlades. Da wir auf schon auf dem Rückweg waren hab ich ein 30g Birnenblei mit eingehängt und geschleppt. Das ganze lief ca. bei 3m. Dann kam ein heftiger Bis#6. Den Fisch hab ich direkt versucht an die Oberfläche zu drillen damit er für die Kamera sichtbar wird. Aber anstatt spektakulärer Action war nach 30 Sekunden Schluss. Ich konnte den Fisch an der Oberfläche so einkurbeln#q. Habe den Fisch gekeschert (da er ja eigentlich noch nicht ausgepowert war) und eben den Spinner gelöst. Gelöst war gut, der Spinner kam mir im Kescher entgegen#q Es hatte nur ein Haken des vorderen Drilling gefasst. Durch die Tandemkonstruktion kann sich der Hecht wohl sehr leicht freihebeln. Na ja, jetzt ne große Fotosession wo wir schon den Drill auf Video haben? Nein! Also wieder ab ins Wasser. Der Hecht schwimmt sofort los und taucht ab um in 5 m Entfernung wieder aufzutauchen. Wir haben ihn dann beobachtet und mit dem Boot verfolgt. Nachdem er es nach 5 Minuten nicht geschafft hatte abzutauchen haben wir ihn vom fahrenden Boot aus gekeschert und abgeschlagen. Es hat sich herausgestellt das der dicke Bauch voll Luft war und er deshalb nicht mehr abtauchen konnte. An dieser Stelle war und bin ich ratlos. Gerne hätte ich ihm geholfen.

Das erste Bild zeigt den Hecht kurz vor der 1. Landung. Das andere (und geschmacklose) Bild zeigt den toten Hecht neben dem Spinner. Er war übrigens 95 cm lang.

Ich hoffe das war mein letztes Bild mit totem Fisch!

Gruß


----------



## allegoric (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Naja, was solls.....Wir gehen ja (eigentlich) Angeln, um zu essen *hust*. Wenn der Fisch nun einmal gestorben ist , ist das so. Dann wird er vernünftig verwertet und das Ganze hat seinen Sinn. Solange er nicht irgendwo im Müll oder Dreck landet....

Ich nehme auch selten mehr als 3 Fisch im Jahr mit, aber wenn das Unglück nun passiert, dann ist das so. Was mich nur wundert, der stand ja nicht besonders tief, daher ists komisch. Vielleicht hatte er auch nur nen ordentlichen Pups im Magen vor Schreck |bigeyes

Außerdem finde ich das Foto nicht unappetitlich...wenn ich an manche Supermarktfischtheke denke oder die Zustände, die Fische beim "normalen" Fang erleiden ist das bestimmt weniger tragisch, wenn er so ums Leben kam. Ich denke, da sollte man als Angler auch nicht zu zimperlich sein. Wir essen alle den ganzen Tag irgendwelchen schlecht produzierten Müll und merken's nicht einmal. Ich empfinde gerade den Aspekt des selber Fangens und das Wiederbewusstmachen der Natur am Angeln gerade so faszinierend.


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo.
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr hier gar nix posten durfte (sehr mager, 2 Hechte, 1 Wels, alles auf "Kaufköder") gehts dieses JAhr besser los.
Normalerweise stehe ich an Ostern in Neopren im Bach und zubbele Nymphen durchs Wasser, aber bei 2°C und dem eiskalten Wind hab ich dann doch das Ufer und Wobbler vorgezogen.
Gestern gabs auf kleine Kaufwobbs (ganz billige nonames, nur in strömung zu gebrauchen) einen 50er und einen 30er Döbel, heute dann auf einen Eigenbau eine 38er Bafo.

Da fiel mir wieder mal auf, dass ich mit kleinen wobbs für schnelles wasser echt probleme habe. entweder trudeln sie um die eigene achse oder hängen wie ein strich im wasser.

Den auf dem foto mag (mochte ... jetzt haben ihn die flussgötter als tribut behalten) ich sehr gerne, weil er schon bei langsamstem zug sehr lebhaft ist. eigentlich zu lebhaft für den bach, aber gegen die strömung gefischt brachte er seinen fisch.

diese bauart war mal ein versuch kleine balsakörper zu verwenden ohne die fummelei mit drahtinnenleben und bleifüllung. die tauchschaufel und die Hakenöse ist hier ein einziges Stück Alublech, gleichzeitig die einzige Beschwerung. abgesehen von dem etwas großen wirbel.

jetzt wag ich mich gleich nochmal in den keller um neue strömungstaugliche kleinwobbs zu bauen.


----------



## diemai (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

............Petri Heil , .....schade , das der Wobbel weg ist , .....so'ne Konstruktion hatte ich vor vielen Jahren auch schon gebaut , ...spart bis zu einer bestimmten Ködergröße das Ausbleien .
                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (16. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Mordskerl
Das ist ja auch mal ne interessante Konstruktion! Und Petri zur schönen Forelle!

@all
Mal gleich ein schöner Einstand in die Saison 2013 mit 88cm!


----------



## allegoric (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Geiler Fisch Deep! Dickes Petri.


----------



## Deep Down (19. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Dir!

Heute ging es weiter mit 65 und 77cm!


----------



## Deep Down (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Und nun liegt da der 1Meter2!





So, ab jetzt geh ich Stippen! :q


----------



## west1 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Deep!#6

Bei mir gabs in letzter Zeit nur Bafos und davon die meisten nur auf Wurm, doch gestern gabs mal wieder zwei auf Wobbler.

http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/23/bafo20413.jpg

Bei der zweiten hatte ich Zuschauer und habe deshalb auf Bild verzichtet.


----------



## diemai (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ein dickes "Petri Heil" den Eigenbau-Fängern #6#6#6, ........ich glaube , ...ich muß langsam auch 'mal meinen Köder-Container packen , ..ab 1. Mai ist's auch bei mir soweit .

Mache z. Zt. Wochenendschichten , da hab ' ich dann noch mehr Zeit zum Angeln....!

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

alter falter. meterhecht auf eigenbau, da gehen ja gleich 2 träume in erfüllung. dickes petri dazu.
bei  uns dauerts noch 5 wochen bis hecht. und der forellenbach führt schon wieder hochwasser...


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

*Küchenhecht nimmt Eigenbaujerk volley *


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

so, der erste Juni ist da!
Bin erst nachmittags ans Wasser, wenn die meisten ebenso hechthungrigen Kollegen schon wieder daheim sind.
Und nach 2 Stunden dann endlich nach 1 1/2 jahren mal wieder was anständiges. und sogar auf Eigenbau. Und mal wieder einer meiner grottenhässlichen Erstlingsjerks. Mein bester Wobbler überhaupt. Aber ich kann ihn nicht kopieren. Alle Versuche haben nicht annähernd dieses Tauchverhalten, dieses Flattern beim nach oben schweben. Aber ich will ihn auch nicht aufschneiden.
Mittlerweile ist er zig mal geflickt, nachepoxiert, er fängt immer weiter - eigentlich gehört er in die Ehrenvitrine. Aber wer soll dann sollche Hechte fangen?


----------



## diemai (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> so, der erste Juni ist da!
> Bin erst nachmittags ans Wasser, wenn die meisten ebenso hechthungrigen Kollegen schon wieder daheim sind.
> Und nach 2 Stunden dann endlich nach 1 1/2 jahren mal wieder was anständiges. und sogar auf Eigenbau. Und mal wieder einer meiner grottenhässlichen Erstlingsjerks. Mein bester Wobbler überhaupt. Aber ich kann ihn nicht kopieren. Alle Versuche haben nicht annähernd dieses Tauchverhalten, dieses Flattern beim nach oben schweben. Aber ich will ihn auch nicht aufschneiden.
> Mittlerweile ist er zig mal geflickt, nachepoxiert, er fängt immer weiter - eigentlich gehört er in die Ehrenvitrine. Aber wer soll dann sollche Hechte fangen?


 
Watt für'n fettes Tier , ....ein dickes "Petri Heil" !

Gibt's irgendwo ein Detailfoto deines Erfolgsköders ?

Auch ich konnte während der letzten Wochen einige Eigenbau-Hechte verhaften , ......die beiden größten von 72 cm und 82 cm an der gleichen Stelle und auf den gleichen Eigenbau-Oberflächenköder , allerdings in zeitlichem Abstand von 12 Tagen !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLBuN6uVv1M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65S8nAvATe8

Neben dem Mini-Hecht auf Eigenbau-Bleikopfspinner gab's auch noch 'nen Halbstarken auf eine Eigenbauversion eines bekannten australischen Wobblers , des "Stumpjumpers" :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2IbCuqAJKM

Auf das sie noch etwas größer werden|supergri , .....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

95cm auf Eigenbau-Tailbait vom Wochenende!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Man ist der geil gezeichnet! :m

Sieht fast größer als 95cm aus ... glaub dir aber das du richtig gemessen hast |supergri

richtig schöner Fisch! Petri Heil


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Dir!

Heute kam er hier nach ner Fehlattacke doch noch! 






Nach der Fehlattacke verzögert weiter gejerkt....kam natürlich nicht!
Also erstmal überworfen....nüscht.....dann links lang....nüscht......rechts lang....auch nüscht!
Der muss doch noch da sein? 
Nun nochmal überworfen und den Jerk aber die Oberfläche durchbrechend auf die Fehlattackenstelle geführt. Stopp und durchsacken lassen, ruckruck und rums! 
Year!
Nach schönem Drill mit Hechtsprung lagen die 80cm dann vor mir!


----------



## donak (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich kann endlich meinen ersten Eigenbaukunstködererfolg verbuchen.

Heute habe ich das erstemal ausgiebiger meine Eingenbauten gefischt, an einem sehr zickigen Gewässer.

Für mich sogar mein PB trotz dass ich in der Aufregung vergessen habe ihn zu messen.

Einfach nur genial, soagr leichten Adrenalinschub, da ich ihn natürlich unbedingt landen wollte, der hat echt gut gekämpft, war echt überrumpelt.







Und das ist er, ein flachlaufender Wobbler mit rollender Bewegung und Twisterschwanz.






Jetzt bekommt die Köderbauerei natürlich einen ganz anderen Stellenwert!!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Donak  

Ein dickes "Petri Heil" zu deinem Erfolg auf Eigenbau , .....ein toller Hecht#6#6#6 !

Nun wirst du vom Schnitzen nie wieder loskommen , solange du noch eine Rute schwingen kannst!

Anbei ein Bild , welches ich die Tage aus Finnland bekommen hatte ,.......habe vor Jahren ca. 1 1/2 Dutzend meiner Eigenbau-Blinker gegen finnische Wobbler und Jerks vertauscht , .......ein bestimmtes Modell , eine vergrößerte Version eines finnischen Blinkers namens "Finnbait Turbo"(wurde schon damals nicht mehr hergestellt oder vertrieben) , erfreut sich dort großer Beliebtheit , die Kameraden dort haben es auf "DeutschBait Turbo" umgetauft|supergri, .....zwei dieser meiner Blinker zu sehen auf folgender Liste unter Position 62 und 63 :

http://kalastus.com/keskustelu/arkistot-mainostus-sallittu-arkisto-2006-10-12/m-68-uistinta

............so hier noch das Fangfoto , ...einer von 5 starken Hechten , die innerhalb kurzer Zeit auf meinen Eigenbau gingen !


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ein Traum ist heute in Erfüllung gegangen. Auf einen meiner ersten Eigenbauten. 100 Jahre alte Eiche (aus meiner alten Kellertreppe), 60 g schwer.
Bericht dazu und weitere Bilder sind im Raubfischfangtrööt.

Der bekommt natürlich einen Ehrenplatz an der Wand. Der Jerk, nicht der Hecht.


----------



## Deep Down (21. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Fettes Petri! #6#6#6#6 Den Wackelaugen konnte er nicht widerstehen! 
PB? Ich schau mal im Raubfischfangtröööt!


----------



## donak (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute morgen meinen neuesten Köder mal ausgiebig gefischt und was soll ich sagen, er fängt, zwar nicht den Zielfisch, aber immerhin nicht Schneider.

Habe den Schniepel schonend wieder seinem Element übergeben.






Köderbau ist echt ein tolles Hobby, kann es jedem nur ans Herz legen. :q


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

*Petri Heil euch allen#:*


----------



## donak (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute Nachmittag hat´s wieder geklappt, zwar auch kein Riese aber immerhin hatte ich Fisch.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hier mal ein paar bilder wo meine eigenbauten gefangen haben


----------



## donak (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri, der Köder im mittleren Bild gefällt mir besonders!


----------



## yokari (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi
Hier mal zwei Bilder mit meinem Top Köder zur Zeit.Konnte damit am letzten Wochenende 11 Hechte und 7 Barsche landen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Deep Down (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mal das Ergebnis der letzten Tage.
















71, 70 und 77cm!


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

petri.  

sag mal, was issn das fürn kescher? Der Kopf ist ja bestimmt 80 breit und 110 lang, wenn man den Hecht als Massstab nimmt. Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach nem neuen. Meiner hat jetzt nen neuen Besitzer, da ich ihn hab am Baum stehen lassen ...

Hat aber ein Kunststoffkopf, wenn ich das richtig sehe ?
Ist die T-Länge kofferraumtauglich?

Sorry für Offtopic.


----------



## Deep Down (10. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Der Kescher ist von Savagear in der XL-Ausführung. Da lachen alle drüber, das die Hechte darin so klein aussehen. Den Stil kann man für den Transport durch den Kopf schieben. Der Kopf ist ein Gelenk und der Bügel hat auch noch eines, so dass man den Kescher zusammenklappen kann.
Ich kann ihn wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## diemai (10. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

................hier kannst du die kleinere Version dieses Keschers in Aktion sehen , ......ich denke , mein Nächster wird auch dieser sein , ......aber mein Verschleiß ist ja z. Zt. eher gering(siehe unten) .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY8NhTBD_jc

@ Deep Down

...............ein dickes "Petri Heil" zu deinen Eigenbau-Hechten#6#6#6 , ......bei mir selber läuft's leider garnicht so gut#q.

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dann hatte ich den vor kurzem im Laden in der Hand. War unschlüssig wegen dem Kunststoffgelenk.

Bei meinem lezten (Dream Tackle mit Alu-Druckgusskopf) hab ich das Gelenk irgendwann durch einen Massiven Alublock ersetzt, nachdem mir der kescherkopf mitsamt Waller (5 Kg) beim Senkrecht hochziehen (also nur zug, keine Biegung) davon ist.

Seitdem bin ich da empfindlich.


----------



## diemai (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich den vor kurzem im Laden in der Hand. War unschlüssig wegen dem Kunststoffgelenk.
> 
> Bei meinem lezten (Dream Tackle mit Alu-Druckgusskopf) hab ich das Gelenk irgendwann durch einen Massiven Alublock ersetzt, nachdem mir der kescherkopf mitsamt Waller (5 Kg) beim Senkrecht hochziehen (also nur zug, keine Biegung) davon ist.
> 
> Seitdem bin ich da empfindlich.


 
Ich hab' seit vielen Jahren 'nen Kescher aus Amiland , echt total stabil das Teil , hab' mir damals noch einen optionalen Stiel(dickwandiges 8-Kant-Aluprofil) dazu bestellt , so habe ich einen kurzen Griff für's Boot und einen etwas längeren für's Ufer .

Für Meterhechte zwar etwas klein , geht aber auch noch , ......es gibt solche Kescher aber auch in Muskie-Größe(zu groß für mein kleines Banana-Boot#c:q).

Von der Art her so wie dieser hier , nur ist der Rahmen und Stiel noch etwas massiver , aber eventuelle Unterschiede kann man´auf'm Bild schlecht erkennen :

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Catfish-Net/product/58185/

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für die Petris!

Ich habe meinen Kescher *immer* aufgeklappt dabei!


----------



## diemai (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!
> 
> Ich habe meinen Kescher *immer* aufgeklappt dabei!


 

Ich auch , ....wenn der Fisch erstmal hängt , ist's zu spät zum Fummeln :q!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich auch , ....wenn der Fisch erstmal hängt , ist's zu spät zum Fummeln :q!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Ich klapp meinem erst am wasser auf ....

Mir gehts nur um den kofferraum. meine massive selbstbauloesung war da sehr sperrig.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ist ja nicht viel los hier...

Hab zwar nur ne Satzforelle vorzuweisen, aber es sind halt dankbare probanten für neue Kreationen. Ich hab mir mal ein paar blinker aus kupfer und edelstahl gedengelt. die kupfervariante 12g brachte dann heute dieses tier mit den verkümmerten brustflossen.
die edelstahlblinker laufen auch huebsch, sind aber eher hechtformat.


----------



## diemai (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht viel los hier...
> 
> Hab zwar nur ne Satzforelle vorzuweisen, aber es sind halt dankbare probanten für neue Kreationen. Ich hab mir mal ein paar blinker aus kupfer und edelstahl gedengelt. die kupfervariante 12g brachte dann heute dieses tier mit den verkümmerten brustflossen.
> die edelstahlblinker laufen auch huebsch, sind aber eher hechtformat.


 
 Petri Heil zu deiner Forelle#6 , ...bei uns im Verein ha'm die Biester leider Schonzeit von 15.10. bis 15. 3. , ...konnte im Oktober auch um's Verrecken keine mehr erwischen !

 Gibt's irgendwo Fotos deiner Blinker , ........solche Köder interessieren mich immer sehr?

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Mordskerl!
Petri! Immerhin bekommen wir Fisch zu sehen!

@Diemai
Refos haben bei Euch Schonzeit?


----------



## diemai (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Mordskerl!
> Petri! Immerhin bekommen wir Fisch zu sehen!
> 
> @Diemai
> Refos haben bei Euch Schonzeit?


 
 Versteh' auch nicht warum , ....Besatzschonzeit , ...Kormoranfutter , ....oder was auch immer#c .

 Vielleicht ha'm sie auch einfach nur die Schonzeit der wilden Mefo's , Bafo's und Lachse einfach auf die Satzforellen ausgedehnt ?

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bei uns werden die dicken forellen extra mit dem normalen Besatz dazugepackt. Damit die Angler sich nicht auf die orientierungslosen satzhechte stürzen und die gleich in die pfanne kloppen. Find ich ne gute Maßnahme. Entnahme ist auf 1 fisch beschränkt. und da die meisten mit teig fischen schaffens die hechte bis zur schonzeit.

hier die werke:
die Kupferblinker sind aus einem Heizungsrohr, die Edelstahlvarianten aus einer Auspuffanlage. Lässt sich sch.. bearbeiten. Mit der Flex grob ausgeschnitten, dann kanten verrunden mit dem Tellerschleifer.

Im Gegensatz zu den Wobblern sind die Blinker total unkompliziert. Ich hab einfach drauflosgedengelt, ein paar wölbungen rein, ein bisschen s-schlag, alle laufen.
Die edelstahl sind allerdings keine wurfwunder. Zu dünnes blech, zu windfängig. da lässt sich mit kombimaterial aber was machen


----------



## diemai (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

 ..........sehen ja ganz passabel aus , deine Blinker , ....und fangen tun sie auch#6 !

 Ohne passendes Werkzeug ist es wirklich mühsam , ....ich habe mir extra 'mal im Discounter-Angebot 'ne Tisch-Hebelblechschere gekauft , ...aber bei 2,0mm V2A kapituliert die auch , da muß die Säge 'ran , ...2,0mm V2A is auch das Dickste , was du von Hand noch dengeln kannst , ist aber wirklich mühsam .

 Gottseidank kann ich mir grob vorgesägte oder geschnittene Teile auf'fer Arbeit genau in Form schleifen , an Industrieschleifböcken geht das wesentlich besser und schneller wie mit der Heimwerkerausrüstung .´

 Habe vor , über'n Winter auch 'mal 'n paar neue Blinker zu bauen , Kopien eine "Balzer"-Blinkers , den es nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt , ...Blechstärke wird nur 1,0 mm .

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich hab nur ne handblechschere. für kupfer oder zinkblech super, stahlblech ok, aber dieses Auspuffedelstahl... nur mit der flex.


----------



## mad jax (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bald werde Ich auch ein par Blinker vorstellen die aber nicht nur einmal gefangen haben. Hecht, Rapfen,Zander, Bachforelle usw. eben allrounder.

#g


----------



## Deep Down (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Endlich ist hier mal wieder Schwung drin!#6


----------



## mad jax (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Jop.

z.B. ein Stuck Blech das Ich "MJ Predator 7" gennant habe, 7cm lang und 14g schwer. 
 Seit 2 Jahren in Einsatz ich bin mehr als zu frieden. Einfach allround Blech:
http://*ih.us/a/img841/663/dsc04831mh.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img39/5614/fotografija0045v.jpghttp://*ih.us/a/img23/8764/fqsp.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img838/5951/dsc05027o.jpg
 Aus Messing gefertigt und mit Spezialuberzug auf Sn Basis .

 Weitere folgen :m


----------



## diemai (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ mad jax

 Geile Fische , noch geilere Blinker#6#6#6!

 Wie machst du das mit dem Verzinnen , .....oder ist's 'n Betriebsgeheimnis ?

 Die Oberfläche gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut , läuft aber bestimmt mit der Zeit an , wenn man sie nicht lackiert , oder ?

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## mad jax (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Du hast Recht, ist ein "Betriebsgeheimnis"  Erklaren kann Ich das nicht, ist kompliziert...
 Wird mit der Zeit etwas dunkel vorallem wenn man nicht Angeln geht.  
Die Lösung ist ein Zaponlack (Ich benutze den von CLOU)

..


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



mad jax schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, ist ein "Betriebsgeheimnis"  Erklaren kann Ich das nicht, ist kompliziert...
> Wird mit der Zeit etwas dunkel vorallem wenn man nicht Angeln geht.
> Die Lösung ist ein Zaponlack (Ich benutze den von CLOU)
> 
> ..


 
 ............OK , ...akzeptiert , ......aber dieser Zaponlack , ....hält der wirklich gut auf den polierten Metalloberflächenmeiner Blinker aus Kupfer oder Messing ,(V2A benötigt keinen Schutzlack) , ...und ist dabei auch noch einigermaßen stoßfest ?

 Denke , die guten , alten "EffZetts" sind auch mit so'nem Zeug lackiert ?

 Überlege schon länger , diesen Lack auf meinen Blinkern  'mal auszuprobieren , da ich mir nicht sicher bin , ob mein Epoxylack auf oben genannten Oberflächen gut haftet .

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## mad jax (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hält super(CLOU  andere habe Ich nicht probiert) ! 
 Aber.. nichts ist fur die Ewigkeit ! 

Hier der Unterschied zwischen Sn und Nickel:
http://*ih.us/a/img62/4145/r5gi.jpg

"Sn" für  klares Wasser, 10:1 gegen vernickelte Blinker. Das ist meine Erfahrung.

...


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hübsch. hast du ne presse zum formen? die sind ja nicht handgedengelt. hab auch schon überlegt mir aus nem hydraulikwagenheber eine presse zu bauen für die wölbung.
aber eig angele ich kaum mit blinkern. nur auf waller, aber die 80g blinker bekommt man mit ner handpresse wohl nicht geformt.


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ mad jax

 Danke für die Info , ...wird' dann 'mal beim nächsten Baumarkt-Besuch nach dem Lack Ausschau halten , ......obwohl , ....die meisten meiner Blinker sind aus V2A Blech .

 @ Mordskerl

 Mit 'ner Presse allein ist's ja nicht getan , du brauchst ja auch eine Form , in die du die Blechrohlinge hineindrücken kannst !

 Aus Erfahrung weiß ich , das beim Dengeln von Hand(mit Kugelhammer) bei 2,0mm dickem V2A Schluß ist , bei Kupfer könnte man wohl auch auf 3,0 mm gehen .

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Betreffend des Verzinnens:

Im Auto-Oldtimer-Bereich / Karosseriebau wird oft verzinnt da hochwertiger und wohl haltbarer als eben drüberpinseln, spachteln etc. Vielleicht kann man in solchen Foren spezielle Tipps abgreifen.

Auf der Suche nach ner Airbrush-Gun bei ebay bin ich auch auf Angebote von Sprühpistolen für die Verarbeitung mit Sn gestoßen. Aber das wäre wohl für ein paar Blinker zu aufwendig.

Das war genug Offtopic#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> @ mad jax
> 
> @ Mordskerl
> 
> ...



Ausschneiden geht zur Not mit der Flex und tellerschleifer. Aber genau wie du schreibst ist beim handdengeln bei 1,5 bis 2mm schluss. daher die idee mit der hydraulik.Allerdings müsste die Matritze eben auch aus stahl sein. Giessen aus irgendwas wird wohl nix. Und mit der flex frei hand eine obere und untere matritze zu formen die dann halbwegs aufeinander passen, dass hat schon was künstlerisches.


----------



## mad jax (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Mordskerl
Ich habe mir Werkzeuge zum formen selbst entwickelt und gemacht. Presse oder Hammer geht beides |supergri

@diemai
V2A ist besser aufpolieren als zu lackieren.

Hier die Kombi von Sn und Airbrush
http://*ih.us/a/img199/513/qvic.jpg
Blinker heisst BT 55 , 9g schwer Dekor auch BT |supergri


----------



## west1 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil allen! 

Hab dieses Jahr bisher nur wenige Köder gebaut, hatte wenig Zeit oder keine große Lust dazu ...

Hier mal ein paar Fische von gestern auf Eigenbau Gufi

http://*ih.us/a/img5/3290/cvs0.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img571/1068/4df8.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img802/8499/bwdj.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img5/9065/gdak.jpg 

http://*ih.us/a/img543/2622/34ea.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img853/4637/8u46.jpg


----------



## diemai (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ west1

 Hallo , Hubert , ...lange nix mehr von dir gehört , .......warst wohl immer angeln , wie man sieht:m ?

 Ein dickes "Petri Heil" zu deinen Hechten , ......bei mir läuft's leider mehr als bescheiden , und das schon seit Monaten #q !

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi Dieter! 

Angeln geh ich nur an den Wochenenden, Samstags und Sonntags so je 3-4 Stunden, im Urlaub und im tiefsten Winter auch mal täglich. Dieses Jahr lief es Fischmäßig ganz gut, hatte an einigen Tagen zwischen 4 und 6 Hechten, muss aber dazu sagen dass man die erst mal finden muss und es mitunter einige Km Fußmarsch sind um an solche Plätze zu kommen.
Zu basteln bin ich dieses Jahr nicht groß gekommen, hatte ne menge Arbeit und Stress und war froh wenn ich abends dann meine ruhe hatte. Mal sehen was der Winter bastelmäßig noch so bringt ein paar Ideen hab ich schon im Kopf...:q

Danke fürs Petri! #6
Gruß Hubert


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was der Winter bastelmäßig noch so bringt ein paar Ideen hab ich schon im Kopf...:q


 
 ....................ich bin gespannt , Hubert  , ......ich selber werde mich die Tage seit langem 'mal wieder an's Blinker-Hämmern machen !

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ist zwar kein Riese, aber Eigenbau zählt doppelt.

Die dicklichen Wobbs mit großer Lippe fische ich eig nur im Winter. Im Sommer zupf ich lieber schlanke wobbler. Die Einleierei ist nicht so mein Ding.

Der hier läuft (fast) gerade aus und wobbelt dabei schön. das tun nicht alle meine Cranks.

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Riese, aber Eigenbau zählt doppelt.
> 
> Die dicklichen Wobbs mit großer Lippe fische ich eig nur im Winter. Im Sommer zupf ich lieber schlanke wobbler. Die Einleierei ist nicht so mein Ding.
> 
> ...



 "Petri Heil"  zu deinem Eigenbau-Hecht#6 !

 Wie meinst du das denn mit dem "fast geradeaus laufen" deiner Wobbler , ......ziehen sie beständig zu einer Seite oder kommen sie in einer leichten Wellenlinie, aber dabei immer noch wobbelnd , herein ?

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo diemai.

Naja, er hat schlagseite. er will ständig nach links ziehen. Das habe ich durch entsprechendes biegen der Schnuröse ausgeglichen. Allerdings schwimmt er dann nicht mehr aufrecht sondern legt sich leicht auf die seite, kommt aber in einer geraden linie zur rute.
und er verträgt keine höhere einholgeschwindigkeit. wenn ich ihn schnell einkurbele, zb weil in der nähe was raubt und ich neu werfen will, dann dreht er kreise, kommt also in einer spirale von ca 70 cm druchmesser auf mich zu. eine schraubenbahn.
auch kurze beschleunigungen mag er nicht, er kommt dann hoch und liegt dabei auf der seite.
nur eingeworfen steht er aufrecht und sinkt langsam ab. Das statische Gleichgewicht stimmt also.
Nur die Kräftebilanz ist nicht ausgeglichen.

somit ist er ein reiner kurbelköder, der dann aber schön wobbelt in ca 1,5 m Tiefe

Gruß


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

 OK , .......ich hatte vermutet , das er die bei den Amis so beliebte "Hunting Action" hat , .......das bedeutet , das der Köder zwar in sich wobbelt , aber auch in einer Art schmalen Schlangenlinie hereinkommt , ........solche Aktion ist meistens aber auch von der jeweiligen Einholgeschwindigkeit abhängig .

 Wenn ich richtig geguckt habe , hat der Wobbler die Einhängeöse an der Nasenspitze , und das bei einer recht ausgeprägt nach vorne weisenden , größeren halbrunden Schaufel .

 Wenn ich Wobbler mit einer solchen Ösen/Schaufelkonfiguration baue , wähle ich eine spitze , eher dreieckige Schaufel mit der größten Breite am Übergang zum Körper .

 Auf die spitze Schaufel wirkt durch die kleinere Oberfläche vorne weniger Wasserdruck und man hat dann nicht solche Probleme .

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

danke.
probier ich mal aus.
und wenns nicht klappt ist auch nicht weiter tragisch, der kleine fällt gerade auseinander. Passiert mir immer mit folierten Wobbs. Das Epoxy will nicht dauerhaft auf der Alufolie haften. Irgendwann gibts ein Riss und der Lack blättert ab.

Habt ihr ne Lösung parat? Vorbehandeln? 

Grüße


----------



## nepomuk (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und liebe Grüße an 
Hubert und Diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und liebe Grüße an
> Hubert und Diemai#h



Danke Swen! Die selben Grüße gehen an dich zurück und an alle anderen natürlich auch! #g


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und liebe Grüße an
> Hubert und Diemai#h


 
 .....................Ups , ...zu spät!

 Von mir natürlich auch ......, ein frohes und fischiges neues Jahr euch allen !

 Vielen Dank , Swen :m, .......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

*ein kleiner styrodur wobb der gefangen hat-kleiner esox mit grosser klappe*


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

sehr schön. eigenbau zählt immer doppelt.


----------



## west1 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bafo 53 cm gestern gefangen auf Eigenbau.


----------



## diemai (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sauber , Hubert , ....."Petri Heil " , ......das ist ja schon 'ne Hausnummer #6!

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Toller Fisch.

Dickes Petri dazu.


----------



## west1 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Danke euch beiden! #g

Ja Dieter so was fängt man nicht alle Tage, ich jedenfalls nicht! 

Gruß Hubert


----------



## diemai (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Petri Danke euch beiden! #g
> 
> Ja Dieter so was fängt man nicht alle Tage, ich jedenfalls nicht!
> 
> Gruß Hubert


 
 .................ich erst recht nicht , Hubert #d!

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

So, eigentlich hatte ich ja heute Order bekommen nach dem ende des seligen Windows XP den rechner neu aufzusetzen. Dann sah ich Wests Traumforelle. Und bis auf die paar Treiber und Spiele der Jungs lief die Kiste ja schon wieder ...

Also an den Bach. Und weils bisher dort mit der Fliege dieses Jahr weniger als bescheiden war hab ich die Spinnrute und ein paar Wobbler eingepackt. Und konnte nach 10 Minuten prompt meinen ersten Hecht aus dem hier ca 7m breiten Bach verbuchen. ein 62er auf roten Eigenbau. Ging auch ohne Stahlvorfach gut. Danach hab ich dann eines montiert.
Dann eine Stunde nix, schliesslich eine schöne Forelle, die sich aber im Wurzelstock aushaken konnte. Glücklicherweise hat sie mir meinen 30 Jahre alten Shakespeare Little S gelassen. Ja, Diemai, für den hätte ich mir auch nasse Hosen geholt. Auch bei 10°C Wassertemperatur.

Und während ich zum Abschluss noch überlegte ob ich den mittlerweile drangehängten EB-Wobbler nach dem x-ten Reparaturversuch nicht einfach entsorge, gits doch tatsächlich noch ein Fisch. Ein 40er Döbel hat sich den 9cm Wobbler einverleibt, der fast ohne Eigenleben mit leichter Schlagseite durchs Wasser zieht. 

2 Stunden, 4 Bisse, 2 Fische, bin zufrieden.

50% Anteil an West fürs aus der Stube locken!


----------



## Purist (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Bafo 53 cm gestern gefangen auf Eigenbau.



Toller Fang! Wobei ich mich fast frage wer schöner ist, dein Wobbler oder die Bachforelle. #h


----------



## diemai (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

 ...ist also nix mit Wobbler-Entsorgen , ...der geht noch :q!

 "Petri Heil" zu deinen schönen Fischen , bei uns sind noch knapp zwei Wochen Schonzeit , .......aber aller Ködertaschen sind schon gepackt und Ruten einsatzbereit#6 !

 Stand vorgestern auch vor der Möglichkeit eines Vollbades im noch zu kaltem Wasser , als ich einen "SuperShadRap" in einem überhängenden Ast ca. 5 m über der Wasseroberfläche hängend entdeckt hatte , ......die Äste waren mir zu dünn und zu dicht am Wasser zum hochkraxeln , ...ich hatte Angst:q!

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bei uns ist der Hecht auch noch 6 Wochen zu. Und an den meisten Gewässern gilt Kunstköder- und Raubfischangelverbot. Aber es gibt Ausnahmen, vor allem die kleineren Bäche und Flüsse. 
Deswegen bin ich derzeit lieber am Bach und peitsche Mücken und lass Wobbler schwimmen.

Grüße


----------



## west1 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> 2 Stunden, 4 Bisse, 2 Fische, bin zufrieden.


Petri zu den Fischen! #6



> 50% Anteil an West fürs aus der Stube locken!



Das tut mir jetzt aber echt leid dass ich dich aus der Stube gelockt habe :q  

Mal gucken obs nochmal klappt.

Letztens gabs noch ein paar Fische auf Eigenbau Spinner










[youtube1]VAn2am6PoOY[/youtube1]



Purist schrieb:


> Toller Fang! Wobei ich mich fast frage wer schöner ist, dein Wobbler oder die Bachforelle. #h



Danke! 
Na die Forelle.


----------



## diemai (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

........los , Hubert , ....peitsche ihn an's Wasser!

 N' schönen Bach hast du da !

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## donak (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri den Fängern! Ich darf mich noch bis zum 1.5
 gedulden.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hübscher Bach. Unsere Pachtstrecke liegt leider im Stadtgebiet und ist begradigt. Dort stehen die Forellen hinter EInkaufswägen ...|kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Die Hälfte von dem Bach im Video geht auch durch die Stadt und an ein paar gute Stellen kommt man nicht ran, dafür hab ich aber noch drei weitere Bäche zur Auswahl. 

Alex Danke fürs Petri! #g
 probier mal Spinnen mit Wurm.


----------



## donak (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich hab einen auf Eigenbaujerk gefangen. "Ofenhecht" 68cm


----------



## Deep Down (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri!!!!


----------



## west1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Alex zum Hecht! #6#6#6


----------



## diemai (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



west1 schrieb:


> Petri Alex zum Hecht! #6#6#6



...dito !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Palimpalim!


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Am Forellenbach haben sich die Eigenbauten als Zuverlässig erwiesen


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hübsches Getier haste da gebaut. Allein der Wirbel mit Enhänger wär mir etwas klobig. Aber wenns klappt ..


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Endlich kann ich hier auch 'mal 'was beisteuern , ......meine allererste Meerforelle im Anglerleben , gefangen auf einen Nachbau eines antiken US-Köders namens "Jim Pfeffer Banana" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7eSOIyJVjk

(wegen meiner YouTube-Abonnenten aus vielen Ländern mache ich meine Videos in Englisch)

................und natürlich noch ein dickes "Petri Heil" an alle erfolgreichen Eigenbau-Fänger hier , .....genau deshalb machen wir uns die Mühe#6

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zur ersten Mefo|wavey:
 wo hast du den wieder ausgegraben?
 Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Petri zur ersten Mefo|wavey:
> wo hast du den wieder ausgegraben?
> Gruß A.



....hatte die "Jim Pfeffer Banana" das erste Mal vor Jahren in einen US Ködersammlerbuch gesehen , .....mit Unterstützung einiger Leute auf TU habe ich dann davon letzten Herbst vier Stück in verschiedenen Größen nachgebaut .

http://luresnreels.com/pfeffer.html

Diese schwimmenden Köder haben eine sogenannte "hunting action" , was bedeutet , das sie nicht nur dezent wobbeln , sondern gleichzeitig beim Einholen eine Art "Wellenkurs" vollführen , sozusagen in einer schmalen Schlangenlinie hereinkommen , ......man kann sie dabei aber zusätzlich noch twitchen .

Ab 6:48 in diesem Video kann man die Aktion ganz gut sehen , diese MeFo ist mein erster Fisch auf diesen Köder :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaLQu62oTp8

Vielen Dank auch noch , ...Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bobster (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Am Forellenbach haben sich die Eigenbauten als Zuverlässig erwiesen



 Ich denke auch ein Snap in Größe 00 oder 000
 dürfe 10x mal ausreichend sein und ein 
*Einzelhaken* würde die Sache abrunden :m


----------



## Bobster (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



diemai schrieb:


> "Jim Pfeffer Banana" Nachbau /QUOTE]
> 
> ...darauf 'ne Meerforelle und anschließend
> absolutely over the moon :q
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Diemai, danke
 Ist immer wieder interessant, was die Vorfahren so bauten.
 ( weg mir dem überteuerten Plastekram:q)
 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bobster bremse Dich in Begeisterung:m


----------



## donak (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri euch allen! Wiedermal schöne Fische auf Eigenbauten.

Dieter, da hast du ja mal ein Highlight gefangen, mit einem tollen Köder!


----------



## diemai (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



donak schrieb:


> Petri euch allen! Wiedermal schöne Fische auf Eigenbauten.
> 
> Dieter, da hast du ja mal ein Highlight gefangen, mit einem tollen Köder!



................ja , das ist wie'n 6er im Lotto , denke ich , .....gestapelt liegen die Mefo's in dem Flüßchen bestimmt nicht , werde es aber gelegentlich immer 'mal wieder antesten .

Einen Wels habe ich auch noch nie gefangen , ....wollte ich dieses Jahr auch 'mal in der Elbe probieren , einige geeignete Köder dafür sind auch schon lange gebaut , ....vielleicht ja demnächst in diesem Theater:q ?

.......und meine größeren Versionen des "Pfeffer Banana" werde ich im Herbst auch 'mal in die flache Hamburger Außenalster werfen , ...vielleicht mögen dortige Hechte und Barsche ihn ja auch ?

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## donak (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ja bestimmt Dieter, denn dein Pfeffer Banana hat nen tollen Lauf!


----------



## west1 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri allen und besonders Dieter zur Meerforelle! #r


----------



## diemai (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Donak

......ja , ein ungewöhnlicher Köder , ...hier kann man den Lauf noch besser erkennen , ist ein Original-Köder , das Demo meines amerikanischen Freundes Vic :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsF6NQ3XINU

...und seine Eigenbau-Version :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzx-mUQ0WGs

Er hatte mir seinerzeit mit Detailfotos und Maßen ausgeholfen , ....ein Joint-Venture über den "Großen Teich" sozusagen , was jetzt für mich zu diesem schönen Fisch geführt hat .

@ west 1

........vielen Dank , Hubert , ..meine beiden angelnden Arbeitskollegen haben heute nicht gespottet , ...sonst heißt es immer "du mußt nicht immer nur Wobbler schnitzen , sondern auch 'mal 'n paar Fische fangen......!"

Im Gegensatz zu mir fahren die beiden immer zur Ostsee oder sogar bis nach Fehmarn 'rauf(auch von uns aus 'n ganzes Stück)zum Mefo-Angeln , .....aber mein Fisch war sogar noch größer als deren Salzwasser-PB's , .....und das nur gut 30 Kilometer von zu Hause .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@diemai
Sauber! 
Das ist ein richtiger Brummer und die dann auch noch gefangen auf Eigenbau! 
********Sternstunde********!
Ganz fettes Petri von mir zu diesem Fang!


----------



## diemai (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @diemai
> Sauber!
> Das ist ein richtiger Brummer und die dann auch noch gefangen auf Eigenbau!
> ********Sternstunde********!
> Ganz fettes Petri von mir zu diesem Fang!



.................vielen , vielen Dank :m, ....nach dem (Roh)Bau von einigen 20 cm Modellen werden meine geschnitzten Wobblerrohlinge werden jetzt wieder viel kleiner:q!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

So, auch bei mir mit 1 Woche Verspätung der Saisonauftakt.

Mit dem buchstäblich letzten Wurf gebs dann doch noch den erlöserbiss.

dies ist übrigens eiiner meiner allerersten wobbler, der kenner wird ihn erkennen. nämlich aus dem hans nordin buch. der mit der hakenschnauze und der eingeschraubten tauchschaufel sowie der hakenöse in der aluschaufel. hatte ja immer bedenken, ob das alles hält. der magere 80er konnte ihm nichts anhaben.

ich hab ihn bisher nur selten benutzt, das teil baut mächtg druck im wasser auf. nur mit der jerke zu fischen. eher was zum schleppen.

so kam er endlich auch zu seinem ersten fisch.


----------



## diemai (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

Ein dickes "Petri Heil" zu deinem Eigenbau-Hecht#6#6#6 .

Wegen deiner Bedenken kann ich dich beruhigen , ...ich hatte vor Jahren 'mal ein 1,17 m Hecht auf einen 14cm Teakholz-Eigenbau(ähnlich "Joe Bucher Depthraider") , ebenfalls mit der angeschraubten Nordin'schen Alulippen-Version(1,5mm) versehen , ..........der Wobbler brauchte nach dem Fang und Drill nicht 'mal neu eingestellt zu werden .

Ein Freund eines Freundes hatte auf einen großen 25cm Fichtenholz-"PN-Kid" mit einer angeschraubten 2,0mm Alulippe aus meiner Werkstatt in Spanien 'mal einen 1,65 m Wels gefangen , .....der Wobblerkörper aus dem meiner Meinung nach minderwertigem Holz ist dabei zwar gerissen , aber Lippe und epoxierte Schraubösen haben den Fisch dennoch in's Boot gebracht .

In spezielle Wels-Wobbler baue ich heutzutage aber doch lieber durchgehende Drahtachsen ein , ...sicher ist sicher , .......aber für Hechte ist die Nordin'sche Konstruktion schon OK .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Diemai,

hast schon recht. selbst bei meinen kapitalsten hängern gabs entweder schnurbruch oder aufgebogene/gebrochene Haken. Nie Wobblerbruch oder ausgerissene Schraubösen.

Aber bei meinem erstlingswerk war ich mir nie ganz sicher.

Ach ja, war selten am rechner in letzter Zeit, allergrößtes Petri noch zu deiner Mefo. An so einen Wobb werd ch mich demnächst auch mal wagen. gefallen mir.


----------



## diemai (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Diemai,
> 
> 
> Ach ja, war selten am rechner in letzter Zeit, allergrößtes Petri noch zu deiner Mefo. An so einen Wobb werd ch mich demnächst auch mal wagen. gefallen mir.



Danke schön , ....viel Glück bei deinem Nachbau des "Pfeffer Banana" , .....hier ist ein Link zu dem betreffenden TU-Thread , ....Detailfotos eines Original-Wobblers und meine Konstruktionszeichnung sind dort zu finden :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/index.php?/topic/26785-jim-pfeffer-banana-lure/

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zum verspäteten Ersteigenbauwobbler!

Der Hecht ist nicht mager, sondern sporchtlich!


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dank dir, Dieter.

Ich wer mich mal an so einen Propeller-Pfeffer wagen. Liegen die flach im Wasser und propellern die nur beim Anzupfen oder stehen die schräg wie ein walk-the-dog? brechen die auch seitlich aus oder kommen die nur grade mit einer blasenspur vom propeller rein?

Mit den propellern hatte ich in meiner USA Zeit gut gefangen (die sind nur schnurstracks geschwommen und haben blasen geworfen und gespritzt) , in Good Old Germany bisher nix. Da stauben noch ein paar kleinere Propeller im Panfish Format in meiner Garage.

Nun bau ich mir nen Hecht-Propeller.

jetzt um 10 hats draussen schon 25°, da ists im Keller eh am schönsten


Ach ja, erinnert sich noch einer an meine Plastik-Wobbler aus der Presse, als wir vor 3 Jahren mal einen Wobbler-Tausch-Weihnachtskalender hier im AB veranstalten wollten? Fast hätts vor 2 Wochen geklappt endlich so einen hier im Tröt zu präsentieren. Aber die gut 50er Bafo stieg aus. Doppelt SChade. Aber: "each lure will catch on its day! :m


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Petri zum verspäteten Ersteigenbauwobbler!
> 
> Der Hecht ist nicht mager, sondern sporchtlich!



stimmt, mager ist ja nicht politisch korrekt.

Also: das nächste mal bitte wieder "pike with curves" :q


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

und hier noch für die, die sich unter Hakennasen und Schraubschaufeln nix vorstellen können.
Frag mich mal warum der epoxy an der Schaufel gelb wurde, der am Körper aber nicht? War wenn ich mich recht entsinne alles "UHU endfest 300".

Der Epoxybuckel auf dem Rücken kommt daher dass ich irgendwann mal epoxy über hatte und dem Kerl noch eine SChicht draufgepackt hatte. Das war dann Behnke. Vielleicht hat das die Farbänderung verhindert. War noch bevor ich ein Köderkarussell hatte ... offensichtlich zuviel Lack und an der Bauchöse aufgehängt


----------



## diemai (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Mordskerl

Falls du den Köder mit der V-Kerbe an der Nasenspitze und em einen Heckpropeller meinst , .......ich denke , das der entweder auch nur geradeaus an der Oberfläche hereinkommt , .....oder auch ganz leicht unter die Oberfläche abtaucht , wenn die Schnuröse etwas höher in der Kerbe zu liegen kommt .

Seitliche Ausbrüche oder sogar "walk-the-dog" kannst du bei Propellerködern wohl vergessen , denke ich , ...dazu bremst so ein Propeller viel zu sehr ?

Außer vielleicht ein Köder nur mit einem Frontpropeller und verdicktem Schwanzende , so das er hinten mehr Blei tragen kann , welches ihm beim Jerken verschärften Schub verleihen würde , .......käme auf'n Versuch an|kopfkrat ?

Ich habe mit reinen Propbaits auch noch nie gefangen , .....mit Poppern , die nur einen Schwanzpropeller haben , jedoch schon , ....kleinere Modelle fangen gut Barsche , wenn diese sich auf oberflächennahe Kleinfischschwärme eingeschossen haben und Größere funzen auf Hecht , ........hier eine Eigenkonstruktion von mir , hat eine spezielle Kopfschräge extra für windiges Wetter und hohe Wellen , ...der Köder ploppt eher weniger , als das er ordenlich Wasser nach vorne spritzt  , was dann auch bei ordentlichem Wellengang noch Aufmersamkeit erregt :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/index.php?/gallery/image/2576-the-splasher/

In Aktion :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLBuN6uVv1M

....die Hechte mögen ihn jedenfalls :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65S8nAvATe8

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wobblertest am Fluß


----------



## diemai (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Wobblertest am Fluß



Auf die Burschen ist eben (fast) immer Verlass , ......schöner Barsch , "Petri Heil " !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Timo_76761 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Echt Coole Köder sind das.

Respekt!


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Nachtragspetri an den Frosch!

Fänge auf Selbstbau sind doch immer wieder schön!

Ich habe meinen Selbstbau-PB am Wochenende mal etwas höher auf kampfstarke 1.15m schrauben dürfen!:l


----------



## diemai (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nachtragspetri an den Frosch!
> 
> Fänge auf Selbstbau sind doch immer wieder schön!
> 
> Ich habe meinen Selbstbau-PB am Wochenende mal etwas höher auf kampfstarke 1.15m schrauben dürfen!:l




...ein dickes "Petri Heil" zu deinem neuen PB Hecht #6#6#6, ........Eigenbau lohnt sich immer(mein PB ging vor Jahren auch auf einen Wobbel aus heimischer Produktion).

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## donak (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ Deep Down. Petri zu deinem neuen PB! Meinen neidlosen Respekt, ich glaube solche Fische gibt es hier gar nicht. :m


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich danke Euch schon mal! 
Mein eigentlicher PB liegt bei 1,20m, der wird noch gehalten von nem Kaufjerk!
Der Selbstbau-PB ist jetzt aber nahe dran! Bisschen Luft nach oben ist also noch!

Das Teil hat jedenfalls gegenüber dem 1,20er richtig Rabbatz gemacht und mehrfach bei Fluchten die 150er Jerke beeindruckend zum Halbkreis aufs Wasser runtergezogen! Hab ich so auch noch nicht von einem Hecht erlebt!


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

war lange ncht mehr on board.
Auch von mir dickes petri.
ganz schön optimistisch die 1,20 nochmal zu überbeten. Thumps up!


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo , hier einige meiner fänge auf eigenbau wobbler.



waller 1,2m



Köder der erste rechts oben.




Zander 75cm


 
lg aus wien #h


----------



## MIG 29 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zu den Fischen! Na das hat sich aber geloht. :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sehr schöne Fotos und Köder.
Wie hast die denn gebastelt?


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke , MIG29
Danke Bieberpelz
nun wie habe ich die gebastelt?  hm aus balsaholz und das übliche zeugs was man so zum basteln braucht , mehr sieht du im thread wobbler aus besenstiel II.
hab dort auch so einige meiner arbeiten gepostet.
einige sind countdowns andere tiefläufer.
lg|wavey:


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (17. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

*hallo leute hier mal ein hecht auf eigenbau jerkbait*


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

noch ein fang auf meinen eigenbau wobbler.
lg|stolz:|rolleyes


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

petri. da weiss man doch gleich dass die qualität der eigenbauten stimmt. scheint ja doch eher ein barschwobbler zu sein. bei so manchem namhaften kaufwobb biegen sich auch bei so nem 5 kilo wels die kleinteile auf.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

danke , mordskerl

das stimmt ,  ich verarbeite nur bestes material bei meinen eigenbauten und die ösen gehen durch da passiert nix.
manche meine kleine wobbler fangen riesige fische , also nicht täuschen beim barschwobbler. |supergri dieser wels war 113cm. 9kg
und die qualität meiner wobbler ist hervoragend.
manche modelle sind einfach unschlagbar.
petri heil wünsche ich dir.|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

outch, da lag ich wohl ganz schön nebendran mit den 5 kilo.
nix für ungut#6

ich bin seit gestern beruflich in schweden und hab zwei mal für ca 30 minuten die angel in den fluss direkt am hotel gehalten. 
bisher 1 hecht auf kaufwobb, 1 auf blinker, 2 auf den avatar-eigenbau.

und das tollste: da ich keinen topwater wobb dabei habe und die bucht voller holz und kraut ist konnte der eigenbau allen anderen den rang ablaufen: der hat nämlich eine aluschaufel: einfach mit dem daumen auf fast senkrecht drücken, schon flankt er direkt unter der wasseroberfläche statt auf 70 cm abzutauchen.
mach das mal mit nem hightech-japanwobbler|supergri


----------



## Deep Down (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Na Petri die Herren!

Mordskerl, Deine Berichte dazu haben was!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> mach das mal mit nem hightech-japanwobbler|supergri



Mach das mal öfter als 2 mal


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na Petri die Herren!
> 
> Mordskerl, Deine Berichte dazu haben was!




Danke fürs feedback. In dem anderen trööt lässt man sich ja lieber über kochrezepte und bildqualitäten aus .....

heute gingen die eigenbauten komplett leer aus, nur blinkerfische. gegen den wind und mit nur wenig platz im rücken werfen sich 20 g blech halt doch weiter als ein wobbler

jetzt weiss ich was ich für nächstes jahr bauen muss - weitwurfwobbler und blinker

und bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich die 4teilige AFTMA8 aus dem kopf|supergri - die sind teuer


----------



## xmxgx71 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich hab heute mal meine neuen Wobbler getestet und 12 Barsche verhaftet. Keine großen aber Fisch ^^


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

petri zu den gierschlunden.

nach den schwedensternstunden haben mich 2 schneidertouren an der saar wieder geerdet.
heute dann noch 2 stunden zum bach, nur leichtes gepäck und eigenbauten.

erinnert sich noch jemand an den eigenbau-weihnachtskalender vor 3 jahren? unsere wobbler-tausch-verlosung? aus der nix wurde? diemai wird sie noch kennen. wo sind eigentlich die ganzen urgesteine hin? lachsy, bondex und co?
damals hab ich meine wobblerpresse vorgestellt um aus thermoplastik mit der lötlampe kunststoffwobbler zu formen.
so einer hat jetzt endlich gefangen, einen 30er barsch. mein erster plastik-wobb-fang.
allerdings sind die hakeigenschften sehr bescheiden, viele bisse, aber kaum was bleibt hängen.

dann gabs noch einen 30er döbel auf edelstahlblinker, aus meiner alten küchenspüle. auch hier viele fehlbisse, was wohl aber auch an den vielen kleindöbeln liegt.

dann noch ein bewährter kleinwobbler ans band, der brachte einige döbel, darunter ein guter 50er


----------



## donak (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri euch beiden.

@Mordskerl: Deine Wobblerpresse mit Lötlampe macht mich neugierig.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

jetzt hab ich glatt 10 minuten meine ganzen posts durchstöbert. 

am 11.12.2010 hab ich die presse geposted.

und am 7.12 was geschrieben.

irgendwo muss auch noch ein anderer post mit bildern sein.

jetzt wo ich die bilder sehe bekomme ich gerade nochmal lust.
Aber das heisse makrolon klebt so schmezhaft an den fingern ..


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mal ein nachtrag aus der abgelaufenen Bachforellensaison. Eine schöne 35er.


----------



## xmxgx71 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute hab ich zwar nicht wirklich gute Bedingungen gehabt, aber ich wollte unbedingt meine neuen Mini Wobbler testen. 2 Barsche konnte ich überlisten und einige Zupfer waren auch dabei.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

langsam fang ich an den kleinen dicken plasikwobbler zu mögen.  aber die bissausbeute bleibt bescheiden. einen 40er döbel verloren und den 50plus hier gefangen


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*





Rattig scharfe 93cm mal wieder auf 17cm in Seefarbe!


----------



## BigDaddy68 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zum Fang , da hat sich die Arbeit doch gelohnt


----------



## Deep Down (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Dir!

Und schon gibt es die nächsten beiden Schnuckelchen! Diesmal auf Selbstbautailbait!





72cm!





70cm!


----------



## donak (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Deep Down!


----------



## Deep Down (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich danke Dir!

Irgendwie läuft es gerade!





85cm und wieder auf den Tailbait!


----------



## Mücke1978 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Die Gummis funktionieren total toll und fangen auch


----------



## Hoffi (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

wie bekommt ihr die wobbler so hin? also ich meine die färbung ?


----------



## Carassius venator (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Höffi schrieb:


> wie bekommt ihr die wobbler so hin? also ich meine die färbung ?



Ist, glaube ich schon, im vorderen Teil des Tröts erklärt worden;
da schrieb ich bereits, dass die selbstgebauten Wobbler eigentlich zu schade zum "Zernagen" sind, aber wie man sieht, die Künstler haben auch den Erfolg am Wasser mitgebaut.

*Sie sehen nicht nur gut aus, die Wobbler, sie sind auch noch fängig!*


.


----------



## donak (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Höffi schrieb:


> wie bekommt ihr die wobbler so hin? also ich meine die färbung ?



Hier etwas Lesestoff, knappe 900 Seiten Kunstköderbauerei.


----------



## Hoffi (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

wieso 900 seiten? hab mich im internet nun ne ganze weile umgeschaut und muss sagen, dass mich diese bastelei echt anspricht. Werd mir wohl erstmal so einen wobblerkarusell bauen


----------



## BigDaddy68 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

hier mal 2 Flossenträger denen meine Eigenbauten zum Verhängnis wurden http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=228779&stc=1&d=1421750636

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=228781&stc=1&d=1421750636

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=228780&stc=1&d=1421750636

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=228782&stc=1&d=1421750636

der Größere von beiden ging auf den weißen und der Kleinere ( neben der Rute ) auf Nemo


----------



## donak (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Höffi schrieb:


> wieso 900 seiten? hab mich im internet nun ne ganze weile umgeschaut und muss sagen, dass mich diese bastelei echt anspricht. Werd mir wohl erstmal so einen wobblerkarusell bauen



Sorry, wollte eigentlich nen Link geschickt haben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Na Petri!
Fänge auf Eigenbauten sind ne andere Dimension!


----------



## Pudel (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hallo Leute 
Bei mir hats vorgestern auch wieder auf einen 
Eigenbau Blinker gerappelt.
Der ist 13 cm lang und ca 19 gramm schwer.

Komisch vom handy lassen sich die Bilder nicht hochladen


----------



## Pudel (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Jetzt das bild
In meinem album sind weitere


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Pudel schrieb:


> Jetzt das bild
> In meinem album sind weitere


 

Petri Heil zu deinem Hecht#6 , ........hab' mir eben 'mal dein Album angeschaut , .....das sind ja einfach nur gebogene Löffelstiele , ........bin ich noch garnicht d'rauf gekommen , die so in ganzer Länge zu verwenden , ...danke für die Anregung :m!

Kurbelst du die einfach ein oder jiggst du sie über'n Grund ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mal so mal so
Kommt auf die biegung an.
Je mehr man sie biegt desto besser ist es mit kurbeln 
Je gerader sie sind sind sie top mit spinnstops.
Im Frühjahr werd ich mal ein video machen.
Muß bis dahin auch noch die pulverlack beschichtung optimieren.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

für Alle die ihr Besteck immer kaputt machen hab ich hier mal 2 Bilder wie das Endergebnis aussehen könnte .

kurze Anleitung 

- Löcher an beiden Enden bohren 

- Sprengringe montieren 

- Drilling montieren 

- fertig


den Teelöffel haben die Barsche zum fressen gern


----------



## Pudel (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich beschichte alle meine Köder noch mit pulverlack da ich denke dass die Farbe doch eine rolle spielt.
Hab von  den löffeln in meinem Album ein paar abgegeben und siehe da eigenwilliger lauf aber sie fangen.! Und das ist es was zählt


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Vielen Dank für die Tips und Bilder , ihr beiden , ......daran , an so'nem Teelöffel 'n Stückchen Stiel d'ran zu lassen , hab' ich auch noch nicht gedacht , .......muß ich auch 'mal probieren , .....natürlich auch die puren Löffelstielblinker .

Eigentlich mag ich solche Suppenlöffel-Blinker nicht besonders , da sie wegen der großen Wölbung nur auf,-und ab flattern und kaum wobbeln , ......ich denke , mit dem Barsch-Stielblinker ist das nicht der Fall , oder ? 

Mit einem Anhängsel hintendran laufen sie aber top , vertüdeln sich jedoch gelegentlich beim Wurf , ......habe schon einiger solcher Teile hier gebaut :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJcSxZtsQow

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Noch haben sie kein wasser gesehen aber sie werden fangen


----------



## diemai (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Pudel schrieb:


> Noch haben sie kein wasser gesehen aber sie werden fangen


 
Definitiv eines meiner zukünftigen Köderbau-Projekte , ....vielen Dank für's Foto !

Gruß , diemai#h

PS: 

Besser , man diskutiert hier in diesem Thread darüber weiter :


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40782


----------



## Svenbo (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Sooooo, endlich mein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread;-). Nachdem der Wobbler fertig bemalt war (ist mit Pinsel bemalt worden, nicht mit Airbrush, wie man wg. der Feinheiten und Details meinen könnte, man beachte nur die sorgsam und in absoluter Feinarbeit einpinselten einzelnen Pinselhaare…) und mit Drillingen bestückt wurde konnte es am 01. Mai endlich losgehen. 
  Der Wobbler lief, und das war schon mal der erste große Erfolg, der große Badewannentest konnte leider nicht durchgeführt werden, so dass ich hier wirklich erleichtert war… Für die Hechte war er aber leider gänzlich uninteressant. Die Kollegen fingen mit Gummi und Blech, hatten zumindest Fehlbisse auf Wobbler und Stickbait, aber bei mir: Nix. Kein Biss, kein Fehlbiss. Wahrscheinlich mussten sich die Räuber erst einmal an so einen wunderschönen Köder gewöhnen. 
  Beim zweiten Versuch hat´s dann aber endlich geklappt. Ein kapitaler Hecht von ca. 40cm schnappte sich den Wobbler und bescherte mir Glücksgefühle, wie ich Sie seit meinem ersten DS-Zander nicht mehr verspürt habe. Leider (bzw. zum Glück) kann ich das Foto nicht posten, weil mein Angelkollege (Starfotograf & Schmuckdesignerin) die ganze Pracht so schlecht fotografiert hat, dass das Foto es nicht verdient hat, das AB zu schmücken. 
  Beim letzten Besuch am See hat es dann wieder gerappelt. Hecht zwar nur unwesentlich größer (aber zumindest nahe der magischen Traumgrenze von 50cm), dafür nun hier das Foto.


Ich verspreche hiermit, der nächste Wobbler ist (noch) schöner und der Hecht noch größer|rolleyes.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

geht doch!

Also ich finde der dezent aufgetragene Pinselstrich harmoniert wunderbar mit den filigranen Schraubösen.

Petri zu den ersten Eigenbaufängen


----------



## fishtic (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Fast habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, mich erst jetzt mal mit einem Beitrag zu melden. Mein erster "offizieller" Angel-Einsatz mit Selbstgebautem war vor ein paar Tagen hier an der Donau. 
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es eigentlich auch mein  allererster ernsthafter Versuch war, was zu fangen. Im Winter habe ich all die Erfahrungen aus dem Selbstbaufred 'Wobbler vom Besenstiel' (komplett durchgeackert...) in über 30 Wobbs umgesetzt. Die meisten aus Schaum von der Baustelle und habe sie auch alle auf Lauf getestet. 
Die elementarsten Erfahrungen hat mir Diemai vermittelt und viele andere natürlich auch. Aber seine Videos sind super und über die Laufphysik hab' ich da am meisten kapiert. 
Ich ging also vor paar Tagen an die Donau - eine Stelle, die mir schon immer gefallen hat. 
Bei der Wärme sind da die Rapfen recht aktiv und danach stand mir eigentlich der Sinn. 
Ich hatte ein paar Selbstgebaute dabei und schmiss einen nach dem anderen in die Strömung (recht träge an dieser Stelle). 
Es war größte Mittagshitze so um 13:00 und als ich recht zufrieden über den bisherigen Lauf meiner frisch angemalten Wobbs an's Heimgehen dachte, tat's einen kräftigen Schlag und nach über 10 Min. heißem Drill (eigentlich zu leichte Kombi für solche Kämpfer...) hatte ich meinen ersten Fangerfolg hier seit fast drei Jahren der Planung an Land. 
Und das beim wirklich allerersten Einsatz eines Selbstgebastelten (auch noch der kleinste, den ich dabei hatte - denke, dass die Leuchtfarbe den Waller reizte...). 
Ich hatte über diese 3 Jahre einfach zuwenig Zeit und Muse, um zu angeln. Nach über 20 Jahren Pause hatte ich mir vorgenommen, erst wieder zu gehen, wenn wirklich alles paßt. Zeit, Material und Lust...

Naja - und dann gleich soetwas! Das war irgendwie fast "verdientes" Anfängerglück.

Diesem Selbstbaufred, dem Forum und den Schreibern eine dickes, herzliches Dankeschön! 
Werde weiter berichten, wenn's was zu berichten gibt - versprochen!
Achja: 
Da kamen zufälligerweise zwei Kontrolleure vom Gartenbauamt und fragten, ob sie denn nicht ein Foto machen dürften von Täter und Opfer. . . manchmal klappt eben alles; das erste pic unten haben die mir netterweise tatsächlich geschickt!!! Das zweite mit dem Wobbler täuscht etwas. Der ist grad gute 5cm groß (der Wobbler natürlich; der Waller hatte 105cm und 8,2 kg!).

LG fishtic


----------



## diemai (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@ fishtic

 Freut mich sehr zu hören , das meine bescheidenen Clips für dich hilfreich waren , ....ein dickes "Petri Heil" zu deinem Eigenbau-Fisch !

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## donak (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri! Das ist ja mal ein cooler Einstand auf Eigenbauköder, nun bist du infiziert.  #h


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri! Klasse!!!!!


----------



## fishtic (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für die Blumen an diemai und Deep Down - und Donaks Anmerkung kann ich nur bestätigen: Infiziert bin theoretisch schon lange und jetzt juckt's fast täglich in den Fingern, zur Donau zu gehen. 
Die Bastelei wird ja immer interessanter, je mehr man einsteigt. 
Im WobblerII-Fred habe ich eine Frage eingestellt, die sich auf das Rapfen angeln mit dem Salmo slider bezieht. Einen 70iger habe ich da heute morgen erwischt... 
Nach dem petriheil heute früh habe ich schon mit dem Schablonenschneiden begonnen, um selbst welche nachzubauen, die etwas mehr Auftrieb haben, da die gekauften Originale mit ausgewechselten stabileren Haken aufgrund des höheren Gewichts zu Sinkern werden (und für die Rapfen brauche ich eben Schwimmer). 

Der Plan für die Winter-Bastelzeit ist aber, richtige Waller-Kunstköder zuwege zu bringen. 
Wobei ich da an keine 2m-Monster denke. Mein 1,04m-Wallerchen war aber schon fast zu grob für mein leichtes Spin-Gerät. 
Im Keller ruht ein Waller-Tackle, das ich in praxi noch nie eingesetzt habe.
Das werde ich dann veräußern und mir eine schwerere Spin-Ausrüstung dafür zulegen, die dann Hecht-, Zander und Klein-bis Mittelwaller-Tauglichkeit besitzt. 
Da musss ich mich aber erst noch kundig machen, ob sowas möglich ist.
Und die größeren Wobbler und Spinner u. ggf. Blinker dazu werden dann selbstverständlich ALLE selber gebastelt.

Grüße
fishtic


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Zunächst einmal, ihr seid Spitze, was ich so sehe.
Hut ab. Nun meine Frage. Was für ein Material nehmt ihr um eine Schaufel zu bauen? Und ich nehme an es wird probiert und gefeilt, bis der Wobbler gut läuft?
Ich habe bereits drei Wobbler, wo mir die Schaufel abgebrochen / ausgebrochen ist. Nun will ich sie reparieren. Dabei habe ich einige Kunsstoffe probiert. Einige brechen recht schnell andere biegen sich zu viel.

Vielleicht bekomme ich ein paar Tipps.
Danke


----------



## fishtic (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

...von gestern Spätabend noch ein Fangerlebnis, das ich euch nicht  vorenthalten möchte, da es mir recht aufschlussreich erscheint. 
Es war schon späte Dämmerung - also so in etwa 21:30. als ich zum  Abschluss meines Wobbler-Badens noch einen kleinen "Nachtwobbler" (nur  5cm lang mit ziemlich schneller, fast vibrierender Aktion) zum ersten  mal im Angeleinsatz ausprobierte. 
(@Angler9999: die Schaufel ist übrigens aus Titan-Zink ...Rest vom Dachrinnenblech!). 

Nachtwobbler deshalb, da ich ihn recht schmucklos unten schwarz und oben hell bemalte. 
Unten dunkel wegen des besseren Kontrastes für den erhofften  Beutegreifer und oben hell, damit ich ihn kurz vor dem  Herausheben sehen kann, um Uferhänger zu vermeiden (dazu erstes pic: wobb von unten; zweites pic: wobb von oben).
Nach einigen Würfen, bei denen ich tatsächlich den Wobbler noch gut sehen konnte bevor ich ihn erneut auswarf, tat es einen mächtigen Schlag und der Drill war eher so, dass ich einen etwas schwereren Waller vermutet hätte. 
Ich hatte 10 min. wirklich zu tun, um den 70iger Rapfen (genau 3,5 kg) anzulanden. 
Bedauerlicherweise hatte er den kleinen Wobbler dermaßen tief inhaliert, dass er aufgrund der Kiemenverletzung doch von mir in die ewigen Jagdgründe verbracht werden musste (ich hätte diesen schönen Fisch lieber zurückgesetzt!).
Als Fischbulette kann man ihn aber gut verwerten - schon erprobt.

Fazit: es scheint wirklich zu stimmen, dass schwarze Kunstköder nachts besser gehen als hellere. 
Die helle Oberseite ist offenbar auch nicht störend für so einen scheuen, schlauen Fisch, um den zum Fressen gern zu haben. 
Und offensichtlich funktionieren diese schmucklosen Schaum-Blechschaufel-Wobblerchen wirklich auf völlig unterschiedliche Fischarten (Waller/Rapfen).
Bei Rapfen hatte ich bisher nur mit dem Salmo-Slider Erfolg.
Grüße
fischtic


----------



## Angler9999 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für die Info.

Schöne Granate, ich hatte letzte Woche auch das vergnügen auf Wobbler einen  75er Rapfen begrüßen zu dürfen. Kann mir also gut vorstellen wie das war.


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. September 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bisher war mein Angeljahr mehr als Bescheiden. Noch kein einziger Hecht in Deutschland, trotz vieler Spinnstunden. Auch kein Zander.
Gestern 2 Barben auf Nymphe waren schonmal ein Auftakt, heute hats mich dann bei dem herrlichen Wetter ans Wasser gezogen.

Einfach die Bachrute geschnappt mit der Monofilen drauf, ein Eigenbauspinner war noch dran vom Forellenspinnen am Bach im Frühjahr. Was solls, einfach mal reinwerfen. Und nach dem 10. Wurf tatsächlich was gutes. Oha. Und ich muss sagen, so eine Monofile Schnur, die läuft doch viel sauberer von der Bremse als Geflochhtene. Schneidet sich nicht ein und nix, so kann der Hecht schön Schnur holen. Ein bischen bangen weil kein Stahlvorfach dran, immerhin so ein 3fach Spinnwirbel. Der ist etwas länger. Alles gut gegangen, der Kupferblattspinner hängt sicher im Maulwinkel und hält ihm die Klappe zu, so dass die Zähne schön in den Kiefertaschen drin bleiben.

Durfte nach kurzem Fototermin wieder schwimmen, daher nur die obligatorische Auf-dem-nassen-Kesch-Aufnahme.

Vieleicht sollte ich noch ein paar mehr bauen.


----------



## fishtic (13. September 2015)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

petri Mordskerl!
Wenn's ein Eigenbau-Spinner ist, dann freut's einen doch besonders!

Mit meinen Selbau-Fangerfolgen bin ich bisher wirklich zufrieden. Die Krönung aber wär' halt ein Zander. So einer ist mir bisher versagt geblieben.

Als Reaktion bastel ich grad an einigen Tiefläufern, die von Farbe und Form her hoffentlich mal so 'nen Stachelritter zum Anbeissen verführen. 
Da das ein völliges Neugebiet für mich ist, wird sich die Spannung wohl in's Unermessliche steigern, wenn  statt einem Hänger plötzlich Bewegung den Puls hochtreibt! 

In ein paar Tagen ist es soweit - werde berichten!


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

lange nix passiert hier.
Hab über Winter meist geblinkert, ein paar Hechtlein gabs, nix besonderes. Meist auf mit dem Hammer gedengeltes Blech, gestern ein Untermaßiger auf einen Teelöffel. Seitlich etwas Material abgenommen und in der Mitte einen Bleipfropfen eingesetzt, so dass er nicht rotiert.
In 1 Woche ist vorbei, dann ist Schonzeit. Dann werden wieder Wobbler gebaut.


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Muss den Trööt hier mal wieder etwas pushen.

Was will man erwarten, wenn man Comicfiguren ans Band hängt? Hechtkinder natürlich.

Fresst Nemo!


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mal sehen ob ich es pushen kann.:q
vorgestern waller geschätzte 70-80pfund  auf meinen eigenbauwobbler.war eigentlich auf zander aus..gefühlte 45minuten drill..|uhoh:
wie man sieht funzen meine eigenbauten:vik:










Petri heil aus wien#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

nicht schlecht. da weiss man dass die eigenbauten was. aushalten.
so ein waller fehlt mir noch auf selbstgebautes. ansonsten hab ich alle heimischen räuber schon davon überzeugen können.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Mordskerl , erfahrung hast du ja , jetzt brauchst nur noch glück#6
jedenfalls ich wünsche es dir.:m


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Na Petri die Herren! Dieser Thread wird tatsächlich viel zu wenig benutzt!

Weil es so schönes Wetter war, stell ich meinen Metr9 dann auch mal ein.

Gefangen auf nen Eigenbautailbait


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bild vom Eigenbau? |supergri#h


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke fürs Petri!


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri#h:m
 schaut gut aus


----------



## Alex.k (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöne Wobbler habt ihr. 

Edit: Falscher Thread.


----------



## mittellandchannel (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Was solln das für Rippen sein? Bremst das nicht?


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Das ist hier ein Fangthread!

Versuchs mal da.....http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich mach dann  mal weiter!

1,05m.....





......natürlich auf Eigenbau!


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schöner Hecht. Dickes Petri.

Hat der Hecht den Bauchdrilling zerbrochen oder warst du das mit der Lösezange? Wenns im Drill passiert ist würd ich den Hersteller wechseln.

Hut ab zu Köder und Hecht.

Hatte gestern nen kleinen auf Eigenbau Blinker, kein Foto wert.
Weder Köder noch Hecht.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri! Nein, nein, die Qualität vom Drilling ist top! Den musste ich zerknipste, weil er sich im (gummierten) Kescher so festgesetzt hatte, dass es ohne nicht ging!


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri  Deep Down!!:a


----------



## MarkusD_08 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute gab's den ersten Fisch auf meinen Löffel-Blinker.
Zwar noch kein Highlight, aber der Anfang ist gemacht. 
Die nächsten Köder sind in Arbeit.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

petri zum kaffeelöffelbarsch.

hast du die löffeltiefe verändert? ich mag das nicht wenn sie rotieren statt zu taumeln.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Haben früher Blinker aus kaffeelöffeln und suppenlöffeln gemacht und pilker aus vercromten stahlrohren mit Blei voll gegossen, usw.
Gefangen haben die alle. Ob besser wie gekaufte kann ich nicht sagen, da alle an Bord solche teile benutzt haben. Solche und noch merkwürdigere Konstruktionen.
Türklinken usw.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> hast du die löffeltiefe verändert?



Etwas. Hab den Löffel im Schraubstock noch etwas platt gedrückt. 
Wenn man langsamer einkurbelt taumelt er auch halbwegs akzeptabel. 

Hab einfach mal probiert, ob das uüberhaupt funktioniert. Und es ging.


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

so tu ich das auch. zu viel bauch fängt an zu rotieren.
Obwohl es natürlich solche und solche Kaffeeläfel gibt. Ich bevorzuge die etwas länglicheren.
Die fliegen auch besser. Dir runden biegen schonmal mitten in der luft seitlich ab.


----------



## jagr (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wie stellt ihr eure Tauchschaufeln her ? Die sehen alle so sauber ausgeschnitten aus


----------



## Deep Down (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Krabauts!









1,23m und nun PB und das auf Eigenbau! *Feier*


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Na dann, Petri Heil zum Großhecht!

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

jo, da kannste wirklich ne Pulle Roten für Einsfufzig aufmachen, naja oder so ähnlich.#h:m

Glückwunsch#6


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mega! Petriiiieeee!!!
Sehr sportlich geschnitten die Gute. #6


----------



## diemai (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Mannomann , Deep , .....das ist ja 'mal 'ne richtige Hausnummer , ....Eigenbau rockt eben#6 !

Ein ganz dickes "Petri Heil" , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke Euch! :l Ja, der geht doch schon einmal!:q
Eigenbau rockt immer besser! Läuft und sieht anders aus und ist eben für die Mamas gemacht! BINGO!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Jetzt ein paar Details, wie tief läuft der und wird der von dir gejerkt oder durchgezogen?
Die Ähnlichkeit zu deinem Avatar ist ja verblüffend, bis auf den Trailer eben!
Die Lackierung ist ja fast wie Großserie?
Jedenfalls sehr gut, sieht aus als ob du im Besitz einer Airbrush bist und damit auch umzugehen weißt!
Hast du schon mal andere (Hechte) mit dem, ich nenne das jetzt mal Jerk, beglückt?

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Der läuft ca. einen halben Meter unter der Wasseroberfläche. Neben Rechts-Links-Lauf auch ein nett auffälliges Flanken, dies alles nicht in einer Ebene, sondern auch in einem hoch-und-runter. Dazu der flatternde Schwanz! Alles so richtig schön krank! Farbkombination in grün/silber/weiß und schwarz, weil das hier perfekt in die Kieskuhlen passt.
Das ist alles besser als Großserie, weil Du ihn nicht danach bauen musst, dass er kommerziell im Lauf gefallen muss, sondern den Muttis!
Und bloß nicht stumpf jerken, sondern etwa im Rythmus so: tack,tack,tack.....tack,tack....tack,tack,tack,....tack,....tack,tack,....etc!

Gefangen? Aber logisch! Er u.a......den.....







1,09m und den...






....1,15m!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke für die Info, ich glaube muss doch noch selber Schnitzen anfangen, wenn ich die Ergebnisse so sehe.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass kann eine super Bestätigung sein dafür, alles richtig gemacht zu haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich kann das nur empfehlen! 
Und ja, es ist richtig genial, wenn es auf Eigenbau einscheppert....immer!


----------



## MarkusD_08 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri Deep Down! Das ist wirklich toll! 

Meine erste Forelle des Jahres gab es auch auf einen selbstgebauten Wobbler. Der Köder spielt zwar in einer ganz anderen Liga(bei Größe und Optik ), aber die Freude war trotzdem groß. ... und da war ich gerade mal 10 Minuten am Wasser.


----------



## magut (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Gratuliere zu den schönen Fischen!!!
Da wird man ja fast neidisch :q
Dickes Petri  und weiter so|wavey:
LG
Mario


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

morgens um 6 Uhr auf einen 3-Minuten-Blinker


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Geil! Petri!#6#6#6


----------



## diemai (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> morgens um 6 Uhr auf einen 3-Minuten-Blinker



Cool ,...Petri Heil , .......also fangen diese Dinger doch#6 !

Gruß, diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ist mein erster Suppenlöffelfisch.


lässt sich prima unter die Bäume schlittern (der löffel, nicht der fisch), weil er flach geworfen wie ein Stein weiterhüpft.
allerdings biegt er beim weiten wurf auch einfach mal nach rechts / links / oben / unten  ab. unvorhersagbar.


----------



## fishtic (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hi ihr Bastler und KKKler (= kunstköderkünstler:q)
Nach längerer Schreibunlust möchte ich mich doch mal wieder melden!  Tolle Fische habt ihr da gefangen und gestern Abend hat's bei mir  endlich mit einem Zanderchen geklappt!
Das ist ein wirklich  schmuckloser, von den letzten Hechten absolut geschundener Wobbler, der  dringendst einer Renovierung bedarf! Gebaut hatte ich den letztes Jahr  mit direkter "Zanderabsicht". Es hat auch letztes Jahr mehrmals gefunzt  und das müssten auch recht kräftige Fische gewesen sein... nur  rausbekommen hatte ich die nicht - war Pech, eben bis gestern abend!
Viele Grüße und petri
fishtic


----------



## Deep Down (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri!


So, fängt:


----------



## Taxidermist (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Wie man sieht, bleibst du deinem Muster treu.
Immerhin ist es nicht wieder so ein Monster, wie der Letzte den du hier gezeigt hast, dennoch ein ansehnlicher Hecht!
Petri Heil!

Ergänzung:
Ich habe zuerst einen Schreck bekommen und gedacht, jetzt hat er den Erfolgswobbler auf zweiteilig umgebaut!
Aber das Wasserpflanzenblatt auf dem Teil sah recht täuschend aus!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ja danke für den anschaulichen Bericht!
Das sollte eventuell mal ein paar engagierte Hechtangler zum Nachdenken anregen, wie man hier sieht, gehört zum (erfolgreichen) Angeln auch etwas Hirnschmalz nicht nur, wer hat die teuerste Rolle, oder den schicksten Stock?
Die Kollegen dort müssen dich hassen, so vorgeführt zu werden, wenn sie denn davon wissen?

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Goiler Bericht!

Für mich gibt's auch nix Spannenderes als Sniper-Angeln in Hindernisnähe. Starkes Gerät und ein großer Kescher sind da wirklich Pflicht.


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

nachdem ich im Sommer meinen ersten Eigenbau-Wels hatte nun auch der erste Rapfen.
Ich hab überhaupt erst ne Handvoll Rapfen gefangen, die sind bei uns noch nicht so ganz angekommen. So blieb es bisher bei Beifang.
Nun bin ich extra 100 km an die Mosel gefahren, hat auf Anhieb geklappt.
Und das mit dem hässlichen Weitwurfwunder. Hat keinen schönen Lauf, aber fliegt wie ne 7.62 mm. Da hab ich keinen KAufblinker, der auch nur annähernd solche Weiten erzielt.

Wie einer, der hier leider kaum noch aktiv ist mal als Signatur hatte: "each lure catches on it`s day"

Somit hab ich die Liste der heimischen Räuber nun auch alle mit Eigenbauten gefangen. Barbe vielleicht noch. Mefo? Lachs? Man darf ja mal träumen


----------



## Deep Down (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

EigenbauPetri zum Rapfen!#6


----------



## Deep Down (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*






80cm Zander auf Eigenbau-Jerkbait ist ja wohl auch mal nen Ansage!


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Habe mir letztes Jahr mal Wobbler gebaut, aber bisher nie ernsthaft gefischt!
Heute war mal Wobbeln angesagt. Mache ich hier eher weniger! Nun denn, das Käufliche gefiel mir gar nicht, da bekam mal ein Selfie ne Chance! DEn habe ich dann stur durchgeangelt! Ich habe sie dann auch gefunden, denn  in einer Ecke hat es dann gleich dreimal geklappt. 
Der Letzte immerhin 84cm! Sollte ich öfter machen!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Der Köder sieht ja schonmal richtig klasse aus, schon allein dafür ein Petri Heil :q 

Und bei 3 Hechten gibts wohl auch keinen Grund zu meckern #6


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Merci! Und das aus einem kleinen Vereinstümpel!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dass man in einem kleinen Vereinstümpel im November noch 3 Hechte bekommen kann, das ist erstaunlich. Oftmals wurden die ja über den Sommer schon leergeangelt. 

Wie tief hast du damit heute geangelt?


----------



## pennfanatic (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Hat keinen schönen Lauf, aber fliegt wie ne 7.62 mm. Da hab ich keinen KAufblinker, der auch nur annähernd solche Weiten erzielt

Hört sich gut an, aber das Ding kann fliegen wie es will( bei 7,62 gibt es auch Unterschiede. 30_06, 300 win magnum usw.)
Aber wenn erst schlecht im Wasser läuft......
Und wie fängig ist er?


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

beziehst du das auf meinen kommentar? kommt mir bekannt vor.

Im allgemeinen hast du natürlich 100% recht, lauf ist entscheidender als weite.
ausser in manchen sonderfäälen.
wie zb rapfenfischen an der oberfläche. da kurbel ich den blinker so, dass er zu 70% über wasser ist. da ist der lauf banane.
fliegen muss er. bis zu den rapfen.
und solche blinker gibt es kaum zu kaufen.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ich hatte im Sommer diesen tollen Beifang beim Barschangeln auf Eigenbau-Wobbler. Er biss Abends an einer beleuchteten Stelle in ca. 1m tiefen Wasser, wo sich immer viel Kleinfisch sammelt. An der leichten Barschrute ein ziemlich spannender Drill. Als der 86cm lange Hecht dann den Wobbler im Kescher abschüttelte wurde mir klar wie knapp das war |bigeyes. Aber seht selbst.

LG und viel Spaß beim Basteln und Fangen #6


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri! Haarscharf :q

Sind das Gamakatsu LSF?
Hatte ich auch schon einen der an die Grenze kam.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Schicker Wobbler und schöner Fisch! Bei Einzelhaken lastet natürlich die ganze Kraft auf dem einen Schenkel, wundert mich net das die für Barsch gedachten Haken aufgebogen sind.


----------



## Marvi (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Die sehen super aus! Schätze ich werde auch mal 1/2 Köder selbst basteln  habe noch nicht viele gekaufte, bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet  und alles mögliche testen ist immer ne gute Idee^^


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ein halber Köder? Also wie ne Grundel ohne Kopf für Zander? 

 Also Wobbler selber basteln stelle ich mir gar nicht so einfach vor. Bei Spinnern gehts ja easy, da bekommt man ja alles Einzelteile gekauft und muss dann ja mehr oder weniger nur zusammenbauen. Aber bei Wobblern?


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Nunja, man kann auch haltbare Einzelhaken produzieren. Bei mir war es ein Haken der Größe 2/0 der bei einem Zander aufgebogen ist. Das sollte meiner Meinung nicht so schnell vor kommen.


Gerüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Ging aber jetzt um den 86er Hecht, der mit nem Zander nicht ganz zu vergleichen ist. Zumal er ja mit Sicherheit auch keine 2/0er Haken benutzt hat. Von daher würde ich nicht sagen, dass die Gamakatsu Haken von Shuacremesepp schlecht sind, im Gegenteil.


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Dann scheinen wir gänzlich unterschiedliche Ansprüche zu haben.:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Möglich 

Wobei wenn das wirklich die Gamakatsu Haken sind, dann sehen die auch nicht sehr dickdrähtig aus. Normalerweise aber sind doch die Gamakatsu Haken sau stabil im Verhältnis zur Dicke, zumindest ist das bei den Drillingen so.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Bevor ihr noch weiter rätselt: es sind billige Einzelhaken von Aliexpress . Die sind tatsächlich sehr dünndrähtig und von der Qualität her nicht mit den Gamakatsu zu vergleichen. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher die Gamakatsu wären mir in diesem konkreten Fall nicht aufgebogen, weil ich extrem vorsichtig mit relativ offener Bremse gedrillt habe, sonst hätte er mir wahrscheinlich die dünne Geflochtene gesprengt. Aber gut zu wissen dass auch die Gamakatsu relativ schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen können. Wenn ein 2/0 bei nem Zander schon fast aufbiegt ist das natürlich nicht so toll. .


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Jo, hab Dank!


----------



## Deep Down (18. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Heute u.a nen 95er auf einen 14,5er Jerkbait!


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Nicht schlecht. Aufrichtiges Petri.

Bei uns am Vereinssee galube ich seit 5 Jahren zu sehen, dass Jerks immer schlechter fangen, seit sie so populär wurden.
Vor 10 Jahren waren die Attacken regelrecht brutal, wenns daneben ging dann eben beim nächsten wurf.
wildes platschen an der oberfläche bringt nun kaum noch bisse.
sanftes zupfen 1/2 meter drunter schon eher.
sind eben doch lernfähig, die jungs.


----------



## Deep Down (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Danke!

Dann nimm Tailbaits! Das Flattern macht die Hechte kirre!
Und Jerkbaits die stur links-rechts-laufen und/oder dazu noch klackern, fangen hier auch nichts!
Das Jerkbaiten kommt langsam aber wieder aus der Mode! Die Ausrüstung ist vielen einfach zu teuer und ne Rute über 100gr WG oder überhaupt ne Baitcaster ist für den deutschen Angler ja schon Hexenwerk und verursacht nur unzumutbare Unsicherheiten!


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

tailbait ... das musste ich jetzt erstmal googlen

ich zeig demnächst im besenstiel meine neueste Kreation. Wenn sie ihren ersten Fisch hat. irgendwie auch schwanzköder.


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

wie geil, da ist man ewig nicht mehr hier gewesen und stellt fest der Threat lebt immer noch 

Kann mir jemand sagen wann Gismowolf das letzte Mal eingeloggt war? Ich habe ewig nichts mehr von ihm gehört


----------



## Rannebert (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Bondex schrieb:


> wie geil, da ist man ewig nicht mehr hier gewesen und stellt fest der Threat lebt immer noch
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wann Gismowolf das letzte Mal eingeloggt war? Ich habe ewig nichts mehr von ihm gehört



Das kann man tatsächlich erfahren, wenn man bei anderen Usern auf ihr öffentliches Profil schaut.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Bondex
Da kannste ja von heute auf morgen als Threadersteller in dessen 10 jähriges Bestehen feiern!

PARTY!|birthday:


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

da schau her!

Er lebt noch. welcome back.


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

ich wollte unbedingt einen Fisch mit dem Ding fangen.:vik:

Läuft gar nicht mal schlecht. Und wirft sich besser als erwartet.

Und schon nach 10 min kommt ein guter Hecht hinterhergeschlichen, dreht dann aber ab. War wohl doch zu sehr erstaunt.
3 Eiskalte Stunden später dann doch noch der ersehnte Fisch. Nix grosses, aber Fisch. Und ebenfalls ganz spitz gebissen.
Danach noch ein 65er auf Eigenbaublech.

Ist das jetzt ein Naturköder? Oder Kunstköder?


----------



## donak (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Zu geil, Mordskerl. Die Muschel ist schon ein Highlight, wie dein Damast Blinker. Petri!


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich wollte unbedingt einen Fisch mit dem Ding fangen.:vik:
> 
> Läuft gar nicht mal schlecht. Und wirft sich besser als erwartet.
> 
> ...


Die wahrscheinlich ursprünglichste Form eines Blinkers!

Klasse Ding!! 

Darf ich Bilder verwenden, um für den Thread zu werben?


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

klar darfste.
Vielleicht lädt mich ja auch mal jemand nach Holland ein, wie Frau Schneider. 
Kann doch nicht nur an den Haaren liegen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

zufrieden??


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

gut gemacht.
Deswegen posten wir doch hier, damit jemand unsere Kunstwerke sieht.
Im Raubfischtrööt hat wohl gar keiner die Muschel erkannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Alles klar ;-) 
Danke!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Gugg Startseite:
www.Anglerboard.de


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

jetzt wollt ich grad noch schreiben, dass statt 2x Muschel besser noch ein Wobbler von Deep Down & co rein sollte. Denn das sind die echten Kunstwerke, die Muschel war halt mal ein Gag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Genau deswegen "ziehts" mehr ;-))


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Deja vu.

nachdem ich den ganzen Morgen hier Unsinn gepostet und mir fast den ganzen tröt hier nochmal ansah (Erinnerungen ...) hatte  kam um 14:00 der Schneepflug und ich hab noch einen schnellen Gang ans  Wasser gewagt, um den Lederwobbler zu testen.
Jetzt wo ich den  Schwanz mit Stahlvorfach verstärkt habe, zeigt dieser aber kaum noch  Aktion. Nix mehr Swimbait. Twitchen ist angesagt.

Und wie gestern  mit der Muschel kommt nach ein paar Würfen ein neugieriger Halbstarker  hinterher, schnappt aber nicht zu. Das passiert dann noch 2 mal.
Irgendwie war ihm das Fensterleder wohl suspekt.

Dann 2 Stunden nix, auch auf andere Wobbler nicht. Dann doch noch mal zum Lederlappen und irgendwann war der Stecken krumm.
68cm. Das Leder hielt, er hing aber auch am Bauchdrilling.
Auch mein erstes selbstgetwizzletes Vorfach hat gehalten.

Leider verhängt sich der Lederschwanz regelmäßig im Vorfach oder dem Bauchdrilling. Zu leicht, zu viel Luftwiderstand. Nervt mit kalten Fingern besonders, die sind dann immer nass vom Fummeln.

Foto nur im Kescher , in den Schnee legen muss ja nicht sein, wenn er anschliessend wieder zurück darf.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Mordskerl

Petri zum Lederhecht :q - ist doch geil, mit solch einem ungewöhnlichen Köder erfolgreich zu sein. 

Auch der Muschelblinker: Richtig genial #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Geile Kiste, der Lederwobbler ;-)


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Mordskerl
wie haste denn die Mupfel gebohrt, ich mein Umdrehungen und so?


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

danke für Glückwünsche.  Das mit der Muschel war einfacher als gedacht.  Das Rohmaterial hab ich beim Rapfenangeln in der Mosel gesammelt. Nix exotisches.  Erst mal mit dem Bandschleifer (Atemschutz nicht vergessen) die Ränder grob abschleifen, bis dickeres MAterial steht und die Schale nicht mehr blättert. dann langsam mit dem Metallbohrer. Ging besser als erwartet. Wenn die Ecke bricht wird er halt etwas kleiner. Besser mit 5-8 mm Abstand zum Rand bohren und dann mit dem Schleifer nochmal reduzieren als zu nah am Rand bohren. Zum Schluss nach dem Säubern alles mit 2K Epoxy überzogen. Der Draht ist kürzer als der Lochabstand, Stichwort Zugentlastung.  Fliegt auf jeden Fall besser als der Lederwobbler, 40 m sind drin.  Bin gespannt ob es bald weitere Muschelblinker oder andere exotische Dinge gibt.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Man kann sich ja gar nicht vorstellen dass solche Muscheln die Zugkräfte aushalten. Kommen einem ja doch sehr "zerbrechlich" vor. 

Habe mir aber mal von einem Perlmuttspangen-Produzenten erklären lassen, dass die lineare Zugkraft - also wenn man quasi vorne und hinten anzieht - das locker mitmacht... !?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

@Mordskerl
Danke


----------



## noobsmith (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Perlmutt hat den riesengroßen Vorteil bisher noch eine (Ich sag das mal so) Anomalie der Materialien darzustellen. 
Zwischen dem Obermaterial und dem Perlmutt befindet sich eine wenige Nanometer dicke Trennschicht aus Kalziumkarbonat. 
Dieses wird nicht in die Struktur der Muschel aufgenommen und hat deswegen vermutlich einen positiven Einfluss auf die Festigkeit, denn die Bindungskräfte zwischen dem Kalziumkarbonat und den anderen Materialien könnten höher sein als die Gitter-Bindungskraft.  (Auch hier wieder ne Mutmaßung, das Max-Planck-Institut hat noch nix endgültiges rausgegeben)

Oder anders ausgedrückt: 
Da das Zeug sich nicht verbindet und ein neues Material wird, klebt es fester aneinander.


Oh und trotzdem ist es nen ziemlich cooler Blinker @Mordskerl
Genauso der Lederwobbler


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

da hatte ich schon seit Jahren diesen Wobbler in der Kiste. Vor ca 6 Jahren gebaut, als wir hier im Besenstiel Trööt mal eine Wobbler-verlos-börse einrichten wollten: jeder der will, sollte einen Wobbler bauen, die dann per Los untereinander getauscht werden.
Kam leider nie zustande.

Das war mein Beitrag: dunkles Kirscholz, keine Farbe bis auf das Auge und etwas Glitter.
Anders als bei meinen Gebrauchswobblern sehr sauber gearbeitet, war zum Hergeben gedacht.
Läuft tadellos geradeaus und arbeitet hübsch.
Einziger Nachteil: fing keine Fische.
Bis heute. Heute schlug seine Stunde. Ein 65er Hechlein.

Leider hat schon 3 Würfe später Neptun Tribut gefordert und hat ihn behalten.

Ich wünsch euch alle schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Deep Down (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler und andere selbstgemachte Kunstköder die gefangen haben*

Petri zum Eigenbaucatch!

Dir auch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. Dezember 2018)

ein Jahr ist der letzte eintrag hier her. Wird mal wieder Zeit.

U96 auf Feindfahrt.
Eigentlich war ein fettes Schlachtschiff Ziel des heutigen Manövers.
wurde dann doch nur ein leichter Hilfskreuzer

Zwischendurch gab es noch ein heftiges Auflaufen auf Grund und es war mit Totalverlust des Bootes zu rechnen.
Nur dank starker Verbindung zum BdU konnte U96 wieder vom Grund gelöst werden und seine Fahrt erfolgreich fortsetzen.

Maximale Tauchtiefe bei Schleichfahrt ca 350 cm (Werftangabe).
Bewaffnung: 2x Mustad 1/0
Länge von Tiefenruder bis zum Propeller: 150 mm.

Der Tarnanstrich konnte Entdeckung und Angriff schwerer Schlachtschiffe und Kreuzer erfolgreich verhindern.

Gute Fahrt - und fette Beute!


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schön,

ein besseres Bild von der "U96" wäre toll.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Dezember 2018)

Spaßige Idee  Eine neue Form von "Real Bait". Da würde mich auch ne UW-Laufverhalten-Aufnahme inkl. Alarmtauchen und Führen auf Sehrohrtiefe interessieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2018)

Das Dingens fällt aber klar unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz und auch mit einer Exportgenehmigung oder freiem Verkauf wird es schwierig


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Dezember 2018)

hier noch ein Bild U96 vor der Jungfernfahrt.
Damals noch mit Prototyp Tiefenruder.
Dies zeigte sich jedoch als nicht einsatztauglich und wurde durch eine vergrößerte Variante ersetzt.
U96 verweilt jetzt im Museum und wird nicht mehr auf weitere Feindfahrten geschickt.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2018)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> hier noch ein Bild U96 vor der Jungfernfahrt.
> Damals noch mit Prototyp Tiefenruder.
> Dies zeigte sich jedoch als nicht einsatztauglich und wurde durch eine vergrößerte Variante ersetzt.
> U96 verweilt jetzt im Museum und wird nicht mehr auf weitere Feindfahrten geschickt.


Das ist ja cool,was für Material ist das?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe eigentlich schon den Entschluss gefasst, mir endlich mal Gufis selber zu gießen. Hab mir gestern noch viel Input auf Youtube geholt, aber ich denke jetzt scheiterts bei mir echt an der nicht vorhanden, alten Mikrowelle... Aufm Herd im Topf ist Mist, dauert zu lange und kostet viel zu viel Energie. Jeder macht das inner Mikro. Muss mich mal umhören ob jemand ne alte loswerden will...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (5. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich schon den Entschluss gefasst, mir endlich mal Gufis selber zu gießen. Hab mir gestern noch viel Input auf Youtube geholt, aber ich denke jetzt scheiterts bei mir echt an der nicht vorhanden, alten Mikrowelle... Aufm Herd im Topf ist Mist, dauert zu lange und kostet viel zu viel Energie. Jeder macht das inner Mikro. Muss mich mal umhören ob jemand ne alte loswerden will...



Hoi,

Ebay - Kleinanzeigen!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich mag den ganzen Kleinanzeigen Ebay Kram nicht. Aber führt wohl kein Weg dran vorbei..


----------



## magut (5. Dezember 2018)

und wir machen uns Gedanken über "naturgetreue " Köder  -- find ich echt geil das U Boot


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool,was für Material ist das?


Holz, Edelstahl, Blei, Alu, Farbe, Lack.

Holz ist denke ich Abachi, das schnitzt sich schön.
Könnte aber auch Linde gewesen sein, weiss ich nicht mehr.
Ich tariere mittlerweile nicht mehr aus oder wiege gar ab, das mach ich alles "nach Gefühl".


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Februar 2019)

Schon eine Weile her, aber Selfmade die gefangen haben.


----------



## Deep Down (25. September 2019)

So, der Raubfisch-Herbst wurde standesgemäß eröffnet:


----------



## Deep Down (25. September 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## magut (26. September 2019)

Petri zum Esox
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (26. September 2019)

Danke Euch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. September 2019)

Endlich wieder leben hier im trööt.
Petri zum hecht.
Kann leider nix beitragen, nur schneiderttage.


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Juni 2020)

Ein ganz mageres Zanderchen mit ganz grossem Hunger


----------



## Bilch (2. Juni 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> Ein ganz mageres Zanderchen mit ganz grossem Hunger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch der Kopf ist seltsam kurz und rund, wie bei Besatzforellen. Oder sieht es nur auf dem Bild so aus?


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. Juni 2020)

nee, ist kein Mopskopf. Der Unterkiefer hängt in den Maschen, wenn man ranzoomt kann man`s erahnen.
ich hätt ihm ja ne echte Beute in der Größe wie der Wobbler gegönnt, dass er was auf die Rippen bekommt.
Hat auch null Gegenwehr geliefert das Kerlchen.
Was vielleicht auch an der 100g Jerke liegt ...


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2021)

beim Lauftest des Rohlings eingestiegen und fast verschluckt.hat mir ordentlich die Finger zermetzgert beim Lösen. Angeltag beendet. Auch das Airbrushfinnish muss jetzt erstmal warten.


----------



## Lorenz (13. November 2022)

Oberflächenköder "skipping lure" aus PUR Gießharz


----------



## Waidbruder (13. November 2022)

magut schrieb:


> und wir machen uns Gedanken über "naturgetreue " Köder  -- find ich echt geil das U Boot


ich weiss nicht inwiefern und unter welchen Umständen sowas zum natürlichen Beuteschema eines Esox gehört.


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2022)

Heute zwei hechte auf Eigenbau.
Einer auf normalen Wobbler und der erste auf einen Swimbait aus dem 3d Drucker.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Dickes Petri Eisenkneter .

Jungs glaubt Ihr daß es mal ein Geruchstelefon geben wird ? 
Beim Betrachten von den zwei Hechtbildern hatte ich den typischen Hechtgeruch inne Nase.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Und jetzt?


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und jetzt?


Irgenwie schlecht geputzte Toilette.
Ist daß die Klofrau ?


----------

